#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-27
<stlsaint> duanedesign: yo
<duanedesign> stlsaint: lo
<stlsaint> duanedesign: hows clicompanion coming?
<duanedesign> stlsaint: have not had a chance to mess with it today :\
<duanedesign> hopefully get a chance to test/fix it tomorrow
<CassandraKos> Can anyone help me detect what is happening when my filesystem loses directories (or drives) full of data? I think nautilus is at the heart of my trouble as these errors only occur when I move or copy files in the GUI.
<stlsaint> CassandraKos: you have any crash reports?
<CassandraKos> I am hunting for appropriate threads in the forums but so far have found nothing helpful, so I hope there is someone out there with the knowledge I lack.
<CassandraKos> No crash reports - the system is unaware of its errors.
<stlsaint> CassandraKos: so you are losing whole partitions?
<CassandraKos> It is ext3 and probably assumes it makes no mistakes - I am losing directory files - or their contents, but not whole partitions.
<CassandraKos> I lost ten seasons of Stargate SG-1
<stlsaint> directory files? ones you created or default folders?
<CassandraKos> but all the star trek is intact on the same drive
<CassandraKos> my directories
<CassandraKos> one was calles SG-1 and transformed into an avi file
<CassandraKos> very weird
<CassandraKos> the 19 files in the SG-1 directory just vanished
<CassandraKos> and the directory name was assigned to a fle that had been in the directory
<stlsaint> CassandraKos: have you filed a bug? or looked on launchpad for any related bugs?
<CassandraKos> pointer errors by nautilus, I suspect
<CassandraKos> cannot find anything related - but what is the bug? I cannot quantify it until Iknow what is happening
<CassandraKos> not sure if it is pointers or not
<stlsaint> CassandraKos: can you reproduce the behavior without hurting any other directorys?
<CassandraKos> don't know how to find out what is going wrong
<CassandraKos> it seems to happen at random intervals and I cannot reproduce it at will or at all, it just happens ... sometimes
<CassandraKos> this should not hapen with a jounalling filesystem
<stlsaint> CassandraKos: if you think it is nautilus than try installing a new DE
<CassandraKos> any suggestions?
<CassandraKos> this one came with ubuntu
<CassandraKos> have used KDE - like Gnome better
<CassandraKos> but not familiar with another filemanager
<CassandraKos> also not sure how to get nautilus to go away if I replace it
<CassandraKos> I hate being a beginner after 30 years using computers, but I am but an egg in Ubuntu
<CassandraKos> appreciate any help
<stlsaint> CassandraKos: well considering that you are losing files without knowledge i would hate to leave nautilus running i would suggest using KDE for awhile (which uses dolphin and not nautilus) to try and isolate your issue
<CassandraKos> thanks, I will, there have been many times I have wanted to remove a package and found it wanted to take the ubuntu-desktop with it - perhaps there is a good reason for that!
<CassandraKos> Running in a terminal is a better learning experience, maybe I should operate without a GUI at all and get up to speed faster.
<stlsaint> CassandraKos: hrm, i wouldnt suggest going without gui with you being new to ubuntu
<CassandraKos> But I am not new to cmmand line operation - I like it! (I am a strange beast.)
<CassandraKos> however, I now have to update my repositories, I think, as kde is not installable because of unmet dependancies
<CassandraKos> am installing dolphin now
<stlsaint> CassandraKos: you just install the kubuntu-desktop-environment
<CassandraKos> I just thought at command level I would be told more about what is happening when the system freezes up and other goodies.
<CassandraKos> ah - was asking it to install the wrong thing, my ignorance thanks you for its elimination
<stlsaint> CassandraKos: there is nothing more that cli will give you that a gui cant
<stlsaint> CassandraKos: as far as crash reports go that is
<CassandraKos> you are probably right - but it feels (just like a woman to say that) like the GUI is getting in the way of me using my computer
<CassandraKos> and of course, the repository thing was right (I guessed as much) it says E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop-environment
<CassandraKos> I'll bet I have one somewhere about on a CD ... (hunts about in study) but adding another repository is easier
<Guest65190> hello
<Guest65190> ?
<CassandraKos> Now there is another problem I can reproduce - the moment I put a data DVD in the drive (looking for kubuntu) the whole system froze
<CassandraKos> hello
<Guest65190> i was lookin to get a little help with ubuntu
<CassandraKos> you are in the right place
<Guest65190> i thought maybe :)
<CassandraKos> Not that I am brilliant - but there are those here who are wonderful - take a bow, saint
<CassandraKos> Poor dear may not have meant to do that
<CassandraKos> you came back
<Guest65190> oops
<Guest65190> what happened?
<TJ_D> Hi all
<CassandraKos> thought you didn't mean to do that
<CassandraKos> hi
<Guest65190> hey
<CassandraKos> it said "﻿Guest65190 left the room (quit: Read error: Connection reset by peer)." to us
<CassandraKos> What happened at your end is anyone's guess
<Guest65190> well anyway, so now it says "(process:342): Glib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)"
<Guest65190> i think i just lost my connection
<TJ_D> Does anyone know if in Terminator Terminal I can direct a command from one command line to fire in another? I'm using it to have multiple segmented terminals all on one screen and want to be able to run a command in one without switching to it
<CassandraKos> Good question TJ - I would like the answer to that one, too, am researching it on the net atm/
<CassandraKos> You're back now, anyway Guest, so at least you can return if it happens again.
<CassandraKos> perhaps we have to run processes as another user?
<Guest65190> any guidance as to what that line means? again, i'm new to anything other than winblows, sorry lol
<stlsaint> sup folks
<stlsaint> sorry, what issues are you fine folks having?
<CassandraKos> there should be (and probably is) a command to run a programme from a terminal window without using the use of the terminal window. (Bats eyelashes at gurus in room)
<stlsaint> CassandraKos: you mean right click the file and select run from terminal?
<TJ_D> Guest65190 - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1443231 this seems related to that error message if that helps
<CassandraKos> maybe that is what I mean
<stlsaint> CassandraKos: well "run a command from terminal without using a terminal"...?? lol
<TJ_D> stlsaint I'm more or less trying to do the same. However I'm using a splitscreen display with Terminator Terminal, and I want to fire a program in one 'section' for lack of a better word ( terminator allows you to pane your open terminal windows on one screen) from another. For instance I have a main command line I use, and then three monitoring windows, I want to start up 'tail -f errorlog.txt' without actually clicking onto a
<TJ_D> So I was trying to find a way to send a command from one cli to another I guess
<aveilleux> TJ_D: You can't actually do that, since it's a security problem if you can run from one Terminal to another
<stlsaint> TJ_D: sorry i have never nor known of any command to do that
<TJ_D> So everytime I start up my workstation I have to manually set it up and launch the programs, I cant have like a script that does it or something
<stlsaint> TJ_D: yes you can, if you are wanting to have a program start than add it to yoru startup applications list
<CassandraKos> really?
<CassandraKos> is that the way?
<CassandraKos> seems an overreaction to wanting to run vlc, for example, as well as dolphin
<stlsaint> TJ_D: the other issue you are having of trying to spread a command across multiple terminals is somethign i have not seen nor used
<CassandraKos> would I have to reboot whenever I wanted to use another programme?
<CassandraKos> Like the sound of that Terminator, TJ
<TJ_D> Maybe I'm explaining wrong. All I want to do is have two of my windows run the tail program on seperate text files while the third runs a different program, wasn't sure if I had to manually open terminal and then run the program manually
<TJ_D> CassandraKos - sudo apt-get install terminator
<stlsaint> ok CassandraKos what is the question you have?
<TJ_D> ctrl-e and ctrl-o will split the current window horizontal/verticle
<TJ_D> -cle +cal
<TJ_D> rather shift-ctrl-e/o
<stlsaint> TJ_D: you need to script something to do what you want
<stlsaint> TJ_D: i am not much of a scripter so sorry i cant help
<TJ_D> Yeah that's what I figured, it's feasible though?
<stlsaint> TJ_D: yes it is
<TJ_D> Mkay so I just need to find someone who can point me in the direction of how to script it then >.> Because I'm not much of one either heh.
<stlsaint> TJ_D: do you have an account on the ubuntu forums?
<stlsaint> TJ_D: i would suggest heading to the developing forum to see if some of them smart folks there can through a template together for ya or something
<aveilleux> TJ_D: I'm a BASH scripter, can you describe exactly what you want done?
<stlsaint> TJ_D: perfect..there you go
<stlsaint> aveilleux: heres the jist of it: op wants to startup computer, at login they want three terminal windows to open up, 2 running command: tail -f <whatever>, and the third another program
<CassandraKos> stlsaint: I have so many question, so few answers, but I think dolphin may give me an avenue to explore
<aveilleux> TJ_D, That's easy. I assume you're on Ubuntu (base)?
<stlsaint> CassandraKos: as far as the more resource heavy desktop environments, kde is my fav after gnome :D
<CassandraKos> but i still think operating at cli will end up suiting me best, as an old cp/m and dos user
<stlsaint> CassandraKos: you can still work all from cli with a gui installed
<CassandraKos> (Confesses) I am a total control freak and like to only run what I want, not what someone thinks I may want or need ...
<CassandraKos> it is all that hidden stuff, obscured from view that happens that freaks me out
<stlsaint> CassandraKos: heck i use irssi! I am quite fond of terminal :D
<CassandraKos> Did I mention that I am a nephyte LFS user ...
<stlsaint> i use terminator/quake/terminal :D
<TJ_D> aveilleux: More directly what I'm trying to do is be able to open at my leisure a program or something that will open up Terminator Terminal where I can view multiple terminal command lines on one screen split up horizontal/vertical, with three windows total, two running tail and one running another program
<stlsaint> aveilleux: run one command in terminal1 and have it sync and span across other terminals specified
<aveilleux> TJ_D: Again, you're running Ubuntu? As opposed to K/X/Fluxbuntu.
<stlsaint> aveilleux: fluxbuntu...nice, havent heard that in some time :)
<aveilleux> stlsaint: Fluxbox is quickly becoming my preferred DE
<TJ_D> Yes, 10.04
<TJ_D> Kinda new to the cool club, been a slave to Mr.Gates for a long time just happily pretending that WIndows was doing what I wanted it to
<stlsaint> aveilleux: oh yea, i run it on two installs, my fav on the low resource end out of all other DE's
<stlsaint> aveilleux: i know the fluxbox debian maintainer :D
<TJ_D> Also totally random but if I want to connect to this chat from my IM client how do I connect? Normally I just enter http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-beginners# into browser
<stlsaint> TJ_D: install a irc client, ubuntu comes default with xchat
<stlsaint> TJ_D: that way no need to work out of browser
<TJ_D> I use empathy
<TJ_D> just not sure what to enter in connection infos
<stlsaint> TJ_D: the server is freenode and the channel #ubuntu-beginners
<renshai> Test
<zkriesse> renshai: Yes?
<TJ_D> Sorry that's me, was logging in from another client
<aveilleux> renshai: I don't know enough about Terminator to really help you, but I'm sure there are command-line flags that can have it start in the mode you want
<AbhiJit> hi
<zkriesse> AbhiJit: just a little note: Saying hi in every channel you join is generaly discouraged
<AbhiJit> zkriesse, oh ok
<zkriesse> AbhiJit: but anyway...how's things?
<AbhiJit> zkriesse, yah busy in college minii project! :)
<renshai> Hi again all - looking more into my problem with figuring out how to setup gnome terminator terminal how I want it, maybe it's just my newbieness in regards to terminal/cli in the first place.
<renshai> Reading this: http://www.tenshu.net/wp-content/uploads/terminator_config.html - it seems like it should be a pretty simple thing to have this program load up like. A profile or initial configuration file with the setup I'd like
<renshai> But I just dont understand enough of what it's saying to whip it together >.>
<renshai> Anyone awake familiar with gnome terminator terminal at all?
<renshai> Hi
<mccrase90> hello?
<aveilleux> Hi there
<mccrase90> *sigh* ubuntu is nice....
<CassandraKos> isn't it
<mccrase90> i'm glad i switched, no more winbloz
<CassandraKos> congratulate mccrase - a new install after a shaky start
<CassandraKos> renshai: I am installin Terminator now, will be up to speed in about an hour
<renshai> I've learned a good deal on my own I can help with
<renshai> There is some support for saving layouts and firing an initial command upon running the program in each terminal
<CassandraKos> there you go - we all help each other and we learn together
<CassandraKos> I need a better manual than the MAN pages for this one, too!
<renshai> So you can save a shortcut to it that loads your layouts, which you can setup to run a program/open a file/whatever in each terminal
<renshai> advise you to do 'terminator -h' when you first install it
<CassandraKos> sounds like terminator is a better teminal
<renshai> then after you run right click in the main terminal and select preferences, from there you can config everything as much or more than normal gnome terminal
<CassandraKos> it is still downloading - my connection is being shared too many ways
<renshai> It's funny right as you said that I had just had my breakthrough in figuring the program out, heh.
<CassandraKos> but I expect -h is much as its info or man page?
<renshai> no it's just a list of the commands you can modify startup with
<CassandraKos> I know what that is like
<CassandraKos> ah
<renshai> most notable being 'terminator --layout=(layouts name)'
<renshai> After you setup your preferences and such
<CassandraKos> that will make sense when i have finished its intall, no doubt
<CassandraKos> been using the default terminal in gname and not happy about all of what I can do that way yet
<renshai> Sure, let me know if you have questions and I'll try to help, it wasn't all that intuitive to pickup but I'm new to CLI intensive work so I assumed that'd happen
<renshai> This is very similar to gnome terminal really, just with a few features added
<CassandraKos> cli is old hat to me, but I am still a Linux newbie
<CassandraKos> at least terminator was available from one of my souces.list
<renshai> Yet to figure out how to get it to save my resizing of terminals, but it opens them all in the proper place and with th e proper program running, so I can live with resizing by hand for now
<CassandraKos> that is a good start
<CassandraKos> thank goodness for the whole X windows system, god bless the developers of that, whoever they are (or were)
<aveilleux> renshai: Does Terminator support --geometry like gnome-terminal does?
<CassandraKos> seems to think it does, according to the webpage I'm reading
<renshai> Yeah think so
<renshai> Yes, but not sure how to specify which terminal I'm resizing, more looks to resize the initial window
<aveilleux> renshai: You want more than one terminal? Then run something like terminator --whateverflags & <newline> terminator--whateverotherflags & and so on
<renshai> No, terminator allows you to view multiple terminals on one screen
<aveilleux> renshai: I seem to recall something like... opening two terminal windows, one with two panels? I have poor recall skills
<renshai> divided up horizontal or vertical and resized at will
<aveilleux> renshai: Shouldn't all of the terminals resize to fit the window...?
<aveilleux> renshai: Oh, you want to change the size of the panels, not the size of the whole window.
<renshai> right
<renshai> sorry if I was unclear
<renshai> Have trouble vocalizing what I'm thinking sometimes
<renshai> hmm, it has an option to run a custom command when it creates each terminal panel, wonder if I can configure it to resize AND run the programs I need somehow
<renshai> Right now it's setup to run the programs I call on
<CassandraKos> renshai ; this looks good, something to play with when I'm bored
<aveilleux> renshai: You can call multiple commands on the same line with the &&, eg command1 && command2
<renshai> Yeah looking for a command to resize now
<CassandraKos> anyone got any idea why my USB hdd is invisible to the hal?
<seidos> CassandraKos, erm, not sure.  did you try lsusb in a terminal to see if it is listed there?
 * seidos grabs his flash drive
<seidos> CassandraKos, yeah, if it's not listed in lsusb you might want to check that it is plugged in properly.
<CassandraKos> seidos: I am sure i am plugging the drives in correctly, as one drive out of them works, but the other three do not.
<CassandraKos> however, the three that will not work on this (ubuntu) system work on the other (kubuntuu/xubuntu) system, which is weird
<seidos> CassandraKos, if it's not showing up in lsusb, then it might as well be unplugged according to the system O_o.  at any rate, lsusb is where i would start out.
<CassandraKos> thanks
<CassandraKos> it is where I started, but all it says is that i have nothing attached
<CassandraKos> not to worry - this is not a critical issue
<CassandraKos> however, while i have been here, my computer has thrown away two drives worth of data and now i am in trouble for sure
<seidos> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<seidos> maybe there's a bug in launchpad
<CassandraKos> hardy
<CassandraKos> there is something very strange going on in my system
<seidos> oh, your question is more specific than i thought
<CassandraKos> you looked up?
<CassandraKos> a directory has just emptied itself
<seidos> you said it is invisible to the hal.  i'm not even certain that usb devices go through the hal first.
<CassandraKos> ah, the USB, no, I don't think it does, just the port is visible, mores the pity
<CassandraKos> I spent ages trying to find it in hal before i worked out that it will never be there
<CassandraKos> the joy of being a newbie
<seidos> well, i had trouble with my usb flash drive not showing up in lsusb.  it is intermittent though.  what you are describing is different.
<CassandraKos> but i think I just broke my system by installing dolphin, which is a bigger problem than just not being able to do backups
<seidos> i think you are more knowledgeable than i am.
<CassandraKos> my flash drives show up in lsusb, but not my imation 500Gb
<seidos> sounds like you've done your research
<CassandraKos> I try
<CassandraKos> but I am not knowledgeable, as i think i just killed my filemanager
<seidos> well, it could be a bug with your configuration.
<seidos> knowledge is relative.
<CassandraKos> I think it is, but how to find it is another issue!
<CassandraKos> I have been suspecting nautilus, but since i was not using it when the files went away, it is looking less like the culprit
<seidos> well, i'm not really sure what you've tried, or what you are doing.
<CassandraKos> I am going to remove the whole flipping GUI and see if that helps
<CassandraKos> I may be gone a while
<seidos> you could just boot up, don't log in to the gui, then open a tty using alt-f1
<CassandraKos> the gui starts without my help - there may be a cli login somewhere ... but I dunno where
<seidos> there's the login window.  i guess it's a gui, but i know it doesn't load gnome unless you login.
<seidos> your best bet actually would be to try a different linux kernel i think.  assuming your usb hd works on other systems.
<seidos> same linux kernel on the other machines you tried it on?
<CassandraKos> doubt it
<CassandraKos> Ausu are pretty close-mouthed on that system and the terminal window is so small, I can't read the print
<seidos> well, you can check what linux kernel the other systems are using if you want.
<CassandraKos> seidor: I don't get a login window, but I think i can fix that
<seidos> !tab | CassandraKos
<ubot2> CassandraKos: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<CassandraKos> that's clever
<CassandraKos> what i know about irc could be written on an aspirin with a housebrick with room to sign your name
<CassandraKos> been using tab at cli and it is useful
<seidos> yeah, i don't know much about irc either.
<CassandraKos> ﻿meanwhile, this filesystem error I have takes priority over the USB issue. I now have three of four drives that are pretending to be empty, but if I restart the computer, some of the directories and files will return, but not all. This is a big problem, as it means my system is no longer reliable.
<seidos> i don't really know what the situation is.  but if i can help, i will.  if nothing else i can try to provide moral support
<CassandraKos> it as all fine until I tried to upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04
<seidos> there there
 * seidos pats CassandraKos 
<seidos> O_o
<CassandraKos> ta - feels soothed
<seidos> 10.04 huh?
<CassandraKos> wish I'd never heard of it
<CassandraKos> hate that update manager programme
<seidos> <whisper>a 10.04 cd wouldn't work on my notebook</whisper>
<CassandraKos> that was the case with someone else earlier, but 8.04 installed and all he's having is wifi issues now
<seidos> yeah, ubuntu didn't get a module for my wireless chipset until 9.04 i think it was.  at least, as far as i know.
<seidos> i didn't really get how modules worked in ubuntu at the time, so didn't think to try modprobe ath5k
<seidos> i don't think the ath5k module was on my system at the time though
<CassandraKos> anyway, after the upgrade failed, I restarted and the fs was dead, so I ended up reinstalling 8.04, but the damage has been done to my data drives and i cannot work out how to fix them
<CassandraKos> my friend has tired installing some athethos drivers, but he got sleepy and stopped before he got it going
<seidos> oh, so there is corruption on your hard disks.  you already installed 8.04 over your previous installation?
<CassandraKos> tried
<CassandraKos> yes and no
<CassandraKos> my OS lives on one drive and my data on others
<CassandraKos> I installed 8.04 as a clean install
<CassandraKos> then added the ubuntu-desktop
<CassandraKos> but something weird is happening on my data drives
<CassandraKos> and I can't make back-ups because I can't get my DVD writer to work or plug in my big USB drives.
<CassandraKos> I keep crying, but that doesn't help at all
<seidos> is the system with the problem connected to the internet?
<CassandraKos> computers are unmoved by tears
<CassandraKos> this is the system with the problem
<CassandraKos> I think my directory files are being corrupted, but I do not know how or why
<seidos> why don't you try transferring the data over the network?
<seidos> in order to backup
<CassandraKos> because we are talking about two terabytes of data
<seidos> maybe your syslog will have some clues
<CassandraKos> it would take about two weeks to back up
<CassandraKos> maybe - syslog, eh? I'll see if I can find it
<seidos> well, it should take 44 hours over 100 megabit network
<seidos> just install apache and the system that is messed up
<seidos> on too
<seidos> then download over lan?
<CassandraKos> but where would it go? I can't be paying someone to keep all my data for me, and have to dl it when i want to use it
<CassandraKos> I have heard of apache, but have no idea what it is
<CassandraKos> the point is, though, that directories should not empty themselves anyway
<seidos> i thought you said you had extra computers
<seidos> oh i agree with you, i'm just concerned about your data
<CassandraKos> plenty - but only one internet connection
<seidos> plus, i have no idea what might be causing it
<seidos> it's such a strange problem, i thought you might have been cracked
<seidos> probably not though
<CassandraKos> that is where i am, too, but i figure, if I start out with a minimal system, maybe i can track what happens
<seidos> well, you did a reinstall already and that didn't fix it
<CassandraKos> I think it is the journaling nature of ext3 at the heart of the issue
<seidos> but did the problem happen before you upgraded?
<CassandraKos> I think it may have happened once before, and i did not notice it
<seidos> i doubt it's caused by the "journaling nature of ext3"
<CassandraKos> but it may have never happened before my aborted upgrade attempt
<seidos> ah, it was an aborted upgrade attempt now.
<CassandraKos> fair enough - it should not be, but i had this idea that the directory file may be not being written before the system does something else and journaling is an overhead on the fs
<CassandraKos> the upgrade failed and my system froze, I left it alone for three days, in case it sorted itself out, then took away its power and restarted it - I think you'd call that an abotive attempt at an upgrade
<seidos> i think that would be called a failed upgrade attempt
<CassandraKos> fair enough
<CassandraKos> I would call it failed if it said so, but aborted if you had to restart the system
<CassandraKos> but that is just semantics
<seidos> not sure.
<seidos> i just heard that ext3 is part of the kernel.
<CassandraKos> no
<seidos> what did /var/log have to say?
<seidos> oh, that isn't true?
<CassandraKos> ext3 is a system like JFS, ext2, NTFS or FAT32/16
<CassandraKos> ah, the log, I haven't read it yet, have to less it
<seidos> backing up your data should take priority.  do you have another computer on your lan?
<CassandraKos> it is still scrolling after I cat-ed it
<CassandraKos> have no lan atm
<seidos> oh, try vim or gedit to read the logs?
<CassandraKos> I agree, I want to backup before i do anything else
<CassandraKos> will try gedit
<seidos> well, not sure how to get your usb drive working.  i'm really out of ideas.  oh!  do you have other linux kernels available when you boot up?
<seidos> from grub?
<seidos> dang 2TB of data.  that's a lot.
<CassandraKos> don't hink there are other kernels installed - used to get a menu with one distro (Mepis?) and pick one, but don't get that option these days
<seidos> i can only imagine what you have on there.
<CassandraKos> that 2Tb is what is left after some vanished ...
<seidos> you're using multiple distros?
<CassandraKos> all my stargate sg1 files are missing in action and half my doctor whos
<CassandraKos> only one distro at a time one any system
<CassandraKos> I have documentaries and films, comedies and scifi files
<CassandraKos> but no access to tlevision
<CassandraKos> my computer is my media provide
<seidos> same here.
<seidos> i'm reading about mepis.  thanks.
<CassandraKos> mepis is alright, but I could not get it to run samba successfully
<seidos> why did you want samba?  you had windows clients accessing your system?
<seidos> btw, haven't found anything in launchpad
<CassandraKos> one xp system
<seidos> haven't found a need for samba.
<CassandraKos> me too - have been trawling launchpad about my fs issues for several weeks now
<seidos> but i don't have anything to share.  i just share stuff on bit torrent
<seidos> several weeks!
<CassandraKos> do not need filesharing atm as the router power adapter broke a year ago in a thunderstorm
<seidos> oh!  fsck.  i'm sure you tried this already :/
<CassandraKos> fsck only wants to look at my smallest drive, I think
<seidos> i should've thought of this earlier...but that doesn't solve the usb drive problem, unless it isn't connecting because of the corruption on your drive.  is the corruption you are noticing occurring on the drive with the os installed?
<CassandraKos> no, the one reliable drive is the os one - it is an ancient 6Gb IDE drive that is fine
<CassandraKos> I just tried fsck again, and it did it again - told me it can't run, an error about being unable to resolve a UUID
<seidos> how did you run it?
<CassandraKos> I had forgotten what it said last time, but this was it
<seidos> i'm reading the man page :/
<CassandraKos> in a terminal window - maybe I should be root to run it
<CassandraKos> I'll try that
<CassandraKos> ah - it likes me as root - but it want me to umount my filesystem first? how do you do that if you're running fsck from within the filesystem
<seidos> that's why i'm reading the man page :/
<CassandraKos> good luck - I read that one and it was all greek to me
<seidos> well, if your drive is a data drive only, you should be able to unmount it without a problem
<seidos> while your system is logged in
<seidos> but you'll want to specify the data filesystem
<CassandraKos> right - I need to issue parameters to fsck so it addresses the right drive/s
<seidos> should be /dev/sdb-something-something
<seidos> O_o
<seidos> that's why i was asking how you were executing fsck
<CassandraKos> I can do that. Which of them to try first? I think the least critical, with the incomplete files.
<seidos> ah!  i could try on my usb flash drive
<CassandraKos> was a good question
<CassandraKos> you could
<seidos> you shouldn't give up on reading the man page
<seidos> it's good times
<seidos> wooooo man pages!
<CassandraKos> I want a better man page reader than opening them in termianl
<seidos> really?
<CassandraKos> sometimes I want to see two at once and couldn't manage that
<seidos> oh
<seidos> you can use screen...i just open multiple terminal windows
<CassandraKos> maybe thiis terminator programme will let me do that
<seidos> i think duanedesign is working on a tabbed terminal...or something.
<seidos> haven't tried terminator, someone was mentioning it earlier.
<seidos> do you have to compile it?
<CassandraKos> even so, the pages are still a bit beyond me sometimes
<CassandraKos> no - just apt-get it
<seidos> i find that hard to believe
<seidos> well, they're beyond me also, but that's the point of reading i guess
<CassandraKos> yes, but a human being can help you find the command you need and you'd have to read and remember all the man pages for that
<CassandraKos> I want to be able to search the text of the man pages for terms of interest
<seidos> whoa, cool
<seidos> terminator has tabs.  thanks
<CassandraKos> I could probbly grep the data, if i could get the hang of grepping
<seidos> i suck at grepping.  i also forgot where the search string goes, either before or after the file(s) i am grepping through
<CassandraKos> thank sfsaint (or something like that) who told me about it
<seidos> stlsaint
<CassandraKos> thassit
<CassandraKos> think it was that one - talked to lots of folk today
<seidos> sorry, we're kind of getting off topic
<CassandraKos> I'm fed up with my topic, my fs and all problems - I need a drink or something
<CassandraKos> happy to discuss philosophy
<CassandraKos> or how to grep
<seidos> well, they say a glass of wine is good for your how
<seidos> i'm trying to grep now
<CassandraKos> as a break in the disaster stream
<seidos> /usr/share/man right?
<seidos> philosophy?  well here's some philosophy, what if your computer breaking is just bad karma...
<CassandraKos> I don't yet have my grepping licence, so I only grep under instruction
<seidos> how would you know?  O_o
<CassandraKos> nah, not bad karma
<seidos> well my teacher isn't around, so all i can do is drive haphazardly hoping not to hit anything.
<CassandraKos> don't have any of that
<seidos> i'm not sure
<CassandraKos> I am my teacher, which is not good, but can't be helped
<seidos> i am my teacher when my teacher isn't around...which is most of the time
<CassandraKos> the breaking thing is because i use old hardware and ask it to do more than it can
<CassandraKos> or more than it thinks it can, anyway
<CassandraKos> this is a 500MHz system with a twelve-year-old mother board - it is amazing that it does anything
<seidos> i used to play sophisticated 3d graphical games on a 450mhz system
<CassandraKos> I still do
<seidos> kind of wish i still had it
<CassandraKos> Ascendancy, a dos game
<seidos> i stopped playing 3d games...my computer doesn't really support them anymore
<seidos> you have a dos emulator?
<CassandraKos> I still have my old computers, most of them
<seidos> i gave them all away except one, which i'm hoping to use as a web server some day
<CassandraKos> I use wine for some things, but it can't play ascendancy, so it will be installed on a win98 system when I get it running
<seidos> well, grep isn't recursive by default...it doesn't drill into directories
<seidos> maybe there is an option for that though
<seidos> windows?  blech.
<CassandraKos> I have about a dozen computers in this room and five times that in the storeroom
<seidos> dude, you're lucky.
<seidos> i wish i could do that.
<seidos> i couldn't afford the electricity
<CassandraKos> I seem to recall grep has a recursive option
<CassandraKos> only two are using power atm
<seidos> ah
<CassandraKos> all the others are ladies in waiting - systems aiting for me to help them work again
<CassandraKos> I can relate  to that alias
<seidos> so can i
<CassandraKos> I think computers laugh at us sometimes
<CassandraKos> I would, if I was one
<seidos> interesting idea
<seidos> could probably program a computer to emit a laugh sound
<CassandraKos> they made a movie like that, I think it is called the matrix
<seidos> where the computer laughs at humans?
<CassandraKos> you can write a sound file that mimics laughter
<seidos> how?
<CassandraKos> I think the computer thinks it is human or something like that, but I don't think it laughs
<CassandraKos> the easy way would be record yourself laughing - but a midi file could do it
<CassandraKos> I could do it in PASCAL on my old Apple, but how to do it in c? Not there yet
<CassandraKos> ask me in a month or to
<CassandraKos> two
<CassandraKos> am trying to learn c
<seidos> fair enough
<seidos> i already tried to learn c
<seidos> and failed
<seidos> i tried to learn spanish too
<seidos> failed
<CassandraKos> I had a progrmme on my hitchi (in 1981 or 1982) that winked and laughed at people
<CassandraKos> hitachi computer, that was
<CassandraKos> can't speak spanish either
<seidos> i thought it would be cool if i could program my computer to talk to me
<CassandraKos> but c, I will learn
<CassandraKos> ksayit
<seidos> i guess it kind of sings to me.
<CassandraKos> lots of accessibility software to use your computer by voice control
<seidos> are you good with bash?
<CassandraKos> my Asus notebook does that
<seidos> i tried using orca.  didn't work out so well.
<CassandraKos> haven't met orca
<CassandraKos> I'm not good with bash, but I use it all the time
<seidos> it's supposedly for accessibility.
<CassandraKos> am working through a bash tutorial atm
<seidos> i'm not good with bash either.  i'm just not very good at thinking like a computer scientist
<CassandraKos> that, I can do
<seidos> i have a python book that i need to read.  learn python the hard way
<CassandraKos> thinking like a human, now, that is not my forte
<CassandraKos> python just strangled me
<seidos> computer scientists are human
<CassandraKos> are we?
<seidos> well, i suppose, they need not be.
<seidos> but if you are a human, and you're thinking like a computer scientist, aren't you thinking like a human?
<CassandraKos> maybe
<seidos> i must not know what you mean by "thinking like a human"
<CassandraKos> let me just run that process a while and see
<seidos> perhaps you mean in non-logical ways
<CassandraKos> I seem to not think the way other people do
<CassandraKos> logic is another idea
<seidos> maybe.  i don't know.
<CassandraKos> don't think I use it all the time
<seidos> perhaps you don't think like humans because you know more than they know?
<CassandraKos> but I can be logical, which is almost the same thing
<CassandraKos> no, I know so little, that is not it
<seidos> had this idea that intuition is really just a form of logic.
<CassandraKos> I know lots of people know lots more than me
<seidos> not sure what else there is to human thought.  feelings...logic.  what else is there?
<CassandraKos> intuition is fast logic
<seidos> unverified logic.
<CassandraKos> thoguht is not always logical
<CassandraKos> neither are my fingers
<CassandraKos> bad typist
<seidos> likewise
<CassandraKos> intuition can operate within a verified framework, but it is not easy
<shesaidshewas18> hi
<shesaidshewas18> i have some problem that i think is serious
<CassandraKos> verifying the framework is the tricky bit
<CassandraKos> if you think it is serious, you are probably right
<CassandraKos> would you like to tell us about it?
<CassandraKos> tell us about it, i8
<CassandraKos> I think fsck is gonna help me, so seidos must be a genius
<seidos> i am no genius
<CassandraKos> you suggested I try that again after I had discarded it
<CassandraKos> two heads are better than one
<seidos> if it works, then i got lucky.  but genius?  no.
<CassandraKos> genius is opportunity plus luck
<seidos> thought it was like 99% perspiration and 1% inspiration or something O_o
<CassandraKos> to quote edison, 1% inspiration, 99% perspiration
<CassandraKos> lol
<CassandraKos> snap
<CassandraKos> that, too, may be genius
<CassandraKos> or common insanity
<CassandraKos> I hope it was not serious
<seidos> they never said their problem, must not have been
<CassandraKos> well, I did ask ...
<CassandraKos> sometimes even I can help
<seidos> me too
<seidos> but rarely
<CassandraKos> all i need to know now is how to tell fsc which drive to check - I have tried three ways and it hated them all
<CassandraKos> (reads man pages with puzzled look)
<seidos> not sure, still trying to figure it out myself
<philinux> fsck /dev/sdx where x is the drive in questio liek a or etc
<philinux> a or b or c etc
<CassandraKos> ah - I was not root
<CassandraKos> a, this time, and it has errors, says fsck, so IT WORKS
<philinux> I would use fsck -v /dev/sd? the -v is for verbose mode
<CassandraKos> the fs really is broken
<philinux> fsck can fix it though
<CassandraKos> good idea
<CassandraKos> ah - next problem - it is an ext3 system and fsck want it to be ext2
<CassandraKos> is there an fsck for ext3?
<CassandraKos> I think I was here a few weeks ago
<CassandraKos> and there wasn't
<CassandraKos> (looks for that python to strangle self again)
<philinux> fsck can fix ext 2 3 and 4
<CassandraKos> I still admire you seidos
<CassandraKos> it seems to think not
<seidos> CassandraKos, for what?  gave you no reason to
<CassandraKos> it is complaining about it
<philinux> what is the output of fsck -v /dev/sd?
<CassandraKos> fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<CassandraKos> e2fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<CassandraKos> fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...
<CassandraKos> fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda
<CassandraKos> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<CassandraKos> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<CassandraKos> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<CassandraKos> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<CassandraKos>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<philinux> Are you doing this from a livecd as the file system needs to unmounted
<CassandraKos> no, I am only asking it to look at a drive I umounted
<CassandraKos> or should that be umount-ed?
<CassandraKos> not game to try a live cd yet, in case something i am running has my missing directory entries hidden within it
<philinux> Run it from the recovery mode then
<CassandraKos> maybe I just need to pass it an ext3 parameter
<CassandraKos> tsck, I mean
<CassandraKos> fsck
<CassandraKos> arrgh!
<CassandraKos> don't want to end this session yet, there are logs I can explore that might go away
<CassandraKos> I have not learned how to find the logs of previous sessions yet
<seidos> what happened to /var/log ?
<seidos> well, that might not be what you're looking for
<CassandraKos> I am ploughing through /var/log now, much says things I then have to look up, it will take a while
<CassandraKos> am wikipedia-ing and looking elsewhere to explain what the log says
<seidos> tried running fsck -ARa but it doesn't do anything.  i don't really have an umounted file system to check though.  ah, i know what to try.
<CassandraKos> so far I haven't found anything  in the syslog that talks about any error, but I'm not expecting it to have called them that
<CassandraKos> ubuntu usually tells you about errors, this problem, it is oblivious to
<CassandraKos> I have one error at startup that might be my problem, but I can't find out what it means - the log says sr: Sense Key : Hardware Error [current]  so I am looking that up but it seems to be about my cdrom, which I already know has issues
<seidos> how do you know it's happening at start up?
<CassandraKos> these are the early lines in syslog, and it is a kernel error
<seidos> makes sense
<CassandraKos> it says it lots of times before it gives up and does something else
<CassandraKos> there are over 13,000 lines in this log
<CassandraKos> it will take some time to read them all
<seidos> just scan it...or search for the word "error"
<CassandraKos> it seems to be a complete record of everything that has happened since boot-up, as one might expect, and the word error appears on almost every line for the first few thousand lines
<CassandraKos> any of them might be the culprit, if there is one
<CassandraKos> I love computers
<seidos> i'm trying to figure out how to set fsck to run on next boot
<CassandraKos> if you can work that out, please tell me
<seidos> that doesn't sound good.
<seidos> paste your syslog...i'd like to look at it
<CassandraKos> it never runs since I upgraded my fs from FAT32 toext3
<seidos> seriously?
<CassandraKos> not here - it is really long - or is there a clever way to minimise its impact on the chat screen?
<seidos> oh, yeah, use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<CassandraKos> it is 13573 lines - I will try that
<seidos> CassandraKos, just read something about ext3 getting fragmented over time on the wiki.  maybe formatting and restoring from backup is your only hope since there is no defrag for ext3 :(
<philinux> seidos: Only on systems with huge files like on a server.
<seidos> philinux, CassandraKos said he had 2TB of data that is "disappearing"
<philinux> seidos: Disappearing. Must have missed that before I joined
<seidos> philinux, yeah.  i think that's what he said.  or vanishing.  well, it started out as "my external usb drive isn't working"
<duanedesign> hello philinux
<philinux> o/
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<philinux> Yo SF
<Silver_Fox_> Hello philinux :)
<philinux> How's the moderatin going
<Silver_Fox_> Not bad,  think I have only upset one person so far ;)
<CassandraKos> that took a while - I said paste to ubunut pastebin and everything went phut until just now
<CassandraKos> patience is a virtue - that fragmenting thing sounds like a lead
<CassandraKos> started out trying to bak up to usb or cd when I realised the stargate directory was empty
<CassandraKos> still trying to work out what happened so I can stop it happening again - maybe switch to ext2
<CassandraKos> I wonder what would have happened if I had pasted my syslog here when sidos asked me to? would you all have gone phut and would you have not welcomed me back? I am so glad i did not do that.
<CassandraKos> I think the address of the syslog post is http://paste.ubuntu.com/501430/ but seidos has left
<AbhiJit> hi
<CassandraKos> hello
<philinux> #ubuntuforums-mods
<philinux> ignore
<AbhiJit> hi
<Silver_Fox_> Hello AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> hi Silver_Fox_ :)
<duanedesign> ubuntu app developer week sessions starting now in #ubuntu-classroom
<AbhiJit> ohh
<duanedesign> AbhiJit: you can find the weeks schedule here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek?action=show&redirect=UbuntuOpportunisticDeveloperWeek
<AbhiJit> duanedesign, thanks
<AbhiJit> duanedesign, is there any way to get the information / updates / keep up to date etc with all the 'user days' ?? i mean 'all'??
<duanedesign> AbhiJit: there is a Google calendar that lists all the sessions that happen in #ubuntu-classroom
<duanedesign> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2038
<AbhiJit> duanedesign, ok i wll look thank you
<duanedesign> open week, developer week, dev academy classes, packaging classes, etc
<AbhiJit> duanedesign, now i added it to my google calender. but how will now google tell me 'automatically' one day before or so about an event?
<AbhiJit> in ubuntu classrom that is.
<duanedesign> AbhiJit: you can find the events you want reminders for and click on the event and select 'more details' there you can set a reminder for that event
<AbhiJit> duanedesign, ok.
<duanedesign> I also copy the event to 'my calendar'
<AbhiJit> hmm
<duanedesign> if you click on the event that is the other option next to my details
<AbhiJit> yah
<sinman> somehow I'm getting the command prompt to login, how can i get the graphical login to start, from my understsanding the runlevel had some how of might of chaqnged on me
<philinux> sinman: what happens if you use startx from the prompt
<sinman> it starts my desktop
<sinman> I have to do that everytime i start or restart my computer
<philinux> Ah so everything is ok until you rebbot again
<sinman> right
<sinman> when i reboot have to typoe in my username.password at the command prompt and the type in startx
<philinux> Sounds like runlevel1 which is single user mode aka recovery
<philinux> runlevel3 is the norm
<philinux> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel#Typical_Linux_runlevels
<sinman> how would i change the runlevel so it would be runlevel 3
<sinman> how can i view the start up logs
<paultag> tail /var/log/boot.log
<paultag> or something like that
<paultag> I don't know how much will be there, ymmv
<hobgoblin> sys -- admin - log file viewer
<paultag> ty there hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> welcome paultag :)
<sinman> hobgoblin: thanxs
<sinman> what i'm trying to figure out is why X starting on boot up
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo all
<bodhi_zazen> Anyone willing to proof a web page ?
<bodhi_zazen> http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/ssh_security/
<drubin> bodhi_zazen: looking good so far!
<drubin> bodhi_zazen: only issue is "Firewall" make a note that be careful when doing this over ssh.
<bodhi_zazen> good one drubin
<drubin> bodhi_zazen: other then that very very informative!
<mccrase90> hello everybody
<bodhi_zazen> Thought you might like it drubin
<bodhi_zazen> I tried not to make it too long, lol
<hobgoblin> which was very very very hard
<hobgoblin> :)
<bodhi_zazen> I have one on TOR which is almost too long, lol
<bodhi_zazen> putting the finishing touches on that one now, adding some screen shots.
<bodhi_zazen> afk
<drubin> TOR?
<hobgoblin> a hill in cornwall drubin
<drubin> lol
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<matrixOracle> is there a program that allows me to create rota's and store / print them?
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo Silver_Fox_
<bodhi_zazen> matrixOracle: what is a rota ?
<matrixOracle> tells staff what time theyare at work. and for how long
<matrixOracle> i have a program on windows. b8ut want to scrap windows ad use ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> wow, this channel is quiet
<pedro3005> one might view it as such
<tenach> hello pedro3005 and bodhi_zazen
 * pedro3005 tips hat at tenach 
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo tenach
<tenach> Long time to see bodhi_zazen
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: yo yo yo
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: hey i came across a vps site owner in the nginx channel who gave me a template already preconfigured with nginx and rest of LAMP (minus the A ) :D
<bodhi_zazen> nice stl =)
<bodhi_zazen> nice stlsaint =)
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: still trying to wrap my head around nginx but im getting there
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: thanks also, my server is running great
<stlsaint> pedro3005: yo
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-28
<tenach> stlsaint, LEMP ;D
<pedro3005> yo stlsaint
<pedro3005> SUP HOMIE
<stlsaint> tenach: hehe
<bodhi_zazen> it is not done yet, but if you have any suggestions : http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/tor/
 * stlsaint is reading now
<pedro3005> stlsaint, I said.... SUP
<stlsaint> pedro3005: lol, yo yo yo
<pedro3005> like a yo-yo?
<pedro3005> I used to have one
<stlsaint> bah
<pedro3005> you don't like yo-yos?
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: im more a privoxy fan =D
<bodhi_zazen> stlsaint: glad your server is running well =)
<bodhi_zazen> stlsaint: +1 on privoxy, I added a section on adding adblock to polipo
<bodhi_zazen> tor now uses polipo and so it is easier for the non-geeks to use polipo, especially with Torbutton
<bodhi_zazen> http://bodhizazen.net/img/Torbutton_Security.gif
<bodhi_zazen> http://bodhizazen.net/img/Torbutton_defaults.gif
<skeeby> hey all
<AbhiJit> hi
<skeeby> any users here of 2 separate x screens?
<aveilleux> skeeby: I don't know what you mean. Multiple X servers...?
<mccrase90> hello everyone
<duanedesign> hello
<AbhiJit> bye
<mistrynitesh> how to stop update-notifier-kde from starting automatically at system startup in kubuntu?
<Mohan_chml> mistrynitesh: you can see at system-> preferences-> Startup Applications and you can deselect the update notifies
<mistrynitesh> Mohan_chml: are you sure you are referring to *k*ubuntu?
<Mohan_chml> Am looking in forums about Kubuntu. gimme a sec =]
<Mohan_chml> mistrynitesh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9717181&postcount=7
<Mohan_chml> that has the answer for you I think
<Mohan_chml> mistrynitesh: It helped?
<mistrynitesh> no I don't think so,
<Mohan_chml> Okay lemme dig deep
<mistrynitesh> actually the problem is that, I want to disable update-notifier-kde from starting automatically at the startup, because it hogs the system resources initally and almost brings the system to a halt for some time
<Mohan_chml> Gotcha mistrynitesh
<mistrynitesh> ah, and just a moment, I am using 9.04 yet
<Mohan_chml> I will brb in my Kubuntu
<Mohan_chml> one sec
<Mohan_chml> mistrynitesh, gimme a minute
<mistrynitesh> Mohan_chml: i have all the time you need
<Mohan_chml> Hi
<Mohan_chml> got it
<Mohan_chml> Look at system settings-> add/remove -> settings and then click at Edit software sources.
<Mohan_chml> then in the newly opening window, select update tab and then change the "Check for Updates" stuff mistrynitesh
<Mohan_chml> s/change/deselect
<Mohan_chml> mistrynitesh, got there?? you are in GUI?
<mistrynitesh> just a minute, let me catch up
<Mohan_chml> No worries
<mistrynitesh> ok, I am in Software Sources
<Mohan_chml> click on the update tab at the top
<mistrynitesh> done
<Mohan_chml> deselect the check box of Check for updates
<mistrynitesh> and deselect "Check for Updates" ?
<mistrynitesh> ok :)
<Mohan_chml> yep =]
<Mohan_chml> I think you can deselect the above check boxes too
<Mohan_chml> But do not forget to check manually
<mistrynitesh> I do manually check for updates almost daily
<Mohan_chml> Thats awesome
<mistrynitesh> But now I don't think I will need to do it for a month or so
<Mohan_chml> Hmmm.. Okies
<mistrynitesh> support for 9.04 already stopped right?
<Mohan_chml> Yeah Officially announced and you can upgrade to fresh Maverick instead of going ot the other versions =]
<mistrynitesh> that is what I am waiting for
<Mohan_chml> Awesome and good luck mistrynitesh
<Mohan_chml> mistrynitesh: You got cloaked and thats awesome =]
<mistrynitesh> :-)
<Mohan_chml> still an hour to go
<mistrynitesh> for what?
<Mohan_chml> For meeting regarding my Ubuntu Membership
<mistrynitesh> oh great!
<Mohan_chml> mistrynitesh: head over to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<Puck`> Jedi Master!
<Mohan_chml> ohai Puck`
<Puck`> hi Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> Sup Puck`?
<Puck`> same old same old
<Puck`> hi shredder12
<shredder12> hello Puck`
<Mohan_chml> Puck`: eating?? sleeping?? walking??
<Mohan_chml> ?_?
<Puck`> working
<lukjad> Puck` !
<lukjad> andrew_46 !
<lukjad> It's been so long :)
<Puck`> :D
<Puck`> oh hey andrew_46
<lukjad> tenach !
<Puck`> old folks coming back, YES!
<tenach> lukjad, !
<lukjad> Puck` I'm working 10 hour days :)
<Puck`> lukjad: 9 here, but i've been working 10 in the past 1,5 year
<lukjad> Puck` I'm glad you're getting less stress
<Puck`> yeah, definetly less!
<lukjad> Puck` Sadly my overtime is because some of my co-workers had relatives who died
<Puck`>  auch
<Puck`> we don't have that here, if i work 10 hours a day, then i get 1 day-off a week
<Mohan_chml> Ohai lukjad
<Mohan_chml> *sad face*
<Mohan_chml> lukjad: everything OK?
<andrew_46> lukjad Puck` hello :)
<Puck`> hi Sir (:
<lukjad> Mohan_chml I'm fine, a tad tired and stuffy
<lukjad> andrew_46 HEY :D
<Mohan_chml> ANDREW_46
 * Mohan_chml hugs andrew_46
<andrew_46> Mohan_chml: hi :)
<Mohan_chml> andrew_46: you remember me you aussi..?
<shahan> Hello everyone...
<Mohan_chml> lukjad: okies
<Mohan_chml> heya sha
<Mohan_chml> shahan* Bah! tabfail
<andrew_46> Mohan_chml: Of course but your nick has grown a little :)
<Mohan_chml> :o
<Mohan_chml> you Identified me...??
<Mohan_chml> andrew_46: I am applying for Ubuntu membership and it is in 10 mins
<Mohan_chml> I mean the meeting
<andrew_46> Mohan_chml: Oh my goodness
<Mohan_chml> andrew_46: get to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<lukjad> Anyway, I'm off to work.
<Mohan_chml> bye lukjad :(
<andrew_46> lukjad: bye :)
<lukjad> :D
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Mohan_chml> Heya Silver_Fox_. One happy news
<Mohan_chml> I became an UBUNTU member =]
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Mohan_chml ,  congratulations =)
<Mohan_chml> ty =]
<Puck`> hi Silver_Fox_ (:
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Puck`  :)
<Silver_Fox_> How are you Puck`  ?
<Puck`> Silver_Fox_: blogging a bit, working, daily tasks
<Puck`> yourself?
<AbhiJit> hi
<Silver_Fox_> Working on some scripts and trolling the forum
<Puck`> hello AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> :)
<Marcos> helo
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Marcos
<Marcos> can somone help me
<Guest92644> msg Mohan_chml  I am using xchat.
<Guest92644> hello
<Mohan_chml> hey Guest41946
<Guest92644> Mohan_chml, its shahan
<Mohan_chml> change your nick back Guest41946
<Mohan_chml> I got you
<Guest92644> Mohan_chml, how to change the nick there?
<Mohan_chml> Guest41946: /nick shahan
<Guest92644> its locked with password
<Guest92644> I need to give password too
<hobgoblin> Guest92644:    /msg NickServ identify <password>  possibly - might need to ghost shahan
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: Good news. I became Ubuntu Member =]
<shahna> Mohan_chml: Congratulation Mohan_chml  again
<shahna> :)
<hobgoblin> good for who? LOL - just joking :) congratulations to you :D
<Mohan_chml> shahna: .... is this shahan ???
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: :P
<Mohan_chml> and ty
<shahna> Mohan_chml: ya
<shahna> Mohan_chml: my nick is creating various problem
<Mohan_chml> nick nick change
<shahna> nick shahan change
<hobgoblin> I hope you'r enot in #ubuntu Guest21565 ;)
<Guest21565> ..
<Guest21565> hobgoblin: what?
<Mohan_chml> Guest21565: do /msg nickserv release shahan <pass>
<Guest21565> tnx Mohan_chml
<shahan> Mohan_chml: tnx
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: what to do with Guest41946 ?
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: what do you mean?
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: compiledkernel is not identifying him for more than a week. what can we do to make him identify?
<hobgoblin> that's up to ck - nothing to do with you is it?
<Mohan_chml> But he is also not coming here :(
<Silver_Fox_> People have real lives Mohan_chml
<pedro3005> real.. life?
<pedro3005> what is that?
<Mohan_chml> lol pedro3005
<Mohan_chml> and Hello Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> When you run out of quarters
<Silver_Fox_> Game Over ;)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello again Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> pedro3005: try to look at talsemgeest's quit message :P
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: I'd not worry too much about things you've no control over
<pedro3005> is there a "real life" implementation in python yet?
<hobgoblin> pedro3005: viper I think
<hobgoblin> or maybe anaconda
<Mohan_chml> xD
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: andrew_46 was here today
<AbhiJit> bye
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye
<shahan> any Good IDE for PHP?
<aveilleux> shahan, You might want to look into Zend Studio
<shahan> aveilleux: actullay I am going to learn PHP
<aveilleux> shahan, IMHO PHP (being a text-based language) doesn't need an IDE
<shahan> aveilleux: in Windows, I was using Dreamweaver
<geirha> shahan: I'd recommend just using a regular text editor for starters
<shahan> geirha: hmm... which text editor
<aveilleux> shahan, GEdit in Ubuntu or Notepad++ in Windows
<aveilleux> shahan, Both are free text editors with great syntax highlighting and plugin interfaces
<shahan> aveilleux: hmm... thanks
<aveilleux> shahan, No problem
<shahan> whats the difference between gedit and Zand Studio or Netbeans?
<geirha> An IDE has an editor and also lots of tools to simplify programming in that language. I.e. it "hides" things from you.
<geirha> That's why I'd recommend using a regular text editor at first. Learn how things are done, how things fit together. When you've learned that, give IDEs a try.
<ibuclaw> shahan, Gedit is "just a text editor". ;-)
<ibuclaw> shahan, you'd do a better job comparing Zand Studio or Netbeans to the likes of Geany, or KDevelop
<shahan> ibuclaw: tnx
<shahan> can I make my desktop icon small then now? my resulution is now fit to 1440*900(16:10). I have no propritory driver
<mitchbones> geirha, at which point do you recommend picking up vi?
<geirha> mitchbones: As soon as possible.
<geirha> :)
<geirha> At least vim, but knowing the difference between vim and vi may be useful later.
<suprengr> all: if anyone sees Silver_Fox soon please tell him msg awaits on launchpad.... thought he/she was away.
<suprengr> *him/her
<Acetaminophen> hi i am a beginner
<Acetaminophen> hi! for some reason i can't upload this picture, and i think the ubuntu firefox addon has something to do with it? http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/8779/designerclothing.gif
<hobgoblin> well imagine that
<aveilleux> Acetaminophen: I don't understand the question. That image has already been "uploaded". Do you mean *download*?
<Acetaminophen> when i try to upload the version i downloaded it won't process
<aveilleux> Acetaminophen: What are you using to upload?
<Acetaminophen> the cloud
<Acetaminophen> from mark shuttleworth
<aveilleux> Acetaminophen: I know of no cloud you are referring to. You mean Ubuntu One?
<Acetaminophen> uh
<Acetaminophen> Ubuntu 10.04
<aveilleux> Acetaminophen: That's a version of Ubuntu, yes. That doesn't answer my question.
<aveilleux> Acetaminophen: So let me try and work out what you're trying to do. You downloaded that image, and you can't upload it to Ubuntu One?
<Acetaminophen> correct. it is as if they don't like faggots
<Acetaminophen> it is making me very mad
<nhandler> Acetaminophen: I'm sure that is not the reason, and making statements like that doesn't solve anything
<aveilleux> Acetaminophen: I would be very careful using language like that.
<Acetaminophen> shti
<aveilleux> Acetaminophen: Watch it.
<aveilleux> Acetaminophen: I, personally, use language like that in real life when I'm joking around with my friends. But this sort of thing is not okay on FreeNode.
<Guest37155> i am having trouble with the nvidia driver
<Acetaminophen> well
<Acetaminophen> i think they should add Faggot to the list of recognized language for the OS
<aveilleux> Guest37155: What video card/chipset do you have?
<Guest37155> nvidia g105m
<aveilleux> Guest37155: Have you installed the proprietary drivers?
<Guest37155> no
<aveilleux> Guest37155: Try going to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and seeing if you can get the latest ones from that
<Guest37155> okay but ive read theres problems instaling with hardware drivers so ill use sudo apt-get install nvidia-current?
<aveilleux> Guest37155: I've never experienced a problem using jockey-gtk
<aveilleux> Guest37155: (the name of the Hardware Drivers applet)
<hobgoblin> me neither in a released version
<Guest37155> so what should i use to install?
<aveilleux> Guest37155: The Hardware Drivers applet works fine
<Guest37155> okay heres the full problem ill install the driver restart and the splash screen will be black then i have to go back to the bootloader and hit e then erase quiet and splash and replace it with nomodeset then hit ctrl-x for the display to work
<hobgoblin> I would install and before restarting add nomodeset to the kernel line in grub
<Guest37155> i am a noob can you provide step by step instructuions
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> in a terminal   gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub     find the line that starts GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=  do whatever you have been doing in there - this is the same as the e option in grub
<hobgoblin> then save and close, then run sudo update-grub in the terminal and nomodeset will be used
<Guest37155> okay thank you
<hobgoblin> Guest37155: can I ask - I assume you're not using the dev version that's not been released yet - 10.10
<Guest37155> nope 10.04.1
<Guest37155> or lucid
<hobgoblin> k - not sure what the state of play is yet with nvidia or ati in maverick
<hobgoblin> should be fine then I think
<Guest37155> mavericks stable release isnt until october 10th...is it a good idea to wait till then install it?
<hobgoblin> well to my mind if you have to ask then probably - that said I never asked and just did the same from gutsy :)
<hobgoblin> just not got around to it this time around
<hobgoblin> in fact I would suggest waiting a week or so to let the flurry of bugs and fixes settle down a bit
<Guest37155> alright sounds good to me. im just switching over to ubuntu from windows cause i hate windows soooo much
<Guest37155> so im pretty much a noob when it comes to linux
<hobgoblin> well I would suggest that you keep windows around for a little while for those times when you need to get something done quickly - eventually it'll be a wasted partition
<Guest37155> thats what i did.
<Jezza> not sure if this is right place to ask, but after relocating /home to a seperate partition, this has now increased boot time alot, is this expected ?
<hobgoblin> :)
<aveilleux> Jezza: Hm, I wouldn't expect that, no
<hobgoblin> Jezza: I'd not expect it to do so if everything is in order
<Guest37155> now the driver is installed but this comes up when i try to chang the settings:You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<aveilleux> Jezza: Did you move it to a different drive, or just another partition on the same drive?
<hobgoblin> Jezza: how much of an increase is it
<aveilleux> Guest37155: So do that
<aveilleux> Guest37155: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Jezza> hmm, load time has increased by 50 seconds, I thought something to do with mounting in fstab ?
<Guest37155> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<Guest37155> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<Guest37155> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Jezza> but I am too surprised, I cant work out why
<Guest37155> is this correct?
<hobgoblin> Jezza: does fstab point to the new location?
<Jezza> same drive extended partiton
<aveilleux> Guest37155: Hm, I guess so, but it doesn't seem right... since Ubuntu doesn't really use xorg.conf anymore...
<Jezza> fstab points the UID to the partition
<Jezza> to mount /home
<hobgoblin> aveilleux: you get one when nvidia installs
<aveilleux> Jezza: Try using the partition number (/dev/sdaX) instead of the UUID
<Guest37155> and when i restart it says running in low graphics mode
<aveilleux> hobgoblin: I know you -get- one, but I thought Ubuntu ignored it
<hobgoblin> Jezza: did you check the UUID? you could also have a look in dmesg look for long time gaps
<Guest37155> and still wont let me access nvidia-controlx
<aveilleux> hobgoblin: At least, that's how I've always seen it happen whenever I tried
<Jezza> I thought UID was best incase drives change etc, its always going to mount same partition
<hobgoblin> aveilleux: not as far as I know - at least not here anyway
<aveilleux> Jezza: UUID it less helpful if you're doing everything manually, and if you're editing partitions then you should be editing fstab at the same time anyway
<Jezza> ok many thanks for these advices, I shall try change it and test
<Guest37155> out of all the documents ive read online this problem only happens to asus laptops with the nvidia g105m
<Guest37155> ive been trying to figure this out for days
<Guest37155> and no one seems to have the right answer
<Guest37155> any more suggestions?
<suprengr> Silver_Fox_: hi... was getting worried, didn't see you (when I was around)
<jezza> Many Thanks guys fixed it
<suprengr> pm?
<aveilleux> No problem, jezza
<jezza> looked in dmsg and it showed a delay mountign a completely different partition
<jezza> LMAO
<aveilleux> Hah
<hobgoblin> lol
<Guest37155> i guess ill just wait till maverick and see if its fixed
<zac_> aveilleux: i restarted my computer and it says no device detected running in low graphics mode
<zac_> formerly guest37155
<zac_> can someone help me with nvidia graphics card issue
<Silver_Fox_> Please describe the problem zac_
<zac_> i have the nvidia g105m installed propriatary driver and ran sudo nvidia-configx also saved nomodeset into the grub command line in the place of quiet splash, now ubuntu says no device detected running in low graphics mode before the login screen so i press ok and here i am
<zac_> i also cant access the nvidia x server settings
<zac_> silver_fox_
<Silver_Fox_> To access the settings I would do something like: gksudo nvidia-settings
<Silver_Fox_> in terminal
<zac_> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. i get thismessae
<zac_> this message*
<zac_> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
<zac_> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Thu Apr 22 20:35:23 PDT 2010
<zac_> Section "ServerLayout"
<zac_>     Identifier     "Layout0"
<zac_>     Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
<zac_>     InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
<zac_>     InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
<zac_> EndSection
<zac_> Section "Files"
<zac_> EndSection
<zac_> Section "InputDevice"
<zac_>     # generated from default
<zac_>     Identifier     "Mouse0"
<zac_>     Driver         "mouse"
<zac_>     Option         "Protocol" "auto"
<zac_>     Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
<zac_>     Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
<Silver_Fox_> za	In future please use pastebin.com
<zac_>     Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<zac_> EndSection
<zac_> Section "InputDevice"
<Silver_Fox_> zac_: ^
<zac_>     # generated from default
<zac_>     Identifier     "Keyboard0"
<zac_>     Driver         "kbd"
<zac_> EndSection
<zac_> Section "Monitor"
<zac_>     Identifier     "Monitor0"
<zac_>     VendorName     "Unknown"
<zac_>     ModelName      "Unknown"
<zac_>     HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
<zac_>     VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
<zac_>     Option         "DPMS"
<zac_> EndSection
<zac_> Section "Device"
<zac_>     Identifier     "Device0"
<zac_>     Driver         "nvidia"
<zac_>     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
<zac_> EndSection
<zac_> Section "Screen"
<zac_>     Identifier     "Screen0"
<zac_>     Device         "Device0"
<zac_>     Monitor        "Monitor0"
<zac_>     DefaultDepth    24
<zac_>     SubSection     "Display"
<zac_>         Depth       24
<zac_>     EndSubSection
<zac_> EndSection
<zac_> okay sorry
<zac_> is there anything i can do to solve this problem?
<zac_> http://pastebin.com/6E3mB96G there
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-29
<Guest9696> help with the nvidia driver. ubuntu dosnt see my device
<seidos> Guest9696, what is your question?
<Guest9696> seidos: ive installed the latest nvidia driver and when i start up before the login screen it says no device and gives me options to use preconfigured setup and it works, i also cant access the nvidia control panel
<Guest9696> http://pastebin.com/6E3mB96G
<seidos> Guest9696, i haven't configured an nvidia card in awhile.  but i think you want "nv" under Driver in xorg.
<seidos> let me see what google has to say
<seidos> Guest9696, have you seen this howto:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Guest9696> ive searched the forums for an answer for the past few days and none of the things seemed to work
<seidos> Guest9696, where did you learn how to install the driver?
<Guest9696> using jockey and command line both yealded the same results
<seidos> Guest9696, yeah, after successfully installing the binary nvidia driver you should have "nv" under the section "Device" in xorg.conf
<Guest9696> its an onboard nvidia g105m in a laptop
<seidos> Guest9696, you can try changing it manually in xorg.conf, to see what happens when you boot up.
<Guest9696> if thats any help
<seidos> Guest9696, here is a sample xorg.conf that someone posted:  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/76471-nvidia-xorg-conf.html
<Guest9696> i will do that and be back on
<seidos> Guest9696, all right, just type my nick when you come back to get my attention
<Guest9696> okay
<zac_> seidos im back and it still dosnt work
<seidos> yeah, i kept reading and apparently it's supposed to be "nvidia" not "nv"
<seidos> what exactly isn't working?  is it reverting to vesa mode?
<seidos> zac_, ^^
<zac_> i dont know really is there more information you need?
<seidos> i'm not sure how much help i can be, but i'll keep trying
<seidos> well, yeah, because i'm not sure what you should try next.  did you read this completely:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ?
<seidos> that is probably the next step.
<zac_> yes i did
<seidos> zac_, oh, what nvidia chipset is it?  are you searching on ubuntuforums with information from what shows up in lspci?
<zac_> http://ubuntuguide.net/install-nvidia-graphical-driver-in-ubuntu-lucid-10-04 heres another thing i read
<seidos> so you're using 10.04?
<zac_> yes
<zac_> nvidia g105m
<zac_> http://pastebin.com/45DnPduK heres lspci
<seidos> zac_, have you seen this yet:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-990978-p-5.html
<seidos> well, maybe this is the problem.  lspci say you have two vga compatible controllers
<seidos> might want to check sudo lshw to see what modules are being loaded?  if there is a module loaded for the intel vga controller you can remove it using sudo rmmod module-name
<seidos> zac_, ^^
<zac_> okay ill show you the pastebins
<zac_> http://pastebin.com/2qmdnzcj
<zac_> seidos
<seidos> reading
<zac_> ok
<seidos> do lsmod | grep nvidia
<seidos> zac_, ^^
<zac_> okay
<seidos> it says unclaimed for the intel controller.  i think that's good.
<zac_> nvidia              10832442  0
<zac_> thats what i get
<seidos> i don't know.  i'm comparing it to my lsmod for intel_agp and there is more info
<seidos> oh, try lsmod | grep nv
<seidos> did you change xorg.conf back to nvidia?
<seidos> you must have, since nvidia is showing up in lshw
<zac_> nvidia              10832442  0
<zac_> yes i did
<seidos> zac_, all right, let's go back.  what is the problem?  it looks like the nvidia driver is loaded.  maybe it doesn't work with the g105m...
<zac_> also every time i start up i have to edit the grub to nomodeset instead of quiet splash for it to even boot to the login screen
<seidos> are you unable to enable compiz?  or is the resolution low?
<zac_> i checked the nvidia website it does
<zac_> the resolution is fine...whats compiz?
<seidos> compiz is the program for 3d effects
<seidos> system -> preferences -> appearance -> desktop effects
<seidos> zac_, never heard of the nomodeset issue you are having.
<seidos> zac_, what laptop do you have?  i don't think you said
<zac_> the asus ux50 v
<zac_> when i tried compiz it gave me this
<zac_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0".
<zac_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0".
<zac_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0".
<zac_> compiz (core) - Fatal: glXCreateContext failed
<zac_> compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
<zac_> compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :1.0
<seidos> huh
<seidos> the only other thing i can think of is that you need a different version of the nvidia module.
<seidos> i mean, the module is loaded.  why it isn't working is a different story.
<seidos> zac_, ^^
<mush53> hello does anyone work with eclipse here?
<seidos> zac_, you might want to check on the forums for asus ux50 v
<zac_> yeah it says that theres a bug with laptop nvidia graphics cards
<seidos> zac_, on launchpad?
<zac_> yeah
<zac_> maybe itll be fixed with maverick?
<seidos> zac_, oh.  not sure.
<zac_> it also says something about Nouveau being a fix but i have no idea how to configure it
<seidos> zac_, what is nouveau?  a method for installing the nvidia binary driver?
<zac_> or blacklisting vga16fb
<zac_> nouveau
<zac_> rivafb
<zac_> nvidiafb
<zac_> rivatv
<zac_> nouveau is an open source alternative to the closed source nvidia driver
<seidos> and nouveau is different from nv?
<zac_> so ive read...
<seidos> zac_, and you tried blacklisting vga16fb, nouveau, rivafb, nvidiafb, rivatv?
<seidos> you can check to see if any of those modules are loaded using lsmod | grep module-name
<zac_> yeah it works but i still cant change my display settings
<seidos> zac_, what display settings do you want to change on your laptop?
<zac_> seidos
<seidos> zac_, well compiz isn't working either.  that's obviously a sign something isn't working with the nvidia module
<zac_> i have no idea what to do next
<zac_> maybe call nvidia or asus
<seidos> zac_, seen this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1194965&highlight=nvidia+driver+resolution
<seidos> a phone call might help, assuming they support linux O_o
<zac_> yeah lets hope
<seidos> well, if you just bought the laptop, and you really want to use ubuntu, you might return it an ubuntu certified/ready laptop, or one that is known to work with ubuntu
<seidos> zac_, ^^
<zac_> no its been awhile
<seidos> oh, ok
<zac_> so im stuck till a fix comes out
<zac_> or maverick fixes it hopefully
<seidos> well, you can try to explore finding a solution yourself.
<seidos> i mean, what are the developers going to do?
<seidos> zac_, maybe use the open source driver, the closed source binary driver is dependent on nvidia to fix...asumming the problem with with the binary driver.
<zac_> yeah but im a linux noob and ive spent days on this and still no fix
<seidos> i don't know what the difference is between nv and nouveau.  or if the open source driver support desktop effects.
<seidos> zac_, there there
<seidos> *pat* *pat*
<zac_> thanks for your time though
<seidos> zac_, i would explore the open source driver at this point.  come back and let me know how it goes.
<zac_> ill try to fix this till my fingers fall off. i hate windows that much
<zac_> okay i will
<seidos> i know the feeling, i had trouble with this laptop.  power management was a nightmare.
<seidos> the driver for the integrated intel graphics is much better now though.
<zac_> how long did that take?
<zac_> to figure out
<snipe> is this the right place for ubunut newbie?
<seidos> snipe, it is the right place for beginners :)
<snipe> i'm a long time windows user, knows nothing about ubuntu yet
<seidos> snipe, well, good luck using ubuntu.  if you have questions ask in here, and if you want to chat with ubuntu users you might want to check out #ubuntu-offtopic
<snipe> only question i have so far  ... i tried to install a program through wine that uses netframe work, it starts to run the install and hangs after it says it's installing net . is there something else i need to do first?
<seidos> snipe, i don't know.  you might want to check out http://appdb.winehq.org to see if they have anything on the app you are trying to run
<snipe> the program is curse client , it's an add on programm for WOW
<snipe> ok thanks
<geirha> Isn't that just a collection of lua scripts?
<snipe> i really dont know anything about scripts .. just puts add ons in world of warcraft game
<snipe> the game alone plays great in ubuntu but i haven't figured the add ons out yet
<geirha> The dotnet framework probably doesn't work well with wine, though I'm not sure.
<snipe> ok , there maybe another way to get the add ons in ubuntu but i'll check the wine site first
<snipe> maybe i can copy the add on folder from my windows install and put it in the wine install ?
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<stlsaint> Mohan_chml: root@myserver:/home# bash bitnami-redmine-1.0.1-0-linux-installer.bin
<stlsaint> bitnami-redmine-1.0.1-0-linux-installer.bin: bitnami-redmine-1.0.1-0-linux-installer.bin: cannot execute binary file
<Mohan_chml> stlsaint: you tried it by keeping it in bash?
<Mohan_chml> or ans sbin/bash?
<stlsaint> TomL: sup
<TomL> stlsaint, trying to do some research before I ask stupid questions.
<stlsaint> only stupid questions are the ones not asked... ;)
<TomL> LOL....
<TomL> stlsaint, I still have the same two questions.  Why would I want to long into a shell other than /bin/bash and where can I find a chart showing the different colors for file types in bash.
<stlsaint> TomL: you can set the colors you want, have you taken a gander at your bashrc
<geirha> TomL: bash doesn't color files, but ls does.
<geirha> TomL: dircolors -p > dircolors.txt
<geirha> That'll show you the defaults. The mapping from numbers to colors you can find at
<TomL> stlsaint, Yes, I am aware that I can set the colors that I want.  Found many, many websites explaing that process.  But nothing telling me what the default colors are.  I opened the file that sets those defaults and see the codes, but I will have to manually decifer each file type and color from the color number.
<geirha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ANSI_escape_code
<phillw> zkriesse you have mail
<stlsaint> Mohan_chml: strange, i was able to start install on centOS but not ubuntu :\
<Mohan_chml> stlsaint: check for the corresponding packages to be installed for it. Better google that issue finding needed packages
<stlsaint> yea but even in my main OS install i couldnt run the script
<Mohan_chml> :o
<Mohan_chml> Two Zachs here??
<geirha> TomL: dircolors -p | sed 's/.*\([0-9][0-9];[0-9][0-9]\).*/'$'\e''[\1m&'$'\e''[0m/'
<geirha> Yes, it's cryptic, but it should help you half way. :)
<TomL> geirha, Yes.  Cryptic.  What should I do with it?
<TomL> Oh...  It is a BASH command, right?
<geirha> You run it in a terminal. It will color the lines by the color code on each line (if any)
<geirha> dircolors -p > ~/mydircolors # then edit that file to your liking, and check underways with   sed 's/.*\([0-9][0-9];[0-9][0-9]\).*/'$'\e''[\1m&'$'\e''[0m/' ~/mydircolors
<geirha> Once you are satisfied, rename it to ~/.dircolors   next time you open a terminal, ls should use the new colors.
<TomL> geirha, Best I have seen so far, but still a lot of work for me to put it into a nice chart format.  Still, thanks for your help.
<geirha> It didn't catch the ones with three numbers. This one should: sed 's/^[^ ]* \([0-9;]*\).*/'$'\e''[\1m&'$'\e''[0m/'
<stlsaint> hey folks anybody know why mysql wouldnt be in /etc/init.d on 10.04 after i install mysql-client?
<Mohan_chml> stlsaint: I think it cannot be invoked at startup. phillw Question on your side ^
<Mohan_chml> phillw: there?
<aveilleux> stlsaint: I didn't think sql was a system process
<stlsaint> heck i dunno
<phillw> Mohan_chml: I'm here
<stlsaint> aveilleux: so how do i start it?
<Mohan_chml> phillw: look at saint's question
<aveilleux> stlsaint: I didn't think it worked that way... It's a database application, it runs on demand
<Mohan_chml> +1 aveilleux
<phillw> give me a minutes, I've just been dragged accross 5 chat areas in the last few minutes,  my poor brain is playing catch up !!!!
<stlsaint> aveilleux: no, in the past i have been able to control it with /etc/init.d/mysql(d) start/stop/restart
<Mohan_chml> phillw: lol okies :P
<Mohan_chml> stlsaint: you used LAMPP??
<phillw> stlsaint: did you you install LAMP as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP or did you use an outdated set of instructions?
<phillw> stlsaint: sorry, my bad.... https://wiki.edubuntu.org/phillw/draft is the most up to date set I have written
<sabqat9> just updated ubuntu - now my wired/wireless network card does not work - i am using a dell inspiron 1521 - system worked fine before update
<sabqat9> can't get any internet connection started
<seidos> sabqat9, can you ping the local gateway?
<seidos> sabqat9, have you tried ifconfig?
<sabqat9> sorry but i am new to linux - what are you suggesting
<seidos> !tab | sabqat9
<ubot2> sabqat9: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<seidos> sabqat9, typing "ifconfig" in a terminal will give you a list of recognized network devices.  you can also type sudo lshw to see if there is a module loaded for your network devices.
<sabqat9> i typed ifconfig - split second window appeared - nothing happened - typed sudo lshw - same thing same result
<aveilleux> sabqat9: Where are you typing these? Into Terminal?
<seidos> sabqat9, applications -> accessories -> terminal?
<sabqat9> sorry - i did alt f2 first time - now using actual terminal - i have a list of info for ifconfig
<seidos> !paste | sabqat9
<ubot2> sabqat9: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sabqat9> i remember using the sudo lshw command before - network UNCLAIMED
<seidos> sabqat9, i'm guessing if it worked before, you probably just need to find out what module needs to load for your network device
<sabqat9> used lshw -C network       network UNCLAIMED
<sabqat9> I remember going through this same procedure in this chat before - I don't exactly remember what I did - I do remember that having to reboot several times finally shook something in place for me
<seidos> sabqat9, it shows network UNCLAIMED for both wired and wireless?
<seidos> sabqat9, if you haven't rebooted to try and fix it, you might try typing sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart in terminal
<sabqat9> tried nothing happened
<sabqat9> http://paste.ubuntu.com/502452/
<sabqat9> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8827649&postcount=7
<sabqat9> does the explanation in the link make any sense to follow - for my situation?
<aveilleux> sabqat9: I don't see why not
<sabqat9> followed the directions from the link i posted above - worked like a chamr
<sabqat9> chamr
<sabqat9> charm
<shahan> http://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww145/shahan011/Screenshot-1.png
<shahan> I am facing this problem for few days
<shahan> while I am going to browsing any website.. this appears
<shahan> then I need to get certificate
<duanedesign> shahan: are you using any kind of  proxy service?
<shahan> duanedesign: no...
<shahan> duanedesign: Mine is a WIfi internet, and its DHCP
<duanedesign> hmm.
<shahan> duanedesign: I need nothing to configure
<duanedesign> is your system date and time correct?
<duanedesign> shahan: looks like that might be the issue, the screenshot says Jan1 12:28am
<duanedesign> unless you have had this problem for awhile now :)
<shahan> duanedesign: I had date/time problem while I took the snap... I took it for about 15 mins ago :)
<geirha> Sounds like you need a new BIOS battery
<geirha> The battery it uses to keep the clock going when there's not power.
<duanedesign> hello geirha :)
<geirha> Hello :)
<shahan> duanedesign: tnx.... It was the problem of date/time wrongly configured. Actually my Battery(of motherboard) has may be damaged. For this its being changing automatically... :)
<shahan> can I make my folder size more small
<shahan> because, its look too big
<JMeK> Hi, I'm really totally new at Ubuntu. Needless to say I have problems. Problem #1 is my Wacom Bamboo tablet/pen CTL-460. I already made a forum-threa here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1582902, but we make little progress. Anyone?
<JMeK> Am I calling in a desert? Doing something wrong?
<JMeK> hello?
<Red2> hi, i just updated ubuntu 10.04 and when i boot it i get:"GNU GRUB Version 1.98-1ubuntu Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word TAB  lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible  device or file completion."
<Red2> what shoould i do?
<Red2> ?
<Red2> anyone?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<AbhiJit> hi
<Silver_Fox_> Hello AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> good afternoon Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Welcome back AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> Silver_Fox_, was closed xchat accidently! :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<shahan> duanedesign: its evening there in BANGLADESH :)
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> JMeK: hello
<Silver_Fox_> Hello duanedesign .
<duanedesign> JMeK: for help with Wacom Bamboo Driver there is a PPA with the drivers
<duanedesign> JMeK: http://blog.brettalton.com/2010/08/28/install-the-wacom-bamboo-driver-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-using-ppas-tutorialhowto/
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: howdy
<JMeK> Thanks, I'ĺl have a look!
<duanedesign> JMeK: np, hope it works for you.. Glad you stuck around. Sometimes it takes a little while for someone to show up (wake UP) and see your post :)
<duanedesign> JMeK: i will also provide the same info on the forum post. That way if it works others can benefit from the answer
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: i was just reading k.mandala's blog. I like. Neat stuff on using linux on old computers
<Silver_Fox_> I often read that blog duanedesign  :) Some useful and interesting stuff on it
<mR0_> how to install nvidia driver manually?
<duanedesign> hello mR0_
<mR0_> hlo daunedesign
<LeMoiLib> Hello, if Anyone of you uses RKward the interface for R software, can he/she tell me why I don't have an icon for it on my desktop?
<JMeK> Thanks duanedesign. The only trouble is: we tried these three lines of code (the PPA) that seems to work for everyone. But in UbuntuStudio it just doesn't seem to work. I'm just not sure if it's me and my beginners-mistakes, or some kind of bug in UbuntuStudio
<duanedesign> mR0_: does the driver installed automagically not work correctly?
<duanedesign> mR0_: if you download the .run file from NVIDIA site. Make it executable. Reboot. Press ESC to get to grub menu, boot into recovery mode. Choose  'Drop to Shell'  cd /home/<username>/Desktop, or wherever the .run is. Then command sudo ./<filename>.run
<mR0_> yes it did noy detect my nvidia. Then I tried to download from website. But it can't be installed. I have to remove/disable "nouveau" first
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> mR0_: yeah the nouveau will conflict
<mR0_> What I can  do?
<duanedesign> mR0_: you can remove the open source nouveau driver with the command: sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<mR0_> duanedesign: then install the driver?
<duanedesign> mR0_: yes. You can also blacklist the driver
<duanedesign> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf    and add- blacklist nouveau
<duanedesign> mR0_: http://paste.rtg.in.ua/6cd9f43e552fbfa096118ec263d50a91/
<mR0_> WeW, thanks duanedesign. I'll try now... I'll back 4 u later
<duanedesign> this might help^^ Step 7
<duanedesign> will of course be a different name depending on the driver
<geekosopher> Mohan_chml: congrats!
<bobo123> it is possible to see all outgoint network connections from ubuntu? so I for example can see if VLC connect to an album-art-server when I play an mp3 with it?
<Mohan_chml> hey geekosopher. ty :)
<Mohan_chml> bobo123: are you talking about monitoring the network?
<stlsaint> duanedesign: ping
<Mohan_chml> *blinks*
<duanedesign> bobo123: i like iftop
<duanedesign> stlsaint: pong
<duanedesign> and hello mr mohi
<Mohan_chml> ohai duanedesign (:
<stlsaint> duanedesign: clicompanion will soon be featured on webupd8!! ;)
<stlsaint> alright, guess thats not as awesome as i thought it would be :P
<stlsaint> brb
<philinux> ahoy piskie
<philinux> And all ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> heya philinux
<IAmNotThatGuy> and piskie
<duanedesign> stlsaint: sweet
<duanedesign> stlsaint: that is awesome
<hobgoblin> afternoon
<philinux> Pourin down here ;(
<hobgoblin> that's a pair then philinux
<philinux> Yeah grim isn't it. Just had some furniture delivered today. Faffing around trying to decide where it all goes lol
<philinux> Nobody seems to have any problems today in here. Thats good
<Silver_Fox_> Shh, don't say that philinux , you'll jynx it ;)
<hobgoblin> philinux: mostly put it on the floor
 * philinux ponders floor plan
<philinux> hobgoblin: it the hifi thats the problem, large ish tannoy speakers
<skeeby> there any song recognition software for ubuntu?
<hobgoblin> philinux: in my world - you set the music up then do the rest
<stlsaint> duanedesign: heck yea man, webupd8 will give some major exposure to the project
<stlsaint> duanedesign: i talked with site admin on it!! W00T!
<duanedesign> stlsaint: i need to get busy getting the new version ready :)
<duanedesign> stlsaint: thank you
<skeeby> i need to know the name of this song in someones youtube video =(
<Mohan_chml> skeeby: you are watching a video and you want to know about the album?
<philinux> skeeby: ask in the forums, maybe the cafe. Someone will know
<philinux> link?
<skeeby> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4LCUK-Wl60
<skeeby> its not the video im interested in, just the song it plays lol
<stlsaint> duanedesign: meh i figure you have a couple weeks still :D
<stlsaint> l8er folks
<skeeby> its so groovy and mellow
<Mohan_chml> skeeby: you tried googling the lyric?
<skeeby> its instrumental
<skeeby> so no i havent =p
<skeeby> give me some credit guys im not THAT retarded =(
<Mohan_chml> skeeby: as philinux said, try fourums cafe where there is a possibility that you can get the answer
<hobgoblin> skeeby: no idea if there's software that will do it - nor linux software
<skeeby> if i still had my droid phone ic ould be listening to the whole song right now =(
<skeeby> theres gotta be a linux port for something like that i would think
<hobgoblin> skeeby: funnily enough I know what that song is ;)
<skeeby> omg
<skeeby> share your wisdom!
<hobgoblin> not sure if I should to be honest :)
<skeeby> dont play games with my emotions =(
<hobgoblin> how about if I tell you how I know what the song is first ....
<skeeby> ok
<hobgoblin> I looked underneath the youtube flash frame above the comments and there it is - the name of the song ...
<hobgoblin> :D
<skeeby> i dont see it...
<skeeby> are we looking at the same video? lol
<hobgoblin> skeeby: it was your link - hang on for a screeny
<skeeby> im going to facepalm myself arent i
<sabqat9> my wireless/wired card is not working again - using dell inspiron 1521 laptop (has broadcom network card) - used 'lshw -C network' in terminal - got '-network UNCLAIMED'
<sabqat9> problems arose after recent update of ubuntu - network was working properly before
<hobgoblin> skeeby: http://i.imgur.com/YTraX.png /facepalm away
<skeeby> wow mine doesnt show that
<skeeby> wtf
<skeeby> thank you so much though
<hobgoblin> really? oh well I'll not refuse to read anything you type again then lol
<skeeby> this is gonna bug me now
<hobgoblin> welcome - I hate not knowing some music - I hate it a lot ...
<skeeby> the hell am i missing a frame for =(
<hobgoblin> no idea - but at least you have some music tolisten to while you ponder that mystery ;)
<skeeby> hahaha true
<skeeby> and its quite mellow
<hobgoblin> I'd not say that - daevid allen is mellow
<skeeby> haha talk about ironic, i loaded a music video of that song, and its showing that frame underneath the description rofl
<Silver_Fox_> Nothing is as mellow as this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrbni0tVBZ8
<Silver_Fox_> @ hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBIUe1NVHKA
<skeeby> listing it as just "Machine" on the music video though
<hobgoblin> that is ...
<skeeby> rofl silver fox
<skeeby> thanks btw hobgoblin
<skeeby> not sure why i dont get that fram in some videos
<hobgoblin> welcome
<skeeby> frame*
<mR0> my nvidia doesn't seem working. Any advices?
<skeeby> yup
<skeeby> uninstall it completely
<skeeby> reboot
<skeeby> and reinstall the latest nvidia package
<skeeby> u just update to 10.10?
<mR0> skeeby: I already installed from synaptic, but it still not detect my nvidia
<skeeby> what version of ubuntu are u on
<mR0> what about manual install through consol?
<mR0> skeeby: 10.04
<skeeby> does it just load u into command prompt when u boot trying to load with nvidia?
<mR0> how can do that?
<skeeby> well first off
<skeeby> what exactly do u mean when u say it doesnt work? are u getting errors or what?
<mR0> skeeby: my nvidia detected on system>administration>hardware driver. But it not working when Applying desktop effect
<skeeby> can u open the nvidia screen settings from system>administration
<skeeby> im sorry nvidia x server settings
<mR0> Then I got this "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<skeeby> what happens when u run that in a terminal as root
<mR0> I got this "ALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<mR0>                   At least one Device section is required.
<mR0> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<mR0> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<mR0> "
<skeeby> ok open up your xorg.conf as root
<mR0> It show me a blank page
<seidos> skeeby, just a thought, you might want to have him check to make sure the "nvidia" driver module is loaded in lsmod and/or lshw.
<skeeby> if its blank u didnt open the right file/directory
<mR0> yes "/etc/x11/"
<skeeby> X11
<skeeby> caps sensitive
<mR0> oke
<mR0> I did it, Wht should I do now?
<skeeby> look in Section "Device"
<mR0> and?
<skeeby> whats it say for "Driver"
<mR0> nvidia
<seidos> mR0, is your system a notebook?
<mR0> yes
<skeeby> was that the first time u ran the nvidia-xconfig as root?
<seidos> hmmm, had someone come in earlier.  nvidia wasn't working for them.  they an asus uv50 notebook i think it was.  i think the nvidia chip was a gm180, if i recall correctly.
<skeeby> and seidos i dont think lsmod shows what we're lookin for, it didnt return anything relavant on my system
<seidos> skeeby, lsmod | grep nvidia should show something.  if the nvidia module is loaded it'll be listed in lsmod
<mR0> this my nvidia "G 103m 512mb with CUDA"
<skeeby> wait nvm i passed that nvidia part right up
<skeeby> well his nvidia module is definitely not loaded atm thats already established
<skeeby> since he cant open the nvidia x server config
<skeeby> err settings  app in system>administration
<seidos> skeeby, it may be loaded and not working?  lshw should say for sure though.
<skeeby> kk
<skeeby> so maybe a "lshw | grep nvidia" ?
<seidos> maybe lshw -C nvidia
<seidos> grep doesn't work so good with lshw :(
<mR0> ??
<seidos> mR0, you can try sudo lshw -C nvidia
<mR0> oke
<skeeby> it didnt return anything for me here
<seidos> me neither
<skeeby> grep however did work lol
<seidos> skeeby, i don't like using grep with lshw because it doesn't include enough info :/
<mR0> I did't see anything :(
<skeeby> it should atleast show the driver configuration
<mR0> skeeby, nothing happen here :(
<seidos> mR0, just run sudo lshw and look for your video adapter.
<seidos> mR0, under "configuration" it should say driver=<something>
<seidos> well, driver=nvidia is what it should say...but i didn't want to spoil the surprise
<mR0> Im searching
<seidos> skeeby, so what to try if the module is loaded?  i don't have an nvidia chip.  try another version of the binary driver?
<Mohan_chml> skeeby: you are doing good =] and hey seidos
<seidos> hey Mohan_chml
<skeeby> hey hey
<skeeby> mornin
<Mohan_chml> Evening
<Mohan_chml> :P
<mR0> I got something like this "*-display
<mR0>                 description: VGA compatible controller
<mR0>                 product: G98M [GeForce G 103M]
<mR0>                 vendor: nVidia Corporation
<mR0>                 physical id: 0
<skeeby> ah >_<
<mR0>                 bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<mR0>                 version: a1
<mR0>                 width: 64 bits
<mR0>                 clock: 33MHz
<mR0>                 capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list rom
<mR0>                 configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<Mohan_chml> mR0: STOP
<mR0>                 resources: irq:16 memory:92000000-92ffffff memory:80000000-8ffff"
<Mohan_chml> !paste | mR0
<ubot2> mR0: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hobgoblin> oh dear - please don't do that mR0
<Mohan_chml> O_o
<Mohan_chml> mR0: got it???
<mR0> oke2, Im newbie here Im sorry
<hobgoblin> :)
<skeeby> oh ty mohan, im new here as well =)
<Mohan_chml> no worries. But never repeat this if you goto any official channels
<Mohan_chml> [=
<mR0> thnks Mohan_chml
<Silver_Fox_> =]
<seidos> mR0, well, an nvidia driver is loaded.  maybe you can try loading a different version.
<mR0> seidos: how?
<seidos> not sure what the best way to do that is.  i don't think envy works on 10.10.
<skeeby> before u do, if thats the first time u ran the nvidia-xconfig as root, i would reboot first
<mR0> then?
<skeeby> then come back and share the results
<skeeby> if that didnt do it, we'll continue from where we left off
<mR0> I'll reboot now...
<skeeby> kk
<skeeby> !screenshots
<ubot2> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<skeeby> imgur is really nice too
<skeeby> welcome back
<mR0> You're all great!!! it working now :D thanks all
<mR0> I'll remember this lessons :D
<skeeby> excellent
<skeeby> if you decide to upgrade to 10.10
<skeeby> make sure u remove the nvidia drivers completely before hand
<skeeby> cause it can cause problems, i know they did for me
<skeeby> and just reinstall the nvidia-current once ubuntu is updated
<skeeby> just a nice bit of info to know before hand =p
<seidos> hmmm, interesting.  he just needed to run sudo nvidia-xconfig it looks like.
<skeeby> yup
<skeeby> sometimes its the simple things we overlook
<seidos> that is listed in this howto:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<mR0> skeeby: I see.... seidos & skeeby you're great!!!
<seidos> mR0, i didn't really do anything it looks like :)
<seidos> i meant to say it *isn't* listed in that howto
<mR0> seidos :P
<seidos> i guess i should add it
<seidos> assuming i can
<skeeby> its in there
<skeeby> isnt it?
<seidos> not stand alone.  did you have him do the other steps listed under "known issues"?
<skeeby> no, i figured he just needed to finish installing it
<seidos> the sudo apt-get install nvidia-current...blah blah blah
<seidos> sudo nvidia-xconfig is only recommended for use under "NVIDIA driver activated but not currently in use in ubuntu 10.04"
<elendrum_office> does anyone here use eclipse CDT for C or C++?
<mR0> Im done
<seidos> i guess i should say something like run sudo nvidia-xconfig after enabling driver, or something.
<seidos> elendrum_office, someone might, but they might be idling
<seidos> i'm not really sure who our c/c++ programmers are
<skeeby> not i sir
<seidos> not i either
<seidos> i can write "hello world".  :/
<elendrum_office> Cool cool, I had eclipse CDT working until I installed the Python plugin. And I just want to edit the enviromental setting so the include and lib paths are set for the eclipse IDE
<elendrum_office> :-)
<elendrum_office> Sadly I am still learning
<mR0> Well, see u later guys. I've to go now. Btw, thanks for all
<mR0> bye... :)
<elendrum_office> I am armed with a clue... but thats about it
<seidos> i haven't heard of anybody that uses eclipse.  i use geany, which doesn't help you at all.
<seidos> elendrum_office, you might want to try asking in #c
<seidos> is there a #eclipse?
<elendrum_office> I wonder if I can set a bash setting
<elendrum_office> I am in the eclipse chan tight now and they dont see many CDT people
<elendrum_office> right*
<elendrum_office> In the long run this may be telling me something, like you another IDE or just stick to gedit and your own ,make files :-)
<elendrum_office> But, I will learn to write middle ware servers and mix language projects... I will... I just hope to survive the process
<seidos> i don't even know what CDT is
<elendrum_office> CDT is 'C Development Tools'
<bobo123> Mohan_chml: (sorry I hade to run away from th ecomputer for a while here) yes, like see all connections as they happen (until I press ctrl-c).
<skeeby> im not gonan be any help on that subject elendrum, im just now trying to get back into development
<bobo123> fore example if I get a webpage in firefox, then the webserver contacted should be added to the list
<seidos> elendrum_office, so you're trying to write middle ware servers?  sounds highly challenging.
<bobo123> duanedesign: yeah I will try install iftop
<Mohan_chml> bobo123: FYI, look at the links at the bottom of the following link. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mohi/NetworkMonitoringProject
<elendrum_office> Seidos: Might be, I have written a few smaller servers before, my last one used named pipes. I feel like I am ready for more and will do a standard TCP socket on my next one
<elendrum_office> I want to write a few inteligent agents in python to connect to my middleware server and have the server push content into a mysql DB
<seidos> elendrum_office, sounds way too sophisticated for me.  are you already a part of a team?
<bobo123> Mohan_chml: I look at that too. iftop seems to show what I want though. (I should probably turn off irc while looking though, it must be its fault I contact all those strange one its list)
<elendrum_office> Well, sorta, I also do this sort of thing for Genisis Network Solutions. I am just trying to use a better tool for the job.
<duanedesign> elendrum_office: i have never used eclipse for C. The only IDE for C I have used is Code::Blocks
<elendrum_office> Ok thanks, well I my mainly just use a text editor like Joe or gedit and just hard code my own make files
<elendrum_office> ls -l
<elendrum_office> opps sorry
<bodhi_zazen> Anyone here want to look at a document I threw up on Tor ?
<AbhiJit> bodhi_zazen, me
<bodhi_zazen> OK AbhiJit : http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/tor/
<bodhi_zazen> Any feedback or advice you might have would be appreciated
<AbhiJit> bodhi_zazen, thank you!
<AbhiJit> hmm
<bodhi_zazen> no, thank you =)
<bodhi_zazen> I see a ton of questions on Tor recently, so trying to provide some documentation
<AbhiJit> yah
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo nothingspecial
<AbhiJit> bodhi_zazen, i used tor long ago. but gave up on because its hard to configure and it was eating all my speed. so just one question: is there any very simple way like there is a shutdown button on our lapotp - to shutdown laptop - like that is there any 'simple' way or keyboard shorcut which will enable/disable tor? because when i want to use tor i dont care speed. but after that i want speed for normal usage.
<bodhi_zazen> Torbutton
<AbhiJit> bodhi_zazen, but thats only for firefox?
<bodhi_zazen> It is a firefox extension
<bodhi_zazen> yes
<AbhiJit> any system wide?
<bodhi_zazen> If you using chromium, install proxy switchy
<AbhiJit> ok
<bodhi_zazen> For system wide, see http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/tor/#System
<bodhi_zazen> Proxy switchy is very fast and easy to configure
<AbhiJit> bodhi_zazen, is it like that tor is only available for browsers to use? i mean if i have torbutton enabled on firefox then only my firefox will be use tor and if i have simulteneous torrent download running that torrent will not use tor?
<bodhi_zazen> If you set a system proxy, you then can configure your browser to use it, or not
<AbhiJit> ok
<AbhiJit> i wll look into it
<bodhi_zazen> Tor is faster then it was in the past, and IMO it helps to have some adblock , so as to not dl undesired stuff on a slow network (Tor)
<AbhiJit> yah
<bodhi_zazen> As far as torrents, it would depend on your client, but you would probably need to configure it to use the system proxy
<bodhi_zazen> A system proxy is just an environmental variable
<bodhi_zazen> so you still need to configure your clients
<bodhi_zazen> so you tell your clinet to use $http_proxy
<bodhi_zazen> Rather then http://127.0.0.1:8080
<bodhi_zazen> or what have you
<AbhiJit> ok
<philinux> hobgoblin: OT but hifi back up and cookin
<eastern_gardens> Can you tell me how I can remap or customize a keyboard layout in Ubuntu. I like to change the place of some keys in the Farsi (Persian) layout
<duanedesign> hello eastern_gardens
<eastern_gardens> Hello duanedesign
<duanedesign> eastern_gardens: you can run the command:  xev to get the key codes for the different keys. then...
<eastern_gardens> I just did that in the terminal - it gives information I don't understand such as MotionNotify event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0xb800001,
<eastern_gardens>     root 0x111, subw 0xb800002, time 11922407, (64,10), root:(1094,543),
<eastern_gardens>     state 0x10, is_hint 0, same_screen YES
<duanedesign> xmodmap -e "keycode xx = less greater"
<duanedesign> would be the example if you were remapping the < > keys
<duanedesign> eastern_gardens: motion notify is the mouse moving
<duanedesign> eastern_gardens: you have to keep the mouse still and hit the keys you want
<duanedesign> eastern_gardens: should look like this http://pastebin.ca/1951203
<eastern_gardens> This is too advanced for me. What does that show? how does it help in assigning different characters to a particular key?
<duanedesign> eastern_gardens: you might try 'xkeycaps'
<duanedesign> you can install it with the command:  sudo apt-get install xkeycaps
<eastern_gardens> I am installing it
<duanedesign> eastern_gardens: it is a gui for the xmodmap command
<eastern_gardens> So should I see in some where in the application menus?
<duanedesign> eastern_gardens: if you do not see it in the applications menu you can run it with the command xkeycaps
<duanedesign> eastern_gardens: i have never used it so you might look for a tutorial or guide
<duanedesign> eastern_gardens: just select ok for the keyboard type at the beginning.
<aveilleux> Alternate install?
<eastern_gardens> I ran it in the terminal - two windows opened with keyboard layouts - where can I find a manual?
<duanedesign> eastern_gardens: the firsst window seemed to select my keyboard layout ok
<duanedesign> eastern_gardens: so i just typed ok. Once you get to the keyboard you right-click on a key to get a menu. That is as much as I know about that program :)
<duanedesign> aveilleux: xkeycaps
<aveilleux> Ahh. Strange program that
<duanedesign> Exchange Keys After selecting this menu item, you are asked to click on another key. That key and the key on which you brought up the menu will be exchanged. This changes the keyboard mapping immediately.
<eastern_gardens> ok. thank you - I'll search else where to see if I can find a guide.
<duanedesign> eastern_gardens: http://www.jwz.org/xkeycaps/man.html
<duanedesign> that is what i found^^ had to scroll down a bit to get to the good stuff :)
<eastern_gardens> I looked in the list of keyboards - I didn't see a Farsi one, but I was looking very fast may have missed it.
<eastern_gardens> I can see the manual on the web page - thank you - I will read and if there are more questions - I'll come back another day
<duanedesign> please do
<eastern_gardens> Thank you - all - bye for now
<duanedesign> eastern_gardens: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/46800
<duanedesign> eastern_gardens: dont know if that helps
<eastern_gardens> I am opening it now
<eastern_gardens> No that link in launchpad is for starting the bilingual system - I have done that but it gives another link for questions and maybe helping other people with the same problem - thank you
<b234> afternoon all, I'm looking for help using an intel graphics chip in Ubuntu 10.04. It's installed and running but seems very slow and VMWare tells me 3d graphics will be disabled
<stlsaint> b234: are you using your recommended video driver?
<stlsaint> b234: System>Hardware
<b234> I'm using whatever the default install is - there are no additional drivers recommended
<b234> well, there are but they're for an unused modem
<mininessie> i need some i tried running a distro in a virutal box and its running slow how do i make it run faster
<stlsaint> b234: what distro are you using?
<b234> 10.04
<stlsaint> b234: are you using xorg.conf?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-30
<b234> if I have to do anything other than install to use it then I'm not.
<stlsaint> please look in your /etc/X11 directory and see if its there
<b234> I don't see a xorg.conf file in the etc/x11 directory
<stlsaint> b234: sorry about delay
<b234> no worries
<b234> I appreciate the help and have been trying to google my way thru for a couple days now. A couple minutes here or there is nothing
<stlsaint> b234: what are your system specs?
<b234> it's a toshiba laptop running the intel 945 gm embedded graphics
<b234> 2 gb ram, dual core, 200 gb hard drive
<stlsaint> same as mine, minus the intel graphics, nvidia all the way :D
<b234> grins - I wish it were so
<b234> everything works just fine on my older and smaller laptop - with nvidia
<stlsaint> b234: seems the intel grapchis set is running slow for alot of folks
<b234> aye, there seems to be a lot of trouble and the explanations on how to fix it very sparse for a linux beginner
<stlsaint> b234: yea i havent found any solid fixes yet
<stlsaint> i think a bug was filed on it
<stlsaint> as of right now im not sure what to tell ya man, hopefully maverick will be better for ya
<b234> well thanks for the time looking....many of the fixes I've seen reference the xorg.conf file - is there a good beginners guide for activating and using it?
<stlsaint> b234: you are wanting to use xorg.conf?
<b234> I think so
<stlsaint> alright, we will try, just remember that if you boot and cannot get to your desktop, than just use the livecd to remove the xorg.conf to get you back to your current state!! kk?
<b234> ok, not a worry at all - it's a fresh install and easily replaced
<stlsaint> oh, well you wont need to reinstall, just remove xorg ;)
<b234> very easy
<stlsaint> alright, first run lspci | grep VGA
<stlsaint> in terminal
<stlsaint> open another terminal
<stlsaint> go to your /etc/X11 directory
<stlsaint> cd /etc/X11
<stlsaint> run command in terminal: sudo Xorg -configure
<b234> hang on
<b234> getting to the x11 directory
<b234> how do I open a terminal at root instead of user
<b234> or get to root
<stlsaint> b234: just open the terminal and run: sudo -i
<stlsaint> if you are running a root terminal (be careful) but you wont need the sudo on any of the commands
<b234> ok, did sudo -i, still says no such file or directory when I cd /etc/x11
<stlsaint> b234: linux in all forms is case sensitive
<stlsaint> b234: instead of x11 it must be X11
<b234> arg, of course, sorry - I'm there
<stlsaint> hehe np
<stlsaint> now run the command Xorg -configure
<b234> fatal server error: server is already active for display 0
<b234> if this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again
<stlsaint> hehe, crap sorry i forgot, you must not have x running
<b234> ok
<stlsaint> b234: you must use login console to run command, you may have to boot to the recovery mode, drop to cli then run command
<stlsaint> b234: do you have another system you can use to connect to this channel on while running xorg config on this system?
<b234> ok, how do I boot to recovery mode?
<b234> I am on a different system
<stlsaint> b234: oh ok
<stlsaint> b234: on the slow system are you dual booting? meaning do you get to your grub at bootup or does it go straight to ubuntu login screen
<b234> straight to ubuntu
<b234> I am trying to only run windows in windows
<b234> grins
<stlsaint> b234: ok, than at bootup you are going to have to hit the shift button during bootup so that you can get to grub screen
<b234> ok
<stlsaint> b234: at grub screen you will see the option to boot into recovery mode
<b234> ok, I have a menu in recovery mode
<stlsaint> cool, you see a option to get to command line
<b234> root shell prompt?
<stlsaint> sure
<stlsaint> are you able to get to your Desktop or Documents or any other data from there?
<b234> not hat I can see, just a blinking cursr and ls gives me nothing
<stlsaint> what does pwd give you?
<stlsaint> command pwd
<b234> slash rot
<b234> root
<stlsaint> what is your user name on the system?
<b234> pg
<stlsaint> run this command:
<stlsaint> cd /pg/home/etc/X11
<stlsaint> it work?
<b234> there seems to be no X11 directory
<stlsaint> b234: can you get to: cd /pg/home
<b234> ok, it's /home/pg
<stlsaint> cd etc
<b234> and there's no etc
<stlsaint> sorry, cd /etc
<aveilleux> stlsaint: Don't you mean /etc?
<aveilleux> stlsaint: There you go :P
<stlsaint> aveilleux: HUSH!!
 * aveilleux cowers from stlsaint
<b234> laughs
<stlsaint> lol
<stlsaint> aveilleux: sup
<b234> ok, try again...there is no /home/pg/etc
<b234> there is a /etc
<aveilleux> stlsaint: Not much, finally making my system Linux-only
<stlsaint> aveilleux: bout time :P
<b234> and there is a /etc/X11
<aveilleux> he
<aveilleux> heh
<stlsaint> b234: alright, do: cd /etc/X11
<b234> ok
<stlsaint> now run Xorg -configure
<b234> cool
<stlsaint> did it run?
<b234> it did
<stlsaint> does running: ls      show a xorg.conf file now?
<b234> and says my xorg config file is /root/xorg.config.new
<stlsaint> hrm, run these commands
<stlsaint> b234: does it say config or conf?
<b234> conf
<stlsaint> alright we are going to try a different move here:
<stlsaint> run commands:
<stlsaint> (are you in the /etc/X11 directory still)
<b234> yes
<stlsaint> cp xorg.conf.new /pg/home/xorg.conf
<stlsaint> ^^run command
<stlsaint> crap i meant to put on desktop but oh wells :D
<stlsaint> alright now run:
<stlsaint> cp xorg.conf.new xorg.conf
<b234> ok
<stlsaint> alright now just because im anal run:
<stlsaint> mv /pg/home/xorg.conf /pg/home/Desktop/xorg.conf
<b234> chuckles
<stlsaint> lol
<aveilleux> b234: put /me in front of action commands. ie. /me chuckles
 * b234 thanks you
<aveilleux> :3
 * stlsaint sticks nose up at aveilleux...i could have said it! :P
<aveilleux> But you didn't!
<aveilleux> :P
<stlsaint> b234: you run last command
<stlsaint> hehe, i know
<stlsaint> b234: poke
<stlsaint> b234: reboot and see if it made a difference ;)
<b234> hang on a sec
<b234> ok, rebooting
<b234> it does look different
<b234> still no 3d in vmware
<stlsaint> different as in better looking?
<stlsaint> well you have to enable it
<b234> ahso
<b234> and yes, it seems sharper
<stlsaint> if you want you can always change the name of xorg.confg to xorg.config.old to see your old setup then come back to new setup to see difference better ;)
<stlsaint> go to System>Preferences>Appearance and go to the visual effects tab and change to last button
<bodhi> http://bodhizazen.net/video/
<bodhi> my first html5 page !!
<aveilleux> Purdy
<b234> stlsaint: it's on extra visual effects
<aveilleux> What format is the video? h.265?
<bodhi> ogg
<codehead> hi all
<aveilleux> Huh, then that's weird
<stlsaint> yea it is
<b234> stlsaint: so which .conf file do I edit?
<aveilleux> Opera should support vorbis in HTML5
<aveilleux> They say it does anyway :V
<bodhi> video is Theora
<stlsaint> bodhi: doesnt work for me
<aveilleux> that one
<aveilleux> theora
<aveilleux> "ogg" in general
<bodhi> stlsaint, what browser ?
<stlsaint> b234: that setup should be very good for you. You should be able to use wobbly windows better and get better effects
<stlsaint> bodhi: chrome
<stlsaint> b234: as for vmware im sorry i dont use it. on lappy i use box and on servers openvz and lxc! no vmware ;)
<bodhi> stlsaint, did you ever get tor running ?
<codehead> i finally got Ubuntu installed on my HP desktop, but I think some packages may be corrupted
<aveilleux> codehead: What makes you think that?
<codehead> so i'm trying to reinstall it
<stlsaint> bodhi: nope :(
<bodhi> LOL
<stlsaint> codehead: reinstall?? just fix packages (if possible)
<stlsaint> brb folks
<codehead> well, i tried to get MySQL running, but it gives me a bad package message
<codehead> and i'm in an infinite loop
<codehead> with ubuntu
<aveilleux> codehead: Did you clean the Apt cache?
<aveilleux> codehead: sudo aptitude clean
<b234> stlsaint: thanks for all your help - I picked vmware ecause it's supposed to give the vm direct hardware access, unlike box, so even if linux doesn't properly recognise hardware it should pass thru for windows to use - recommend anything to try?
<aveilleux> b234: VBox provides direct hardware interface
<aveilleux> b234: I assume you're referring to USB devices et al
<bodhi> stlsaint, they say you need ffmpeg installed for chromium
<bodhi> Not sure as I have it installed and it does not work
<codehead> i'll try that now
<b234> aveileux: vbox didn't work with my printer,which oesn't have linux drivers
<aveilleux> b234: Did you mount it by device name?
<aveilleux> b234: ie. in the VBox panel, you mount a USB device and you pick it by device name (/dev/usbX)
<b234> aveilleux: the linux device name? linux doesn't recognise it properly and so didn't pass thru properly
<aveilleux> b234: No, no. The device still physically exists in Linux.
<aveilleux> b234: Just because you can't use it in Linux doesn't mean it's not there.
<aveilleux> b234: Basically everything in the /dev directory is physical hardware. You can access the entire physical machine from in there, regardless of whether Ubuntu has drivers for it or not.
<b234> aveilleux: hmm, probably not by the sound of it? you mean pass thru the usb port rather than what's attached to the port?
<aveilleux> b234: You can't pass through a port like that. You can pass through a block-level device, though.
<aveilleux> b234: That's how it's always worked for me... I had a DJ controller that didn't work in Linux, so I made an XP virtual machine in VBox and passed the device through as an attached device and it worked like a charm
<b234> aveilleux: I'm not sure now. The problem I had was that linux slapped a generic printer on my printer and passed it thru as the generic printer. I've got a wide format printer.
<codehead> aveilleux: apt is clean...can i do a LAMP reinstall?
<aveilleux> codehead: Uh, I guess. You can just sudo aptitude install php5 mysql and it'll install Apache as well
<bodhi> stlsaint, although chrome/chromium is making progress, it still kind of sucks
<codehead> aveilleux: mysql server 5.1 is installed...now i need access to the database
<codehead> what is the default login/pwd?
<seidos> codehead, i don't think there is one.  the installer should have asked you to enter a username/pwd for mysql.
<codehead> it did on my first install, but it doesn't like the username/pwd now
<b234> I'm out, thanks very much stlsaint, I really appreciate the time.
<seidos> codehead, i don't know.  not sure what happened, but i couldn't even venture a guess as to how the password would have changed without your consent/knowledge
<aveilleux> codehead: Try making a database. It'll ask you for one then. mysqladmin -u root create databasename
<codehead> access denied for user root@localhost (using password: NO)
<aveilleux> Err
<aveilleux> mysqladmin -u root -p create databasename
<aveilleux> codehead: If that fails, try mysqladmin -u root password <PASSWORD>
<codehead> lol....it did something, but it didn't ask me for a pwd!
<aveilleux> codehead: That should, in theory, recreate the "root" account
<aveilleux> codehead: That means sql isn't password-protected... I would do that if I were you
<codehead> still can't connect
<codehead> tried no pwd and pwd that i originally assigned at initial installation
<aveilleux> codehead: Try sudo aptitude purge mysql... that should take out the configuration in /etc and clean everything out
<aveilleux> codehead: Followed by sudo aptitude install mysql of course
<codehead> no joy
<aveilleux> Weird...
<aveilleux> I installed mysql like, two weeks ago and it worked fine for me
<aveilleux> and it hasn't updated since then
<codehead> yeah....i have a monkey on my back all the time (if i didn't have bad luck, i wouldn't have any luck at all!).  ;-)
<codehead> speaking of which....my cable just went belly up!  ;-(
<codehead> i'm done with this monkey for tonight...gotta see if i get my cable back up!  ;-) thx!
<aveilleux> See you
<dwileman> I can't get on the internet without Java here at college. Do I need to be online to install Java for Ubuntu?
<vic20gmr> where might i find a webpage telling me if it is legal for me to use gstreamer or not?
<vic20gmr> something reliable
<aveilleux> vic20gmr: What country are you in?
<vic20gmr> usa
<CassandraKos> you need to check your own country's legislation
<aveilleux> It's legal in the US
<vic20gmr> can u point me to a source?
<vic20gmr> not source code
<CassandraKos> it is legal here in australia
<aveilleux> Uh
<aveilleux> I live in the US?
<CassandraKos> which country's laws do you need to look up?
<vic20gmr> thank you both
<CassandraKos> I have a few web addresses for legal databases (my hubby is a lawyer) but not all have their law so available
<aveilleux> vic20gmr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5557451&postcount=7
<CassandraKos> goo link - says it all
<CassandraKos> good
<seidos> if it was illegal, what happens?  the police come to your door?  O_o
<CassandraKos> maybe - depends where you live
<CassandraKos> gstreamer would not be illegal, just SOME plug-ins to access file with restricted codecs, surely?
<CassandraKos> if illegal is the right word - I think restricted is more accurate
<vic20gmr> im going to look at that link now, i found this one btw
<aveilleux> In the US, generally not. If it's a patent violation, then it falls on the coder/distrubutor.
<vic20gmr> sometimes i forget being lazy is more work :\
<vic20gmr> v
<vic20gmr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=799237
<CassandraKos> btw, seidos - thanks for your help the other day - I have resolved my filesystem error without losing the whole 2Tb - I just lost all the Stargate SG-1 files, as the inode to their directory was irreparably damaged when I restarted the computer
<CassandraKos> I sing the praises of e2fsck, which did what fsck could not and rescued my corrputed filesystem from toatl meltdown
<seidos> CassandraKos, i thought e2fsck was like a sub program or something of fsck
<seidos> eh, i know nothing.  glad you got it working.
<CassandraKos> no, it is another fs checker - worked better on my ext3 drives
<CassandraKos> seidos: - you all tried to help and that was so encouraging
<seidos> oh, interesting
<CassandraKos> the journal was actually waht had been corrupted by a number of disorderly shutdowns
<seidos> CassandraKos, it was a fascinating problem.  wish i could've helped more.  your problem shed some light on ext3, i thought it was bulletproof before you came on
<CassandraKos> and since fsck is never invoked automatically when you boot on ext3 partitions, I blithely went on modifying files and directories instead of fixing what I didn't know was broken
<CassandraKos> I hoped it would be
<CassandraKos> I read up on fileystems before converting my drives to ext3, but I missed the detail about the fragmentation possibilities
<seidos> yeah, the fragmentation issue was a strange one.  i really thought fragmentation wasn't an issue.
<CassandraKos> I am going to write a script (wish me luck) to run e2fsck on all my drives at reboot
<seidos> but, it was interesting to read that google upgraded to ext4 on their servers.  i mean, if it's good enough for them it must be pretty great
<CassandraKos> I still haven't defragmented - but my files are not very fragmented
<seidos> good luck.  share the code when you're done?  i'd like to read it.
<seidos> defragment?  how?
<CassandraKos> in the e2fsprogs collection is a clever routine to do it, but I fanct Shake
<seidos> fanct Shake?  *error - please don't think i'm intelligent*
<CassandraKos> http://vleu.net/shake/
<CassandraKos> looks pretty clever, all I have to do is find the package - some of the links on the page are stale
<vic20gmr> thx all ttyl
<CassandraKos> btw, seidos - when I vanished abruptly the other night, it was when I said "paste" to ubunutu pastebin - my system went phut for over an hour before it would cme back to me! I wondereed how it would have been if I pasted my 13573 line loong log in chat ...
<seidos> CassandraKos, shake.  cool link. thanks.
<seidos> CassandraKos, yeah, i guess i should've done the !paste to remind you not to paste it in the chatroom?
<seidos> actually, pasting the log was silly.  i wouldn't have been able to figure out the problem, anyway.
<CassandraKos> I did, but it made me plough through the thing and when I saw how many error were being hidden by the graphical login ...
<CassandraKos> how do I tell it to show those messages in real time?
<CassandraKos> that will be a modification to the startup script, I'll bet
<CassandraKos> back to "From Powerup to BASH Prompt" to mine more data
<seidos> CassandraKos, real time messages?  i don't know.  dmesg comes to mind for some reason.
<aveilleux> I don't think there's a tool to view the log files in realtime
<seidos> i don't know how the log files are populated
<seidos> i could venture a guess that chron has something to do with it
<aveilleux> seidos: The logs are written to as needed. dmesg accesses the kernel log.
<skeeby> chron is for scheduled command execution
<seidos> then my guess is wrong
<aveilleux> cron*
<skeeby> yeah i cant spell lol
<seidos> i spelled it wrong too...not sure why i thought it was spelled with an h
<seidos> maybe that meme infected your brain skeeby :3
<aveilleux>  "chron-" is the prefix meaning time.
<aveilleux> ex. "chronometer"
<skeeby> bwahaha
<skeeby> dont know what your talking about
<aveilleux> ...
<seidos> yeah, makes sense.  chron...scheduled tasks...
<aveilleux> what?
<skeeby> lol
<seidos> it's obtuse on purpose!  what does 'cron' mean?
<seidos> huh, couldn't really find any info on the log file writing process
<aveilleux> I assume it's just fopen() fprintf() fclose() in the kernel (since it's mostly in C)
<CassandraKos> if documentation were written before programmes we would have better programmes
<aveilleux> nah
<aveilleux> then the programs would have to conform to the documentation, restricting the creative process
<CassandraKos> I write the maual, then the programme, but I already said I was unusual
<CassandraKos> I start out with the manual as a framework for what I want the programme to do
<CassandraKos> then (sometimes) get the programme doing what I wanted it to do
<CassandraKos> I have  a great collection of manuals for programmes I may write ...
<CassandraKos> I find it help the creative process to know where I am going and why
<skeeby> grr
<CassandraKos> there there - don't growl, we're your friends
<aveilleux> I do that in the form of flowcharts and whiteboards
<skeeby> something on the launchpad site is causing problems with my mouse switching between screens
<CassandraKos> some clever bit of javascript?
<skeeby> most likely
<CassandraKos> I never could get the hang of flowcharts, my mind doesn't go from algorithm to chart easily
<skeeby> thats the second time i had to hard reboot
<aveilleux> You don't have much formal programming education, do you?
<CassandraKos> I leave java off by default unless a site I want to use insists on it
<aveilleux> Java, or JavaScript? They're very different things.
<CassandraKos> no, I only completed my BCompSc in 1979 and have oly taken a few hundred courses since, so I would have to agree with that
<aveilleux> No need to be crabby about it.
<aveilleux> I asked because I've had flowcharts forced on my since day one
<aveilleux> s/my/me
<CassandraKos> I leave off java AND javascript until I detemine whether I really want it on a site
<CassandraKos> they tried to make me write from flowcharts  in 1979 and I told them if they wanted one, look at my prgramme flow and write their own
<aveilleux> That defeats the purpose of a flowchart
<CassandraKos> but I do diagrams about the structure, it's just that the charts do not help me think, my mind works another way
<skeeby> i know what u mean
<CassandraKos> I attended the classes and passed the exams, but I can't say I have had formal training, as I have always programmed in my own way, rahter than by rote as they tried to teach
<seidos> i can pretty much only write pseudocode :/
<aveilleux> Here's an interesting thought. Since you don't follow the standard programming conventions, does that make you a "bad programmer" from a formalist's perspective?
<CassandraKos> When I am writing a programme, I start with the user interface, which in "formal" terms is the last thing most people produce
<aveilleux> I'm talking about the organizational structure, not actual programming skill.
<CassandraKos> I am a dreadful programmer from the formalist view
<CassandraKos> and too expensive
<seidos> that's kind of interesting, in my visual basic class the interface was the first thing we put together O_o
<aveilleux> That's because VB is a terrible language
<aveilleux> It was my first programming language, and I wish it wasn't
<CassandraKos> I take two hundred hours to write a programme someone could produce in ten, but mine is shorter, sweeter and better, IMHO
<aveilleux> Hm, I would think that shorter code would take less time to write.
<duanedesign> aveilleux: nnow i am learning C i wish it had been my first
<CassandraKos> I started with CoBOL and FROTran
<CassandraKos> FORTran
<seidos> someone in an ubuntu chatroom that thinks vb isn't a good language?  what a surprise.
 * seidos laughs
<CassandraKos> then moved to PASCAL, which is about where I stopped - I am now learning C
<aveilleux> Quiet
<seidos> i started with delusions of grandeur
<aveilleux> I wrote an IRC client in VB
<duanedesign> :)
<aveilleux> It was terrible
<aveilleux> But it worked
<seidos> i haven't written anything worth mentioning
<aveilleux> Then I switched to C and was like... "THIS IS SO MUCH BETTER"
<CassandraKos> if it works, it is a good (enough) programme
<aveilleux> Actual dynamic memory control? Yes please
<seidos> CassandraKos, +1
<CassandraKos> I am waiting for my favourite educator to run the next C course, as I dropped out last run
<aveilleux> If it works, it's good enough?
<aveilleux> I'm gonna have to disagree with that
<CassandraKos> ask The Other Lot
<aveilleux> Just because your implementaion works doesn't mean it's a good one
<CassandraKos> sorry, pet, my sarcasm is not always as obvious as it might be
 * seidos facepalms
<aveilleux> Oooh, right, that thing that doesn't carry over the Internet
<aveilleux> Vocal inflections, that is
<CassandraKos> but seriously, if it does the job, there is a school of (possibly valid) thought that says that the goal is thus reached
<seidos> what's the school called?  zen?
<seidos> hehe
<aveilleux> ....Blizzard is dumb. (unrelated) The program file for StarCraft is "Starcraft" and the executable is "StarCraft.exe"
<duanedesign> lol, i was going to agree too seidos. I can excited about clever code, but if it works well there you go
<CassandraKos> I am a perfectionist but I recognise that not every iota must be in place all the time
<aveilleux> And Linux, being case-sensitive, hates me now
<CassandraKos> I'm sure it doen't hate you
<seidos> duanedesign, i would probably run around like a jubilant zealot if i could write something that worked...
<CassandraKos> it probably is just like one of your children, it thinks you are silly
<skeeby> i dunno, id say theres a good chance it might
<seidos> well, perhaps worked and useful should be the criteria
<aveilleux> Start with something you need, seidos
<seidos> aveilleux, that's challenging.  i don't really need anything
<aveilleux> I wrote a bracket/brace/parenthesis matching program simply because my BASH script kept erroring out with 'missing ]' errors
<CassandraKos> I can tell you, perfectionism is not how to run a life - near enough is usually good enough and perfect takes too long
<aveilleux> That's why you write an implementation then leave it alone for a while and come back to it
<CassandraKos> I have a lot of little routines like that
<aveilleux> You'll always see things like "what the hell was I thinking"
<CassandraKos> you are so right
<seidos> that's how i feel about my life :)
<CassandraKos> sometimes I read the code yers later and am impressed that i thought so well back then, but usually it is, oh, I could do this so much better
<skeeby> welcome
<mR0> Hi skeeyby
<CassandraKos> all that training teached you is how much you have yet to learn
<CassandraKos> teaches - sorry about the flubbed letters - I'm gonna get some lunch
<aveilleux> And there, I just wrote a quick BASH script so I could mount an ISO of my choice without needing to type out the whole command every time
<aveilleux> and it can unmount as well
<CassandraKos> good one
<aveilleux> just mount-iso <iso file> or mount-iso u
 * aveilleux shrugs
<aveilleux> Things like that are how I learned BASH in the first place.
<CassandraKos> the beauty of a cli, learn as you go, see the error immediately, beats lerning a compiled language
<CassandraKos> and rooms like this are invaluable for exchanging knowledge, bless the hosters
<duanedesign> CassandraKos: /15
<duanedesign> sorry :P
<AbhiJit> hi
<tenach> Hello AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> good afternoon tenach :)
<tenach> How are you doing, AbhiJit? :)
<AbhiJit> tenach, good!
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<duanedesign> howdy
<Silver_Fox_> Hello duanedesign
<reggi> hello can someone help me with a problem with my eth0 network device?
<geekosopher> reggi: just shoot, someone or the other will definitely have the solution
<reggi> ok thanks geekosopher
<reggi> when I ping 192.168.0.1 (the gateway / router) from my laptop (192.168.0.50) i get the following error message, "From 192.168.0.50 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable"
<reggi> also my network manager has the wired network with  "device not managed"
<reggi> i've lost my eth0 device
<reggi> does ubuntu have a 'device manager' with a list of all the hardware devices listed?
<reggi> my network device on my laptop is no longer working
<seidos> reggi, yeah, check lshw in a terminal.  it might say "unclaimed".  if so, a module needs to be loaded for it.  finding which one you'll need is the trick.  did it used to work before?
<reggi> hey seidos
<seidos> hello
<reggi> seidos, i can't find my network device in my lshw list http://paste.ubuntu.com/503265/
<seidos> reggi, you sent me the lsmod list.  do sudo lshw too
<Mohan_chml> reggi: try lspci whether it displays ethernet
<Mohan_chml> seidos: Hola
 * seidos waves @ Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> reggi: do what seidos said
 * Mohan_chml swims
<seidos> hola
<reggi> oh ok
<reggi> longer list
<Mohan_chml> yeah
<seidos> reggi, i think sudo lshw -C network will shorten it for you
<reggi> ah better
<reggi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/503267/
<reggi> i can see my network on that list
<reggi> does it look like it's active?
<seidos> reggi, well, the b44 module is loaded for your broadcom wired network device
<seidos> reggi, you can see where it says "driver = b44"
<seidos> reggi, i'm going to search the forums
<reggi> hmm you're right...but how come it does not appear in my network manager?
<reggi> ok thanks
<seidos> reggi, i don't know.  have you tried sudo ifconfig eth0 up?
<reggi> hey seidos I have run the ..eth0 up command which completes properly. there is something strange going on. here is the output of my 'ifconfig'.
<reggi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/503277/
<reggi> notice the line 19
<reggi> eth0:avahi Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:b9:63:02:07
<reggi> i've read about that being some kind of daemon
<seidos> reggi, yeah, that is weird.  never seen that before.
<reggi> damn looks like i've royally screwed up my ubuntu
<Mohan_chml> seidos: may be IPv6
<reggi> time to reinstall it i think.
<seidos> it would be interesting to see what is going on
<Mohan_chml> seidos: will network tools be helping?
<seidos> Mohan_chml, what did you have in mind?
<reggi> what I'll do is boot off a live cd and see if the network works properly
<seidos> reggi, you might want to check this out:  http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505697
<Mohan_chml> seidos: idk whether he is using eth or loopback
<reggi> because if the network works properly with the live cd then it just goes to show that my settings are screwed
<reggi> ok i'll check it out now seidos
<seidos> Mohan_chml, did you look at this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/503277/
<seidos> i mean, it looks like it's working.
<Mohan_chml> looking
<seidos> reggi, you might also try assigning a static ip to your eth0 maybe?
<seidos> if i can remember where to assign it O_o
<Mohan_chml> seidos: I think it looks good
<reggi> ya
<seidos> Mohan_chml, yeah, i think you're right.  everything should be working.
<reggi> seidos, I actually edited my /etc/network/interfaces and assigned static
<reggi> let me try the details on the page seidos asked to read.
<reggi> brb
<seidos> reggi, maybe you should paste your /etc/network/interface file so we can check it.
<seidos> when you get a chance
<reggi> ok I went to 'cat' my interfaces file and I noticed that I had my eth0 to dhcp
<seidos> and there isn't a dhcp server on your wired network?
<reggi> yes there is
<reggi> the dhcp is actually a windows vista laptop (which is running ICS)
<seidos> well, it's not getting an ip for some reason
<reggi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/503289/ is my interfaces file
<seidos> it looks okay to me
<reggi> how do you know the eth0 is not getting an ip?
<seidos> reggi, in ifconfig it should show eth0 with an ip assigned.
<seidos> right now it looks like eth0 is getting an automatic 169.x.x.x ip
<reggi> ok i've just restarted the /init.d/networking
<reggi> and here is the ifconfig output
<reggi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/503292/.
<reggi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/503292/
<reggi> obviously now eth0 has static settings
<seidos> yeah
<reggi> but this takes me back to my original problem
<reggi> when I ping my gateway/server (192.168.0.1) i get the following error message
<reggi> From 192.168.0.50 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<reggi> and 192.168.0.50 is the static IP i assigned to my laptop.
<reggi> it's almost like 192.168.0.1 = 192.168.0.50
<reggi> let me check out my host file.
<seidos> have you tried tracert?
<reggi> not yet.. do now
<reggi> traceroute 192.168.0.1 ?
<seidos> yeah
<reggi> short and sweet....
<reggi> traceroute to 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<reggi>  1  peter-laptop.local (192.168.0.50)  3005.552 ms !H  3005.540 ms !H  3005.520 ms !H
<seidos> also can you try pinging from the gateway to your laptop?
<reggi> ok i'll try
<seidos> 3005.552 ms?  O_o
<reggi> woah that is strange
<seidos> when i tracert my gateway, it's 1 hop, 6.24ms
<sivis> oh
<sivis> hi there
<jappiecr> hi
<reggi> when I ping 192.168.0.50 from the server (192.168.0.1) i get "Reply from 192.168.0.1: destination host unreachable".
<sivis> can i ask some help here?
<seidos> !ask | sivis
<ubot2> sivis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<reggi> somehow there is some setting that has set 192.168.0.1 = 192.168.0.50
<sivis> err, ok, thanks +)
<jappiecr> how can I change the Cmod in: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K 2010-04-29 07:05 admin to Teacher? (/etc/italc/keys/private:)
<seidos> reggi, i'm not sure why that is happening.  can you ping your 192.168.0.50 ip from your laptop?  ping itself?
<reggi> yes
<reggi> i mean no
<reggi> with errors
<reggi> From 192.168.0.50 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<reggi> oh wait
<reggi> you asked to ping .50 didn't you seidos
<reggi> i'll do that now
<seidos> yeah, ping itself.
<reggi> AOK 64 bytes from 192.168.0.50: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.105 ms
<seidos> jappiecr, i'm not sure that i understand the question.  are you trying to change permissions on a file?
<Mohan_chml> jappiecr: you want to change the owner of the file???
<Mohan_chml> ~chown | jappiecr
<Mohan_chml> err
<Mohan_chml> !chown | jappiecr
<ubot2> jappiecr: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<seidos> reggi, i don't know.  if i were you i'd try dhcp to see if it makes a difference.
<jappiecr> seidos, I guess so. I installed Italc in ltps 10.04 environment but I can only access it as admin. Somebody told me to change the permisions in the private key...
<reggi> seidos, when I set eth0 to dhcp that was when there was that strange entry in ifconfig, eth0:ivxxx
<Mohan_chml> jappiecr: see the file permissions link from ubot2 and you want to edit them or exectute them alone from another user?
<sivis> I've got win7 + Ubuntu 10.04 dualboot on separate partitions. Also i've got RAID 0 on ICH10R. Firstly Ubuntu didn't see my Raid, then i installed dmraid and added dmraid -ay to boot sequence. When i rebooted in  windows it won't see raid, while in Ubuntu it's all right. Than i managed to recover raid in win, but after next reboot sequence it failed again. So what should i do to keep raid active in both OS?
<seidos> reggi, well, is your dhcp server on the same computer as the gateway?
<seidos> reggi, is there a firewall on the gateway?
<sivis> Looks like damraid somehow crashes raid in win. But how?
<seidos> sivis, i have no idea.  never used raid with ubuntu.
<reggi> seidos, there is a firewall on the gateway - i'll turn it off now
<Mohan_chml> Silver_Fox_: try #ubuntu channel
<Mohan_chml> aww sivis*
<seidos> sivis, have you searched the forums yet?
<Silver_Fox_> Mohan_chml,  Silver_Fox_ ....
<Mohan_chml> Silver_Fox_: sowwi ):
<jappiecr> Mohan_chml, Yes I saw the link and I understand the principle of file permissions, owever, I do not know which file permissin to change ?!
<seidos> jappiecr, you want to change permission on /etc/italc/keys/private.  i'm assuming this is a file.
<seidos> jappiecr, so you can do chown new-owner /etc/italc/keys/private
<sivis> seidos, well i googled a lot, but couldn't find nearly the same problem. Some got problems with running but not with recognizing
<seidos> jappiecr, and for file permissions something like chmod 777 /etc/italc/keys/private
<Mohan_chml> jappiecr: you have to change the owner permissions to your teacher account or you have to use chmod 755 to execute in all user accounts
<jappiecr> seidos, where it says "new owner" i type this or should this be "teacher"?
<Mohan_chml> seidos: rwx for all users will be good?? O_o
<Mohan_chml> jappiecr: yep
<seidos> sivis, have you tried using google to search the ubuntuforums site?  site: http://www.ubuntuforums.org <search string>?
<reggi> i'll brb seidos just restart my pc and run a live CD - i'm better off just reinstalling ubuntu and starting from scratch - all my data is stored on a local NAS anyway :) thanks for trying to help seidos and Mohan_chml
<seidos> Mohan_chml, i don't know what he wants to do.
<sivis> no, will try right now, thx
<seidos> reggi, good luck
<reggi> thanks seidos @)
<seidos> Mohan_chml, or what permissions are necessary.  i'm just figuring get it to work, then fine tune the permissions later.
<Mohan_chml> goo luck reggi
<jappiecr> seidos, it tells me that teacher is invalid user..
<Mohan_chml> okies
<Mohan_chml> jacob: you have an account named teacher???
<jappiecr> seidos, Moham_chml: I want teachers to be able to use Italc from their own account and not having to use the adminsitror account
 * Mohan_chml stabs himself for wrong pings :?
<seidos> jappiecr, well what user account are the teachers going to be using?  do they all have their own?
<jappiecr> Mohan_chml, no user called teacher but I dio have a group called teacher. Within this group I made the users Flor and grettel (teachers)
<Mohan_chml> if you have a group call teacher and it is active, then chown should work
<Mohan_chml> jappiecr: ^^
<jappiecr> But students (other group) shouldn't be able to access Italc
<Mohan_chml> jappiecr: But you don't want the teachers having Admin privileges ??
<Mohan_chml> apart from .../italic ??
<jappiecr> They can have admin rights in Italc but not in Ubuntu..
<seidos> well, they wouldn't have root privileges in ubuntu without knowing the sudo password
<jappiecr> Mohan_chml, I could paste the permissons as show to my by command promtm if this help?
<seidos> jappiecr, i'm not familiar with italc, what is it?
<Mohan_chml> jappiecr: then chown will be working if you have a group listed in "Users and groups"
<seidos> i guess this is it:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/iTalc
<Mohan_chml> jappiecr: it is not needed. check your group in listed
<Mohan_chml> :o
<jappiecr> Italc is gerat tool where somebody can manage all thin clients form one place. Take over screen, do demostraion so everybody see the same on their screen, log people out, etc
<seidos> cool
<jappiecr> very cool if I get it to work:-(
<Mohan_chml> jappiecr: check your group name corectly and chown will surely be working
<Mohan_chml> sudo chown teacher <file> will do
<jappiecr> ahhh, in Ubuntu my group is called "maestra" can this have anythng to do with it?
<Mohan_chml> jappiecr: wait
<jappiecr> ok\
<Mohan_chml> it should be sudo chgrp teacher <location>
<Mohan_chml> jappiecr: ^
<jappiecr> <location> ?
<seidos> jappiecr, <filename> = <location>
<Mohan_chml> it should be sudo chgrp teacher /etc/italc/keys/private
<jappiecr> do u mean: /etc/italc/keys/public/teacher:
 * Mohan_chml falls doen and sleeps at the laps of seidos 
<jappiecr> I get: chgrp: invalid group: `teacher
<seidos> jappiecr, i don't have italc installed.  but you said earlier that ownership of /etc/italc/keys/private needed to be changed
<seidos> jappiecr, it looks like it should be maestra and not teacher.  i'm am trying to see how to get a list of groups.
<jappiecr> yes, this what somebody #ltps, told me but refferd to beginners (which I am) for this
<seidos> jappiecr, let me install italc, maybe that will help move things along
<jappiecr> seidos, GREAT! I will wait...
<seidos> jappiecr, you can confirm your user groups now by looking in system -> administration -> users and groups
<seidos> jappiecr, wb
<seidos> jappiecr, you can confirm your user groups now by looking in system -> administration -> users and groups
<jappiecr> seidos, Here I made 4 users (Flor, Grettel, Juan and Juanita). Then I click on "manage groups"  and added 2 groups (maestra and estudiante). Click on "properties" of these groups and added in "maestra" Flor and Grettel and in "estudiante" Juan and juanita..
<seidos> jappiecr, okay, so maestra is the "master group", or teacher group.
<jappiecr> seidos, correct
<jappiecr> seidos, if easier I can remove users/groups and create new ones and calle them teacher!?
<Mohan_chml> sudo chgrp maestra /etc/italc/keys/private will do it i think
<seidos> jappiecr, i installed italc, and can't get it to run.  i get this message:  http://imagebin.org/116427
<Mohan_chml> seidos: installed italc??
<seidos> jappiecr, no, that won't matter.  maestra...or teacher, same thing.
<seidos> Mohan_chml, all right, i'll try it :P
<Mohan_chml> (:
<seidos> actually, that won't matter.  i can't even get italc to run O_o
<jappiecr> Mohan_chml, ok did this...
<seidos> even sudo italc doesn't work.
 * Mohan_chml runs seidos from his machine using terminal
<Mohan_chml> jappiecr: or vent change the group permissions to maestra as the whole
<Mohan_chml> sudo chgrp maestra /etc/italc
<Mohan_chml> seidos: Am I going as what you thought?
<seidos> Mohan_chml, not sure.  i have italc installed, but can't run it.  i do have /etc/italc/keys/private and /etc/italc/keys/public
<seidos> i guess i could try what you said, to see if it will run
<Mohan_chml> okies
<jappiecr> Mohan_chml, I just did this. Now can I switch user and log in with as Flor (maestra) and try it?
<seidos> but it shouldn't even matter.  i don't have a maestra group, all i want to do is run the program at all.
<Mohan_chml> jappiecr: go on =]
<Mohan_chml> seidos: you better google your issues
<seidos> Mohan_chml, yep, i already did.
<Mohan_chml> (:
<jappiecr> Mohan_chml, did not work. It tells me that no authentificacion keys were found PLease create new key-pair using  ICA. Then I get: "somebody is trying to access computer with ip 127.0.0.1 but could not authenticate itself
<jappiecr> ps...my thin client network is 10.0.30.
<seidos> jappiecr, does it work when you're logged in with any user account?
<jappiecr> seidos, yes it works when I am loggin as administrator...or at least the program starts. Today (after reinstall!) it does not show my TC's but yesterday it did...
<seidos> jappiecr, so italc has an administrator account?
<jappiecr> Anyway, I did not look into the issue with TC's yet since I first need it to work with teacher session.
<jappiecr> seidos, I mean when I log in wit administator account  in Edubuntu
<seidos> i noticed /etc/italc/keys/private and public have three folders.  admin, supporter, and teacher
<jappiecr> yes I see that too
<seidos> jappiecr, you mean you are logging into edubuntu with a root account?
<seidos> maybe edubuntu is different than regular ubuntu, but we log in using a standard account, and when we need root privileges we use the sudo command
<jappiecr> seidos, not sure...when I installed I needed to create the first account and I called it "administrador". I have been working in this account form the beginning. When I nede to do some thing with sudo, it always asks me for password.
<jappiecr> seidos, So I don't think this is the root account, correct?
<seidos> jappiecr, that sounds right.
<seidos> jappiecr, well, what i am thinking is how does italc know which key to use when you login?  do you have to login when you start italc?
<jappiecr> seidos, I think the main difference between Ubuntu and Edubuntu is that Edubuntu comes with educational programs pre-installed and you have the option to install ltsp server from live cd
<jappiecr> seidos, no login when it starts. But when I login as maestra I see Italc in my menu and when I login as a estudiante it does not show the Italc..
<jappiecr> seidos, I mean login on Ubuntu with those account..
<seidos> that's kind of interesting
<seidos> well i have to be honest, i'm not sure how much help i can be jappiecr.  i can't even get italc to run on my laptop.
<seidos> i mean, you changed the ownership of the entire /etc/italc/keys/private folder
<seidos> i guess you can do ls -al in the folder to check the owner of the sub-folders
<seidos> i really don't see what these keys have to do with user permissions, though
<jappiecr> seidos, maybe a work around could be that I sepratly install italc for each user account that needs to access it? Could this work?
<seidos> jappiecr, i don't see how it would work.  i mean, the italc package is installed in synaptic and on the file system.  how could separate installs even be performed?
<jappiecr> need to take a call....brb
<jappiecr> ok..back
<seidos> jappiecr, i still can't even get italc to run.  without being able to run it, i'm not sure how i can help you troubleshoot your problem.  maybe i need to install ltsp or something.  i'll ask in ltsp i guess.
<seidos> maybe ask your question in #ubuntu?  someone in there might have experience with italc.
<jappiecr> seidosm thanks for all your help! I will ask there and see....
<seidos> jappiecr, if i manage to get italc running, i'll send you a pm :)
<jappiecr> seidos, great! I think I will uninstall italc and reinstall it again....and see if I get the TC's to show up From here on I will try to figure out how to get it to work with other accounts
<seidos> jappiecr, TC's?
<seidos> oh, terminal clients?
<jappiecr> seidos, yes, thin clients
<seidos> ah, thin clients
<seidos> jappiecr, you might try in #edubuntu
<jappiecr> seidos, I uninstalled italc and reinstalled it. Not is does not work anymore!
<seidos> jappiecr, italc came preinstalled with edubuntu?
<jappiecr> seidos, no it did not.
<jappiecr> I installed it with sudo aptitude install libitalc italc-client italc-master but also tried it with synaptic
<seidos> well, that's strange.  you had it working before by installing it yourself, right?  i wonder what could have possibly changed.  maybe you should remove it, remove the the /etc/italc folder, and try reinstalling?
<seidos> jappiecr, ^^
<jappiecr> seidos, I deleted all my users and groups and than reinstalled it. Now it says that it can't find the configuration file
<jappiecr> seidos, ok will remove the /etc/italc folder and reinstall
<jappiecr> seidos, what does ^^ mean?
<Mohan_chml> jappiecr: hello. sorry I was away and seidos how is it going??
<seidos> jappiecr, oh, ^^ is like pointing up, because i didn't include your name when i typed it.  just "look above this line at what i wrote for you"
<Mohan_chml> lol
<seidos> Mohan_chml, it is going O_o
<Mohan_chml> seidos: Hmmm you changed and tried by yourself?
<jappiecr> seidos, ok I will unstall italc again and see if the /etc/italc is still there. If it is I will remove it and reinstall italc, correct?
<seidos> jappiecr, sounds like a plan
<jappiecr> seidos, that thats the plan:-)....
<seidos> Mohan_chml, i gave up.  couldn't find any resources on the error i was getting.
<Mohan_chml> ):
<seidos> reading rss feeds in google reader now :/
<Mohan_chml> :|
<jappiecr> seidos, I removed it and /etc/italc no longer exists!
<seidos> jappiecr, i guess it's not working for some other reason :/
<seidos> jappiecr, are you getting the same error as me now?  this one:  http://imagebin.org/116427
<jappiecr> seidos, is it possible to do a "system restore" to a previous state? Let's say I want my system to be as yesterday 8am?
<jappiecr> seidos, yes this is the error I am getting now as well!
<seidos> jappiecr, you're using 10.04 right?
<jappiecr> seidos, correct!
<seidos> maybe they pushed an update to the package.  i better create a bug in launchpad
<seidos> jappiecr, the maintainers may not realize there is a problem in their package...not sure what else can be done
<jappiecr> seidos, maybe, but it was running pretty good yesterday (but only in 1 account!)
<seidos> not sure what else it could be if we are both getting the same error
<jappiecr> seidos, it was even running an hour ago on the one account
<jappiecr> Can I do a "system restore" as I can on a windows machine?
<seidos> jappiecr, i don't think so
<jappiecr> too bad:-)
<seidos> jappiecr, i created this bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/italc/+bug/652192  you can confirm the bug is happening with you as well on there.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652192 in italc (Ubuntu) "unable to start italc (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<jappiecr> seidos, I confirmed the bug...
<seidos> jappiecr, you could reinstall edubuntu.  i'm sure that would fix it.  hey maybe you can install the package from off the edubuntu cd?  it's a crazy idea, i'm not sure how such a thing would be done.
 * Mohan_chml scratches head
<jappiecr> seidos, yeah maybe that is the best. I tried again reinstalling italc. Do u also first get the message: "could not open configuration file /etc/italc/configfiles/globalconfig.xml" ?
<seidos> jappiecr, i think so.  but not anymore.  i think you can use synaptic to install packages from the cd.  you have to check "cd-rom" in software sources i think.  then click the "origin" button and search for packages there.  i don't have a cd to test it out with though.
<jappiecr> seidos, in one last desperate attempt: did you read this: http://italc.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php?title=ITALC_in_a_ThinClient_environment and read under " Start ICA on correct port at logon"
<shahan> .
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye.
<matrixoracle> i know i am gonna programme in python, whats a good package toinstall etc ?
<matrixoracle> to edit/compile ...
<seidos> matrixoracle, geany is a good ide.
<matrixoracle> whats good to help me learn it ?
<seidos> geany is pretty self-explantory.  but for python?  i don't know.  i have a book i still haven't read.  "learn python the hard way" or something.
<matrixoracle> k, cool.
<matrixoracle> ty
<seidos> no problem
<johnny_> I have a dual boot question. any one able to help?
<johnny_> I have a netbook with a SD disk reader. would i be able to set up a dual boot using that drive? My understanding is a dual boot is better than installed with Wubi. right?
<Mohan_chml> !ask | johnny_
<ubot2> johnny_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mohan_chml> Joeb454: yes Dual boot is better than Installing into another operating system
<Mohan_chml> aww johnny_ ^
<Mohan_chml> brb
<Mjiig> hi, i'm having some trouble with ubuntuone, i selected a folder on my desktop and told it to sync, but it doesn't seem to be doing so :(
<Mjiig> i'm pretty sure my account is set up properly
<bodhi_zazen> anyone here using chromium ?
<Mjiig> yep
<Mjiig> why?
<bodhi_zazen> Can you test this page ?
<bodhi_zazen> http://bodhizazen.net/video/index2.html
<Mjiig> vid works, i didn't get any sound though and the slider bar doesn't move as the vid plays
<bodhi_zazen> video work ?
<bodhi_zazen> OK, there is no sound
<Mjiig> cool, i thought that might be the case
<bodhi_zazen> TY, my first page is broken in chromium
<bodhi_zazen> http://bodhizazen.net/video/index.html
<bodhi_zazen> Want to guess how old Myah is in that video ?
<Mjiig> 3? i'm rubbish at guessing ages
<bodhi_zazen> Close, she is 2
<Mjiig> that's quite impressive skiing for 2
<bodhi_zazen> =)
<Mjiig> @bodi_zazen, you starting to mess around with HTML5?
<bodhi_zazen> Yep
<bodhi_zazen> How did you guess ?
<bodhi_zazen> All my pages currently validate under html5 , so, looking at a few new tricks
<zkriesse> bodhi_zazen: looks good
<zkriesse> other than the no sound :D
<bodhi_zazen> So far the biggest problem with embedded video, not all browsers play nice
<zkriesse> true
<zkriesse> Too true
<bodhi_zazen> zkriesse: The original video has no sound
<zkriesse> bodhi_zazen: Ah
<bodhi_zazen> I suppose I could drop in some Black Sabbath =)
<zkriesse> bodhi_zazen: Well how are ya? You rarely pop in anymore
<Mjiig> bodhi_zazen: web design has always scared me :S that and GUI programming. Something in my brain doesn't like writing text that renders as pictures.
<mxe5> I have a laptop that has Ubuntu and can't remember the password - can I boot to a live CD and reset my password somehow ? ?
<Mjiig> mxe5, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<mxe5> Mjiig: Thank you so much - appreciate it!
<bodhi_zazen> zkriesse: I have had some life issues, and can not IRC as much as I once did
<zkriesse> bodhi_zazen: Ah...yeah I can understand that
<singasong> What website would be best to post some screen shots I have to show a problem I am having ?
<singasong> Would this be acceptable - http://imagebin.org/ ? ?
<singasong> Having a problem with updates.
<phillw> imagebin is fine
<skeeby> !screenshots
<ubot2> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<skeeby> imgur is good too
<singasong> Thanks everyone - will post problem in a few. See if anyone can point me in right direction.
<singasong> I am running an older version of Ubuntu and getting an error when trying to download and install updates /home/michelle/Desktop/Screenshot3.png
<AndrewMC> singasong: you have to put your screenshot on imagebin for us to see it
<jappiecr> My profile mananager won;t import profiles anymore. I had it working, made some changes, deleted some accounts, made ne accounts. Did the whole process of making profiles and they are saved under /etc/sabayon/profiles but when I import them, it will open the file, ask me for profile name and when I press enter nothing happens. No even error message! anybody ideas?
<jappiecr> seidos, did u get italc to work?
<singasong> opps sorry will repost correct url
<singasong> AndrewMC: Here is correct url of error: http://i.imgur.com/2sLy3.png
<jappiecr> seidos, mine works excellent now thanks to <alkisg>. Just wanted to say thanks for trying to help me:)
<b234> I'm wanting to access a computer across the network, and was hoping for something faster/smoother than vnc. XDMCP looked like what I wanted but I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 on both machines and it seems to be a problem in lucid. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions, preferably with a gui as I get lost in command line and .conf file editing. Thanks!
<AndrewMC> singasong: 404 that is your PC not being able to talk with the server... weather that is your PC not having a connection or the ubuntu repos being down i dont know
<singasong> I believe it is not pointed to the right repos - because I have no problem going on the internet.
<AndrewMC> singasong: give it a little bit it may come back online... they may be down
<AndrewMC> singasong: i get a 404 error as well
<singasong> AndrewMC: ok will try later on - Weird thing is I had not done updates for along time on this computer and it downloaded and installed approximately 360 updates before.
<AndrewMC> singasong: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<singasong> AndrewMC: What is the terminal or shell command again to check that ?
<jappiecr> bbl
<AndrewMC> System> About ubuntu
<AndrewMC> it will say in the first line or so
<singasong> AndrewMC: It is Hardy 8.04
<AndrewMC> hmm its still supported.... the repo might just be down
<singasong> AndrewMC: Pretty old but still chugging along other then the updates error.
<AndrewMC> ya have you considered upgrading to 10.04LTS?
<singasong> AndrewMC: yup it says at the top of updates mgr. I could this http://imagebin.org/116482
<AndrewMC> ya
<singasong> AndrewMC: + could do the update
<AndrewMC> whats the + for?
<singasong> opps
<AndrewMC> that distro has support until April of next year so you still have some time
<AndrewMC> but.... you can still get the nice new stuff
<singasong> AndrewMC: Might consider doing that and would solve allot of problems - this is setup as a dual boot with windose and worry about things going bad.
<AndrewMC> i honestly dont see anyway that ubuntu could interfere with windows
<singasong> AndrewMC: My concern is that it might change the boot loader - which could be fixed I guess.
<AndrewMC> yes it could there are people here who know how to help you with that
<singasong> AndrewMC: Thanks for your suggestions - will give it some mulling over and decide later Also thanks for your help - gotta run.
<tenach> So my father in law had me put Ubuntu on his computer alongside Vista, and is blown away.
<tenach> He's loving it immensely. I was surprised when he asked me to put it on his computer.
<phillw> tenach: my mum is 76 and loves *buntu to bits (I put lubuntu on an elderly laptop).
<tenach> phillw, it's pretty cool to see him (in his mid fifties) so excited about computers.
<b234> I'm wanting to access a computer across the network, and was hoping for something faster/smoother than vnc. XDMCP looked like what I wanted but I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 on both machines and it seems to be a problem in lucid. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions, preferably with a gui as I get lost in command line and .conf file editing. Thanks!
<bodhi_zazen> b234: freenx
<bodhi_zazen> or try an online service, teamspeak I think or logmein ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-01
<_CommandeR_> sup
<DWG_> hello
<stlsaint> yo
<DWG_> is there still a hibernate and suspend problem when you download lucid lynx to an asus u50f?
<stlsaint> DWG_: are you having a issue with it?
<DWG_> <+stlsaint> i was browsing the website with an interest in ubuntu but that is the laptop i use
<stlsaint> DWG_: yea there seems to be an issue with it
<b234> bodhi_zazen: thanks
<_CommandeR_> Guys, if you interested in how cpus work check tihs out =http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGkkyKZVzug&feature=player_embedded
<_CommandeR_> a guy built a cpu in minecraft
<duanedesign> thanks for the link _CommandeR_
<_CommandeR_> np :)
<_CommandeR_> i see this as pretty amazing :)
<stlsaint> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/cli-companion-makes-it-easier-to-use.html#more
<Verminator> I currently have Ubuntu (Gnome DE) installed on my laptop.  It works ok, but is sort of sluggish.  I see I can install xfce or lxde.  If I install one of those:
<Verminator> 1 -if I continue to use the gnome apps, will I see a performace increase?
<Verminator> 2- will I still be able to use Ubuntu one?
<Verminator> 3- any negatives for installing the alternate DEs?
<seidos> Verminator, to be honest, i've tried the other DE's.  the performance increase is in that they use less ram, but the performance bumps aren't earth shattering.  do you use compiz?
<seidos> you actually might have a more responsive desktop with desktop effect enabled, assuming your video card can handle it
<Verminator> seidos, no all effects are turned off
<Verminator> seidos, really, turning the effects on may INCREASE performance?
<Verminator> I have a build it video card, so I dont think its all too powerful.
<seidos> Verminator, yeah, i think so.  i have integrated intel graphics, and i think desktop effects improve the desktop experience
<seidos> Verminator, you really aren't going to know until you try it though.  so install xfce, perhaps fluxbox.  try desktop effects, then see what you think.
<Verminator> seidos, thx for the heads up.
<Verminator> seidos, with the alt DEs, any negative side effects?  I do lke the gnome apps I'm currently using and I wanted to start syncing my PC/laptop w/ ubuntu-one.  IS this still possible w/ the new DEs?
<seidos> Verminator, i think it'll still work.  i'm not sure about performance hits using an alternate DE.  what i'm guessing is there just won't be a spectacular performance gain (which is what i think you are looking for)
<seidos> the only gnome (gtk) program i used when using lxde and enlightenment was nmapplet i think
<Verminator> seidos, ok, thx again, I really appreciate the input
<seidos> Verminator, try out the alternate DEs and come back and tell me about it.  i'd be interested in your take on the experience.
<Verminator> seidos, ok, will do
<Verminator> I guess this brings up a kind of fundamental question. Since Gnome, xfce, lxde all use the GTK toolkit, to me it would seem they would all perform equally well using gnome applications.  Pure speculation, but would seem logical.
<johnny77> I have installed Ubuntu using Wubi and thinking of switching, but have two windows based programs I need. And want to insure there is proper ubuntu alternatives before I completely switch. Any one have suggestions for iTunes or Quicken alternatives?
<seidos> johnny77, rhythmbox is the itunes alternative.  not sure about quicken.
<johnny77> will rhythmbox sync with my iPhone?
<seidos> johnny77, eh, i don't know.  i use rhythmbox with my 5th gen ipod, and it doesn't really "sync".  you have to move music over from your music collection to your ipod by dragging files over.
<b234> johnny77: no, it won't synch with the iphone
<johnny77> is there an iTunes alternative that will sync with the iphone?
<b234> not that I've found
<johnny77> Does anyone know if I can set up a dual boot, using a SD disk drive for Ubuntu?
<seidos> johnny77, SD disk?
<johnny77> yeah, I have a netbook that has a slot for the disk that are usually used in digital cameras.
<stlsaint> johnny77: yes you can install ubuntu on a ssd if you would like
<johnny77> would it run faster on a removable ssd or on my HD? I'm just afraid of losing data with the required partition change.
<scribawf> How do I force a kernal update?
<stlsaint> DiegoTc: wb
<DiegoTc> thanks
<Mohan_chml> OMG stlsaint
<stlsaint> Mohan_chml: did you see? clicompanion was featured on webupd8.org!!
<Mohan_chml> Opening that link
<stlsaint> pfft...its only like the third largest ubuntu/linux blog sites on the NET :P
<Mohan_chml> stlsaint: Ummm where is Duane's name?? O_O
<stlsaint> i dunno, the lp project is under his name along with the blog site where clic is hosted!!
<stlsaint> Mohan_chml: see my name :P
<Mohan_chml> thats why I AM ASKING YOU
<Mohan_chml> :P
<stlsaint> LOL
<Mohan_chml> I wanna ping that Editor
<Mohan_chml> darn... Not having the Developer's name :/
<stlsaint> i just sent the editor/admin a email asking him to post on clic
<stlsaint> we exchanged a few emails and poof...clicompanion is on front page!! :P
<Mohan_chml> stlsaint: Would you please mention the developr's name there???
<Mohan_chml> :P
<Mohan_chml> I copmmented like that :P
<stlsaint> hey hey hey, i didnt write the article!!
<Mohan_chml> commented*
<stlsaint> and i told him who the dev was :P
<Mohan_chml> Okies tell the author to delete my message and add duane's name
<Mohan_chml> :D
<Mohan_chml> or I will be Poking him daily on that Page xD
<stlsaint> Mohan_chml: there...i answered for you!!
<shahan> my md5sum is not matching
<shahan> can I make it recover without downloading (xubuntu 10.04 desktop i386 )
<aveilleux> shahan: If the md5sum of something doesn't match, that means you need to redownload it.
<aveilleux> shahan: The md5sum is a verification check that shows that all of the bits are in the right place. If it fails, you can't really just magically "fix" it
<shahan> I have downloaded a xubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso but its md5sum(702262eca412b79026d3cab0a8e7f5fa) is not matching. where the correct one will be 7f064bc012025a5307ef6d81b0bc4c87 (according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes )
<shahan> is there any way to make it correct without redownloading?
<shahan> .
<shahan> wlecome mathay
<Mohan_chml> shahan: see this
<Mohan_chml> <aveilleux> shahan: If the md5sum of something doesn't match, that means you need to redownload it.
<Mohan_chml> <aveilleux> shahan: The md5sum is a verification check that shows that all of the bits are in the right place. If it fails, you can't really just magically "fix" it
<shahan> বমম
<shahan> hmm
<shahan> however...
<shahan> leoquant: welcome
<shahan> Release Candidate is now online
<shahan> :)
<shahan> .
<arifovic> Anyone, how to connect CDMA modem C8800 on ubuntu?
<arifovic> Anyone, how to connect CDMA modem C8800 on ubuntu?
<shahan> .
<shahan> Phrea: welcome
<AbhiJit> hi
<seidos> AbhiJit, hi
<AbhiJit> good evening seidos
<seidos> AbhiJit, it's 5:02 am here.  how about you?
<AbhiJit> :o
<AbhiJit> 5:33 PM :p
<seidos> wow, 12 hour difference.
<seidos> hmmm i wonder where you are
<AbhiJit> !!!
<AbhiJit> its the one and only - Incredible India!
<AbhiJit> :D
<AbhiJit> you?
<AbhiJit> seidos, ??
<seidos> i'm in california AbhiJit, US
<AbhiJit> seidos, ok
<seidos> AbhiJit, isn't the Dalai Lama in India?
<AbhiJit> seidos, yes
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<AbhiJit> hi Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello AbhiJit
<arifovic> Anyone, how to connect CDMA modem C8800 on ubuntu?
<Maddeth> Gooood afternoon
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Maddeth .
<Mohan_chml> Yay Maddeth (:
<Mohan_chml> hello Silver_Fox_ =]
<Maddeth> Sorry not been online in so long, been sooooo busy
<Mohan_chml> Good to have you back Maddeth :)
<Maddeth> have I missed much?
<Mohan_chml> MeFra: Not much. But a bit
<Mohan_chml> aww Maddeth*
 * Mohan_chml shows again to the world that he is the President of Tab failers Committee :P
<Mohan_chml> Hiya hobgoblin =]
<hobgoblin> o/
<Mohan_chml> What's up hobgoblin ?
<Maddeth> hobgoblin: o/
<hobgoblin> not much Mohan_chml and HI Maddeth - how's the view from the other side of the wall?
<Maddeth> was very wet earlier, now its just wet
<Maddeth> teach them golfers to come here!
<hobgoblin> bit like here then
<hobgoblin> without the golfers of course, unless they cam here for a day trip :)
<Maddeth> :p
<Maddeth> dont think there will be much golfing today
<Maddeth> my bike gear is dripping wet still
<Maddeth> not looking forward to putting it back on when it is time to come home
<hobgoblin> I bet it is
<hobgoblin> no - that will be pretty awful :(
<Maddeth> all fun :)
<hobgoblin> yep - I remember the fun
<hobgoblin> and the damp clothes ...
<Maddeth> well, the gear is pretty new and pretty expensive, nice and light and not leaked yet
<hobgoblin> excellent
<Maddeth> how are you anyway hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> pretty good ty - all over for the week now anyway ... I shall do as little as possible now for 2 days :D
<Maddeth> hobgoblin: sounds like a dream, when I am not in work, I am doing DIY
<Maddeth> 8 hours in work, 6 hours on the house
<Maddeth> food and bed
<hobgoblin> Maddeth: I've been decorating ... I am resting now before I start again
<Maddeth> decorating is such a light word... been getting rd of wallpaper, and finding out why it was papered and not painted
<Maddeth> had to do a lot of plastering....
<hobgoblin> oh nice :(
<Maddeth> glad I have the skillz!
 * Silver_Fox_ just gets plasterer in 
<hobgoblin> yea  - always handy :) I'd not much like to be plastering but then the plasterer I know hates sorting out PCs so bartering is alive and kicking
<hobgoblin> back shortly
<Maddeth> Silver_Fox_: too *spensive
<Silver_Fox_> As hobgoblin says, it is all about barter
 * hobgoblin says all sorts 
<bodhi_zazen> Anyone here running chromium willing to test html5 video ?
<bodhi_zazen> http://bodhizazen.net/video/index6.html
<bodhi_zazen> Tha linky works (sound + video) in ff 4.0 Pre-release and chrome
<bodhi_zazen> Not IE or apparently safari
<Maddeth> bodhi_zazen: running chrome, seems to work well
<Maddeth> little stuttery
<bodhi_zazen> TY Maddeth
<bodhi_zazen> You have sound ?
<bodhi_zazen> I added the sound track last night
<hawodi> has anybody been able to sync Nokia E73 with Evolution?
<AbhiJit_> hawodi, try in #evolution
<AbhiJit> bye
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-02
<_schism_> evening all
<aveilleux> hello _schism_
<_schism_> has anyone here ever used openvas?  I had my media machine get hit and I think I fixed it but I am not sure and this seems to be the program to check those kinda things out but cant get it to run
<aveilleux> _schism_: OpenVAS is a fairly complicated system...
<_schism_> I was afraid of that :(  can you recomened anything else to scan it for stuff that people can use against it?
<aveilleux> _schism_: Depends on what kind of ports you have open. How do you interface with the machine? How does media get put onto the machine? Do you SSH into the box?
<_schism_> I use ssh and did use vnc but did away with vnc.  I got rid of it before I noticed the logs but I dont remember exactly when in comparrison
<_schism_> nmap maybe?
<aveilleux> _schism_: nmap is pretty good
<aveilleux> _schism_: Did you change the SSH port?
<_schism_> yes I did at the same time I got rid of vnc.  I use the auth key thingie on it instead of the password which is the better way to do it if I understood my google foo correctly
<_schism_> hmmm if I am reading correctly nmap just does open ports but doesnt check for any stuff that can be used against you correct?
<aveilleux> _schism_: Checking for "things that can be used against you" can't be done, since cracking tools evolve constantly
<aveilleux> _schism_: Define "auth key thingie"
<_schism_> the private key
<aveilleux> _schism_: Public key authentication? You can do that with a password as well
<_schism_> yeah public key.  way too many bookmarks..........
<aveilleux> _schism_: Security isn't really my speciality, just don't enable the root account and run nothing on an account with sudo rights
<aveilleux> Change all of the standard ports (SSH, FTP, etc)
<_schism_> aveilleux,  thanks for the help. it was probably a mistake on my part before but I realy do appreciate your help
<aveilleux> _schism_: no problem. I run two servers so I understadn your concern :)
<aveilleux> understand*
<_schism_> yeah mine is for the kids to be able to watch their movies from so I dont want someone on there putting stuff that they shouldnt be seeing on there
<aveilleux> _schism_ : How do you get the movies onto the server?
<_schism_> I have been buying movies with the digital copies on them and downloading them to the machine.
<aveilleux> _schism_: Yes, but how are you actually getting the files onto the machine? USB stick, FTP, what
<_schism_> usualy a usb hd
<_schism_> work has a lot more bandwidth than I do ;)
<aveilleux> _schism_: Wait, so if this is in your house... what ports are forwarded?
<_schism_> right now since I found the machine goofed up only port 80 to a dvr I have and thats all
<aveilleux> _schism_: Why is the port forwarded, I'm a little confused (since this is all running locally, I assume)
<_schism_> the dvr is for a camera system and it is fowarded to the dvr for offsite viewing
<aveilleux> _schism_: I see. Then the video feed is running over HTTP?
<_schism_> its uses the port 80 inbound to trigger outbound to the client software on other ports
<_schism_> its a diffrent machine not the media machine
<aveilleux> _schism_: Um, okay
<zkriesse> G'day N-14 and PrimeRad
<N-14> Hi
<PrimeRad> Hello
<_schism_> wow look at all the attempts to pop my machine in the last 30 minutes
<aveilleux> _schism_: You might want to change your port.
<_schism_> 95.211.127.96
<_schism_> wonder how many boards I can post that into.....
<aveilleux> _schism_: Don't do it.
<aveilleux> _schism_: I do not encourage retaliation. They probably have better defenses than you do.
<_schism_> true didnt mean for retaliation I meant as far as ips to watch out for
<aveilleux> _schism_: More likely than not that IP will be changed within the day
<aveilleux> _schism_: No one has static IPs anymore
<aveilleux> (unless you request them)
<_schism_> sadly enough it didnt start happening until I cam in here asking for help :(
<aveilleux> Weird
<_schism_> but at least everything is closed down now so it makes me feel a lot better
<PrimeRad> What are u then Enemy of the State?
<aveilleux> Could be
<_schism_> lol nope just a guy trying to make sure my kids dont see stuff they shouldnt and trying to learn a bit about nix
<PrimeRad> lol
<aveilleux> _schism_ Something you can try (that I've heard of but never used) is iptables autobanning
<aveilleux> I don't know how it works, sadly
<collinp> As in?
<PrimeRad> You've got a neophyte here. I'm still learning my TI calculator.
<_schism_> I have been reading about iptables and am trying to wrap my head around those as well
<collinp> Depending upon the kind of attack it is, there are several programs available to do the job.
<collinp> If you want to go for the gold, run a Intrusion Prevention System.
 * _schism_ adds yet another thing to his google list
<collinp> My VPS gets attacked over SSH around 200 times in 12 hours.
<collinp> Mostly brute-force attacks.
<PrimeRad> I'm in trouble aren't I?
<_schism_> nah ti calcs cant be put on the net :)
<PrimeRad> Yeah but I'm really new. I'm still learning all the features and I have no programming background.
<zkriesse> collinp: Intrusion Prevention System?
<collinp> zkriesse: It's self-explanitory.
<_schism_> dont worry I am clueless but the guys in here are realy good about helping they have just spent the last 45 minutes or so helping me
<collinp> err, explanatory.
<zkriesse> _schism_: thanks for the compliment
<collinp> If it detects an attack, it logs it, and can be configured to send you a message about it and/or react to it.
<_schism_> zkriesse, your welcome
<collinp> For example: snort
<_schism_> well all I do appreciate the help but I need to go. thanks once again
<z_k> Hello people. I'm having a problem with my wireless on Ubuntu. I'm very new to linux. My wireless was working fine, but mysteriously stopped working. If anyone wants to help, I'd appreciate it greatly :)
<AbhiJit> hi
<stlsaint> hey
<AbhiJit> hey
<shahan> .
<shahan> I want to remove all the inactive files of my ubuntu
<shahan> that is like the  DiskCleanUP in Windows
<shahan> is there any way to do this?
<AbhiJit> shahan, try ubuntu tweak or bleachbit
<AbhiJit> first try bleachbit
<shahan> AbhiJit, is it in SoftwareCenter?
<AbhiJit> shahan, yes
<shahan> AbhiJit, ok
<shahan> nUboon2Age, welcome
<duanedesign> morning all
<vu1kan> is there any place that ram usage is logged? top doesn't do me any good, really, i'm wanting to know what application is suddenly sucking my ram(and i am aware of the fact that linux uses unallocated ram as a cache), i'll be watching a movie, and my ram usage will go from 40% to max in a matter of seconds...completely randomly; i've tried to duplicate the behavior with top or the system monitor open, with no luck.  i want something that can di
<duanedesign> hello vu1kan
<vu1kan> hello duanedesign
<duanedesign> i use htop instead of top. Can you sort the list in top by memory usage?
<vu1kan> yes, you have to hit k or something like that, i don't recall specifically offhand
<vu1kan> duanedesign: i'm sorry, i just checked the man page, and you have to use < or > untill it's sorted by the mem column
<vu1kan> my bad
<vu1kan> nobody else has any ideas?
<pedro3005> vu1kan, http://rimuhosting.com/howto/memory.jsp maybe that can help
<vu1kan> thanx, pedro3005, this looks like a good place to start...i may just set up  that script at the bottom
<bodhi> Anyone here running Safari ?
<bodhi> Opera ?
<AbhiJit> opera
<AbhiJit> bodhi, yes opera
<bodhi> I am try my hand at html5
<bodhi> Can you tell me, ddoes this video work ?
<bodhi> http://bodhizazen.net/video/
<bodhi> sound an all ?
<bodhi> TY in advance
<AbhiJit> ok
<AbhiJit> bodhi, first i run it then still 0:10 it runs well like video but after that it runs like slide show one photo after another like that
<AbhiJit> when i run it second time it runs well stiil 0:10 everything was ok but then no sound still 0:13 but again after 0:13 everything was ok
<AbhiJit> and when i run third time the whole moveis played very well
<AbhiJit> bodhi, sound goes off randomly
<bodhi> TY
<bodhi> The content need to dl before it will play smoothly
<bodhi> At least it "worked"
<AbhiJit> yah
<bodhi> writing html5 video means you need to write code for each browser (kind of a pain)
<AbhiJit> hmm
<bodhi> that page works in chromium, chrome, and firefox 4 beta
<bodhi> sound does not work for me in firefox 3.6.x
<AbhiJit> i see
<bodhi> You can "fall back" to flash or Java, but that kind of defeats the point , IMO'
<bodhi> and it does not work at all for IE
<AbhiJit> hmm
<johnny77> I'm looking to dual boot ubuntu with windows. I currently have windows installed with Ubuntu installed using Wubi. All the documentation I see talks about partitioning the drive, but I was thinking of installing ubuntu on a removable ssd. Is this possible?
<AbhiJit> johnny77, ssd?
<AbhiJit> you mean sd card?
<johnny77> yes... it's also called a solid slate drive right?
<ibuclaw> AbhiJit, solid state. :-)
<AbhiJit> dunno
<AbhiJit> johnny77, but you can install ubuntu on usb drive and sd card also
<AbhiJit> sd card is one used in digi cams
<ibuclaw> johnny77, ssd is not different
<ibuclaw> *to installing on a normal hard disk
<johnny77> but all the documentation talks about partitioning. How do I install without playing with the partitions. Is there a place I can just pick the other drive?
<AbhiJit> johnny77, you can just select that ssd as '/' while installing ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> first partition it with fat32
<johnny77> should the sd card already have a file system on it?
<AbhiJit> yes
<johnny77> then why do I need to partition it?
<AbhiJit> :
<AbhiJit> :(
<AbhiJit> johnny77, you just process this card as regular hard disk and to the things like wise no difference
<AbhiJit> just dont ruine your windows partition! :P
<johnny77> That is what I'm worried about.
<johnny77> So I basically put in the sd card, reboot my computer with the install CD or USB in. When the Ubuntu install pops up, I pick a duial boot option then pick the drive letter for the SD card.
<johnny77> Is that right?
<AbhiJit> johnny77, you can be sure about 'which' one is your sd card and which is yoru hdd by using gparted
<AbhiJit> right
<johnny77> would the ubuntu install see my hhd as C drive?
<AbhiJit> no
<AbhiJit> something like sda1 etc
<johnny77> would it show me the size?
<AbhiJit> johnny77, you can know your windows partition by looking at format type - e.g. windows will only have some fat32 or 16 or ntfs
<AbhiJit> yes it will show
<johnny77> would a 16g SD card be sufficient for ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> yes sure
<AbhiJit> min req is 4 gb
<AbhiJit> of freespace i mean
<johnny77> But if I want to create files in ubuntu I'd need a little space for that.
<AbhiJit> yes
<AbhiJit> but 16 big is sufficient for /
<AbhiJit> johnny77, you may need more space only for yoru /home not for /. the '/' will be perfect in 16 gb
<johnny77> i'm not sure what you just said... what is /hone /. and / ?
<AbhiJit> johnny77, /home is your home directory where your main documents, music, videos, and dowloaded things stay
<AbhiJit> and / knows as root partition is onw where os's system files stays e.g. installed software etc
<johnny77> So basically your saying if I have a lot of document/music/whatever i might need bigger, but if I only have a few then 16gb would be ok.
<AbhiJit> right
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: I have a question for you. Are you an application developer? or will others be using your computer?
<johnny77> no to both questions.
<Mohan_chml> Cool
<johnny77> why do you ask?
<Mohan_chml> then you can use a common / and not /home and /boot, etc., In separate drives
<Mohan_chml> AbhiJit: It will be better to continue with / and you carry on :)
<AbhiJit> Mohan_chml, :D
<johnny77> would I be able to access files on my HDD when I'm booted into ubuntu?
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: and One more question. What is the size of your RAM?
<johnny77> I'm pretty sure 1gb.
<AbhiJit> johnny77, yes sure
<johnny77> I've only been using ubuntu for about a week, but am really enjoying it. If it wasn't for a couple windows only programs, I'd fully switch.
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: Ubuntu and other Linux Operating systems Identifies Win File formats like FAT 32 and NTFS. But M$ Will never detect Linux FIle systems. i.e, you cannot view the contents of Ubuntu in Win
<Mohan_chml> AbhiJit: make him add 2 GB Swap. make sure he edits the partition correctly
<AbhiJit> dinner time!
<AbhiJit> :P
<johnny77> i read something about the swap partition. should that be on the HHD or the SD card?
<Mohan_chml> lol Okay then. I will handle this. Go and have it :P
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: HDD
<johnny77> so in the end I'll still have to mess with the windows partitions.
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: at what stage you are?? and nope. you win partitions remain as it is. What you have to do is, get a 15 GB free space
<johnny77> right now I have not started at all on the dual boot. I currently have ubuntu installed using wubi.
<Mohan_chml> Nice
<johnny77> Would the swap be kind of like the wubi install a 2gb section blocked off from windows?
<Mohan_chml> Swap area = virtual RAM
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: ready to Rock?
<johnny77> sorry I can't do it right at this minute, I don't have the SD card... whated to make sure of a couple of things before I went out and bought it.
<johnny77> brb
<Mohan_chml> Okay :)
<johnny77> back... sorry took so long.
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: No worries =]
<johnny77> so would the swap area be set up during the installation.
 * AbhiJit too back!
<AbhiJit> having swap on card it self is good in the sense that you can plug that card in any usb boot enabled pc and have swap with you
<Mohan_chml> AbhiJit: carry on =]
<AbhiJit> also swap is mainly used for hibernation if you are not going to hibernate then swap is not that much necessary
<AbhiJit> Mohan_chml, you be here too!
<Mohan_chml> Ummm...! I will watch ya :D
<AbhiJit> :)
<johnny77> I'm really confused. I'm familiar with swap files as windows uses them, but am getting a little confused on how this works with my ubuntu dual boot.
<johnny77> Is it just that I have to tell the install where to create the swap files?
<Mohan_chml> !swap
<ubot2> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: ^ you can read about swap there ^^
<johnny77> thank you.
<Mohan_chml> (:
<hobgoblin> afternoon
<Mohan_chml> Hiyas hobgoblin (:
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: how's things
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: watched Soccer, Cricket, Animatinon movie, Death race and slept. Is there any other thing to say about today? :D
<johnny77> a swap partition is an actual partition on the HHD, right?
<hobgoblin> are you hungry?
<hobgoblin> johnny77: not necessarily
<hobgoblin> depends what you want to do - do you need to suspend/hibernate?
<johnny77> i don't plan to suspend/hibernate manually. I not sure if Ubuntu does it automatically after a period of inactivity.
<hobgoblin> not that I know of - if you're not planning to then you could use a swap file instead of a partition
<hobgoblin> if you go with a partition - as long as it is actually there then the installer will recognise and use it
<johnny77> if I'm going to set up a dual boot ubuntu & windows, should I create a swap partition? I'm planning to install ubuntu on a SD card to avoid having to play with the partitions. I have 1 HHD with 1 partition.
<hobgoblin> it's up to you :)
<johnny77> if I created a swap partition in the HHD it would of course affect the partition windows is installed on and could loose all my data?
<hobgoblin> you'd need to shrink windows first - what version windows is it?
<johnny77> xp.
<hobgoblin> I'd use the partition editor in the livecd then
<hobgoblin> assuming you;ve data on there - backup
<hobgoblin> there's always the possibility that fate decides to interven in the middle of the partitioning and turns the power off
<hobgoblin> the need for swap depends on a couple of things really
<johnny77> would it be just as good to create swap files on the HHD instead of a full partition?
<hobgoblin> you;d need to be able to create them on a linux partition as far as I know - so you;d still be needing to partition
<Mohan_chml> AbhiJit: Thing to remember: always use Ext format to install Ubuntu
<AbhiJit> Mohan_chml, not for usb
<hobgoblin> how much RAM do you have and what do you intend to use ubuntu for - memory intensive things or not?
<hobgoblin> AbhiJit: you;ll not install ubuntu on a fat32 partition
<AbhiJit> hobgoblin, unetbootin says so
<hobgoblin> that's to do with the iso not an install
<shahan> Google earth is not running http://paste.ubuntu.com/504611/
<johnny77> I have 1gb memory and only plan to use general computer stuff, email, Open Office, internet... etc.
<johnny77> can i create the swap partition on the SD card?
<hobgoblin> johnny77: then I would use a swap file - you can create it in the / afaik
<johnny77> what is "/ afaik" ?
<AbhiJit> johnny77, i told you
<hobgoblin> johnny77: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How%20do%20I%20add%20more%20swap?
<shahan> johnny77: / means root
<hobgoblin> johnny77: afaik - as far as I know and / is root - where all the install resides
<johnny77> ok, i knew / meant root, but was not sure what afaik meant.
<hobgoblin> johnny77: I would create a 1Gb swap file - the link I gave shows a 512Mb one only
<hobgoblin> that should be sufficient - I rarely touched swap with 1Gb RAM
<johnny77> and that swap file would be on the SD card right?
<johnny77> and I'd create that in ubuntu after the install?
<hobgoblin> yes
<johnny77> ok, thank you everyone...
<hobgoblin> :)
 * phillw waves, anyone in here used to recovering a dual boot system (windows) via a ubuntu start up usb stick?
<Fanshawe> I can't get evolution to play sounds or pop up notifiers for any alarms I set on tasks, appojntments, etc.
<Fanshawe> How do I do this?
<Fanshawe> A little quiet this evening, I see.
<stlsaint> yo yo
 * bobo123 goes fetching an yoyo :-)
<pedro3005> hey stlsaint
<pedro3005> in today's class I went over a bit of...
<pedro3005> project euler!
<pedro3005> >:)
<stlsaint> :P
<stlsaint> pedro3005: class minutes?
<pedro3005> stlsaint, we started a wiki page here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Development/Academy/IntroToPython
<stlsaint> awesome
<bobo123> I have an avi here with multiple subtitles included in it, vlc(1.06 in ubuntu10.04) do lists the 3 subtitles in its video/subtitle-menu, but when I select any of them, no text is rendered. What can I do?
<pedro3005> stlsaint, know anything about IMAP?
<stlsaint> mail?
<pedro3005> yeah
<pedro3005> someone is asking me about configuring imap
<stlsaint> in evolution or something? i really dont deal with mail all that much
<pedro3005> yeah me neither
<bobo123> Here is what vlc is saying when informationlevel is on 2, when I select one of the subtitles: http://pastebin.com/w1EwLeSQ
<bobo123> Hm... someone said "build VLC yourself, VLC shipped by ubuntu is broken by their package maintainers.", but I'm not sure I dare to compile vlc myself, do anyone knows of a thirdparty repository with vlc in it that I can use to get a working version of vlc?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-03
<bobo123> no worry, I will try the ppa:ferramroberto/vlc repository mentioned at http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/install-vlc-114-in-ubuntu-via-new-ppa.html
<yax51> anyone know how to get a mic working?
<AndrewMC> yax51: go to System> Sound> Input and select anything there until you see the level meter move when you talk into it
<yax51> ok
<yax51> nothing....
<seidos> yax51, you might try recording in audacity.  but, i don't know, i haven't got recording to work either.  but, i don't really have a mic except the built in mic on my notebook
<yax51> well I'm trying to run skype, but I can't get the internal mic working either...
<seidos> yax51, i'm not really sure how the internal mics work.  i assume (er, probably mistakenly) that it is just wired to an input into the sound chip.  what sound chip do you have?
<yax51> realtek HD auido
<yax51> audio
<seidos> yax51, i would point out that when i used audacity i am given like 4 options to select what mic input to use
<seidos> is that the HD Intel driver?
<seidos> i think we use the same driver
<yax51> I think so
<seidos> in my lshw it says 82801H HD Audio controller, driver = HD Intel
<yax51> how do I check and see if my comp is even detecting a mic?
<seidos> yax51, well, try audacity, then see what you get.  i think a mic just works by plugging into an input.  unless the built in mic is a usb mic O_o.  i don't know, i am speculating.
<johnny77> hello. are the people that helped me this afternoon still here?
<dave_> i am new to ubuntu.  can anyone help with an error when i try to install macbuntu?
<dave_> it says i must have root priviliges to be able to install
<AbhiJit> hi
<AndrewMC> !hi | AbhiJit
<ubot2> Factoid 'hi' not found
<AbhiJit> AndrewMC, :D
<AndrewMC> uhh
<AndrewMC> odd that factoid isnt there
<AbhiJit> removed!
<AndrewMC> ya i just learned that
<Mohan_chml> lol AndrewMC
<schmavis> my monitor goes to standby after booting. help.
<AndrewMC> schmavis: please explain your issue more clearly so peole may be able to provide support
<mR0> What app I need to be installed to get VOIP in my comp?
<AbhiJit> skype
<mR0> AbhiJit: as  I knew, skype is only for skype registered member. I mean, I wanna app look like YM or Gtalk? is there any?
<AbhiJit> mR0, you can use gmail itself to call anywhere in world
<AbhiJit> us to us is free in gmail
<mR0> Ok, I'll try... Thnks for ur info...:)
<b_> I just installed Pinguy OS 10.04.1.2. Immediately after booting, my monitor goes into standby.
<b_> I updated the video card drivers using the live cd, but it did not help.
<mR0> I've searched on http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html, but there is no linux client
<Mohan_chml> b_: you sure that your CPU is running?
<Mohan_chml> when the monitor is in stand-by ?
<b_> Yes, I can hear the start up sound
<mR0> Mohan_chml: mb the screen resolution
<Mohan_chml> mR0: yeah may be
<Mohan_chml> b_: you are using Dual boot?
<b_> ya
<b_> with windows 7
<Mohan_chml> can you see the boot screen?
<b_> yes. the monitor goes standby after selecting ubuntu in grub
<Mohan_chml> get into recovery mode and look for re configuring x-server
<Mohan_chml> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  that will do I think
<b_> monitor went into standby in recovery mode
<Mohan_chml> pedro3005: help b_ in edot xorg screen resolution in Live CD. I will brb
<Mohan_chml> breakfast
<Mohan_chml> edit*
<earthling_> Evince no longer opens PDFs, it says opening for a few seconds and then nothing, how to fix?
<earthling_> now its working, there was an update that needed installing, apparently
<AbhiJit> :)
<earthling_> speaking of updates, will installing all the "recommended updates" slow down my computer?
<earthling_> I'm trying to install just the stuff I really need
<hobgoblin> earthling_: I've never had a recommended update slow my computer down
<earthling_> hobgoblin, ok
<earthling_> and what about installing programs from synaptic?
<earthling_> there's an amazing amount of programs available :)
<earthling_> I'm trying to preserve the nice speed of things I have now
<hobgoblin> well I'd not install all of what is available ...
<hobgoblin> earthling_: to be honest I'm not really sure what you mean by slowing down if you install something
<earthling_> from my experience on a certain other operating system :)
<earthling_> its nice and quick after a fresh install then over time, it becomes slow as molasses
<hobgoblin> oic - well about the only thing you 'might' find is installing a kde app in gnome or a gnome app in kde etc
<hobgoblin> I'd not worry too much - linux is not windows
<earthling_> I'm using gnome, but I'd like to try kde and xfce
<hobgoblin> and you can say the name here - we don't bite :)
<earthling_> hehe ok
<hobgoblin> earthling_: then I suggest looking at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php - left pane at the bottom(ish) Playing around
<earthling_> thx
<hobgoblin> I've done it - it WILL mean you get a massive menu as each app will be duplicated
<hobgoblin> depending on your system - RAM mostly - you might find it more beneficial to install each in a virtrual machine
<earthling_> ok, I'll look into that
<earthling_> thx,bbl
<mxe5> What would be the best app to use to clone my hard drive to make a backup to another hard drive - running gnome 10.4 ? ?
<hobgoblin> mxe5: try clonezilla http://www.clonezilla.org/ also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging
<LeAstrale> Piskie!?
<LeAstrale> hobgoblin, Long time no see :) How are you?
<hobgoblin> VIKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<hobgoblin> how's things LeAstrale
<LeAstrale> <3
<LeAstrale> Well things are good :) Join the team channel for some chatting?
<hobgoblin> lol - don't go there much - only just rejoined the team :)
<LeAstrale> Well :) If I guess correctly we aren't supposed to chat regular in here :)
<hobgoblin> this is the help channel - not like it used to be
<Fanshawe> Evolution doesn't notify me of alarms. Can anyone tell me how I fix this?
<Fanshawe> I guess we're dead today, but I had another question, also. How do I start a program with high priority?
<phillw> !nice | Fanshawe
<ubot2> Fanshawe: 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<phillw> is that what you mean?
<Fanshawe> Yeah. I'd like to start a specific process with a lower nice value (higher priority).
<Fanshawe> My media player stutters, so I figure that might help.
<hobgoblin> likely to be nothing to do with it at all I would have thought
<Fanshawe> Then what would help?
<hobgoblin> what player is it? have you installed all the codecs? what sort of media is it? does it do it all the time?
<Fanshawe> I use VLC. Codecs are good as far as I know. They're mp3 files, and the player always stutters for a few seconds at the beginning of each song. A bit of a frustration.
<phillw> Fanshawe: I don't know which media player you're using, but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=883660 will give you a bit of information that should apply to them all.
<phillw> ahh, vlc - yeah, it's quite good. if you're struggling with cpu time, you may want to give deadbeef a try; it is less resource hungry for playing mp3s
<hobgoblin> vlc includes codecs as far as I know - so if you played 2 mp3's there'd be a stutter followed by normal then stutter again ?
<Fanshawe> Yeah, it's at the start of each track. I've turned off all album art/tag downloading.
<hobgoblin> is it only vlc that gives the issue?
<Fanshawe> I'll look into deadbeef, but I do like vlc. I believe it's only vlc doing this, although I can't remember the last media player I had before that.
<hobgoblin> lol - I can't remember the last time I used vlc :)
<Fanshawe> I'm open to recommendations for other players, but I'd like to try and get this working first
<hobgoblin> what does top say when vlc is running? I'd start there - but maybe it is resources.
<hobgoblin> which is all getting away from your original query which I've noidea about - never needed to renice something
<mR0> Hi all: what app I need to install to get gmail & yahoo on my comp for VOIP?
<shredder12> mR0, do you mean audio calling feature of gmail chat?
<shredder12> hi Mohan_chml
<mR0> shredder12: yes gmail & yahoo
<Mohan_chml> Heya shredder12
<shredder12> mR0, you can try either empathy or Pidgin IM client.  I don't use VoIP often but I guess they work fine. Empathy is the default messaging client in Lucid btw
<mR0> thanks shredder12, I'll try
<shredder12> mR0, :)
<mR0> shredder12: how to enabling voice call on empathy?
<Fanshawe> Just checking back in to say I fixed the VLC stuttering problem.
<Fanshawe> It was purely a software problem. Audio output module needs to be changed from autodetect to ALSA.
<Fanshawe> thanks for the help all
<shredder12> mR0, once you have enabled the account, right click on any icon on the buddy list. You should see the option for audio/video call
<mR0> shredder12: yes it is, but audio & video calls is unable. What it tells about?
<shredder12> mR0, i haven't use audio calling for a while, let me try it out
<mR0> oke shredder12
<shredder12> mR0, it works fine on my system. I initiated an audio call, my friend accepted it and it worked fine
<mR0> shredder12: or mb my friends doesn't use video & audio calls. Is that posible?
<shredder12> mR0, may be, I am not sure. If they have accepted the call, you should the the time counter at the left bottom of the window.
<mR0> yes i think so... they doesn't use it I guess
<shredder12> i guess so
<johnny77> I created a ubuntu netbook usb drive, but for some reason I can't get it to boot off of it. I tried changing my boot order, putting my HDD last, but it still won't boot. any ideas?
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: is it 10.10??
<johnny77> no, I think the version is 10.04
<hobgoblin> what happens exactly - easier for you to tell us than for us to guess ;)
<johnny77> I shut down windows. insert my SD card where I installed the Ubuntu netbook usb files. then when I power back on, it boots directly to windows.
<Mohan_chml> Heya hobgoblin (:
<hobgoblin> johnny77: I'd guess that you have no bootloader installed
<hobgoblin> hi Mohan_chml
<johnny77> I thought that is what I was doing when I put the ubuntu on the USb drive.
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: try pressing f12 at startup to get boot options listed.
<johnny77> When I do that it gives me too options: Network or my hard drive.
<johnny77> But in my bios it has 6 boot options: IDE1, IDE0, USB FDD, USB HDD, USB CD Rom, Network.
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: I have no clue as I never tried with an SD card
<johnny77> when I use the Universal USB installer on the ISO it should create a bootable USB drive, right?
<hobgoblin> me neither - but that I think is a red herring
<hobgoblin> johnny77: have you actually installed it yet? did the bootable usb run
<johnny77> I created the bootable USB drive, but can't get it to boot it.
<hobgoblin> oh ok - I understand
<hobgoblin> did you use unetbootin?
<johnny77> no, what is that?
<hobgoblin> how did you create the bootable usb thing then?
<hobgoblin> johnny77: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<johnny77> on the download instructions on the Ubuntu website give me a link to a "Universal USB Installer" I used that.
 * hobgoblin goes to look 
 * Mohan_chml follows hobgoblin 
<hobgoblin> johnny77: ok - looks similar to unetbootin - I can only go by the graphics, never having needed to use a usb
<hobgoblin> johnny77: can you put the usb into a windows machine and see what files there are on it?
<johnny77> yes, windows see the USB drive.
<johnny77> I'm now using unetbootin to create the bootable USB drive. Then I try it...
<johnny77> I also created a CD with Ubuntu netbook I can see if I can boot from. If all else fails.
<hobgoblin> whay did you want to use a usb to do it with if you have a cd?
<johnny77> Well, I have a netbook so there are no CD drives. I'm using a USB CD and thought that if the USB drives wouldn't boot the CD may not... Also I was creating it as we were talking.
<hobgoblin> :)
<johnny77> hope I'm not causing headaches :)
<hobgoblin> not anymore than normal :)
<johnny77> Got the USB Drive created using unetbootin. Going to reboot, if not work try CD... See you guys again, hopefully from Ubuntu.
<hobgoblin> hang on - open the thing up
<johnny77> open the usb drive?
<hobgoblin> have a look and see what files are on the thing before you try and reboot
<hobgoblin> yes
<hobgoblin> open it  in whatever filemanager you have
<johnny77> it has files on it... they look the same as the other one...
<hobgoblin> does it look sort of like http://i.imgur.com/xA5Vz.png
<johnny77> yup.
<hobgoblin> have a go then I guess
<johnny77> ok, thanks
<hobgoblin> someone else had best help if it fails - I have no idea with usb boots
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Mohan_chml> Hello Silver_Fox_ =]
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Mohan_chml , how are you ?
<AbhiJit> hey Silver_Fox_ :)
<hobgoblin> Silver_Fox_: o/
<Mohan_chml> Silver_Fox_: doing good and how about you?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello AbhiJit .  How are you ?
<AbhiJit> Silver_Fox_, sleeping!
<Silver_Fox_> I am fine thank you Mohan_chml ,  just recovering after a squash match
<AbhiJit> i mean going to sleep!!!! feeling sleepy!
<Mohan_chml> Ah!!!
<AbhiJit> :)
<Mohan_chml> lol AbhiJit :P
<AbhiJit> Mohan_chml, :D
<harrsonk> Does anyone here know where I can get the old screensaver of an engine?
<harrsonk> the devs took it out in ubuntu 9.10
<harrsonk> hello?
<AndrewMC> !patience | harrsonk
<ubot2> harrsonk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<stlsaint> harrsonk: honestly the only way i would be able to help you is via google so i would only suggest you head there
<johnny77> I need some major help... i tried to install dual boot ubuntu with windows and it screwed up.
<johnny77> now i can't get windows or ubuntu... it boots up and says "grub>" in a black dos-like screen
<johnny77> I tried to install Ubuntu netbook on a SD card, but while the instalation saw the SD card, the bootloader can not find it.
<johnny77> I thought if I could rewrite the bootloader by reinstalling Ubuntu, but installing it on the HD with windows, but it did not give me the option any more.
<johnny77> It showed that I had two OS already, one being only 5gb the other is where my windows is installed. I'm thinking that the 5gb is a swap partition. Since I'm dead in the water, any advice would be greating appreciated.
<johnny77> be back on it a few minutes..
<johnny77> I'm up and around, but leaving chat open and checking on it. If you have any suggestion just let me know. And I'll see them the next time I check. Thank you.
<johnny77> I need some major help... i tried to install dual boot ubuntu with windows and it screwed up.
<johnny77> now i can't get windows or ubuntu... it boots up and says "grub>" in a black dos-like screen
<johnny77> I tried to install Ubuntu netbook on a SD card, but while the instalation saw the SD card, the bootloader can not find it.
<johnny77> I thought if I could rewrite the bootloader by reinstalling Ubuntu, but installing it on the HD with windows, but it did not give me the option any more.
<johnny77> It showed that I had two OS already, one being only 5gb the other is where my windows is installed. I'm thinking that the 5gb is a swap partition. Since I'm dead in the water, any advice would be greating appreciated.
<johnny77> can anyone help me with a messed up dual boot?
<johnny77> tried to install a dual boot, but upon booting it falls into grub rescue command line. Can anyone help?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-26
<tester_> im trying to dual boot windows 7 and blackbuntu.  i have a c drive and then 373 gbs of unallocated space.  how can i put linux on the allocated space?
<urlin2u> ubuntu only and cross posting is not appreciated
<theunsureguy> just use WUBI
<theunsureguy> whoops misread ur post
<r4y> I am wondering, is there a way to send text messages to my brother's phone using Ubuntu Linux on my computer from for free?
<philipballew> r4y, google voice?
<mbaxter> hi all
<r4y> checking
<philipballew> yes mbaxter
<r4y> Neat. Thank you for the info
<r4y> I pulled my back, so getting my brother's number would be too much work right now, ha ha, o well.
<philipballew> check for it on facebook?
<r4y> I am not on Facebook
<philipballew> oh, just assuming
<r4y> It's cool.
<mbaxter> dos any one know how to chang the login screen backround on ubuntu
<r4y> I have the info somewhere
<r4y> I am looking
<philipballew> mbaxter, 11.04?
<mbaxter> ya
<r4y> Well, I know I had the info somewhere. I will Google then
<r4y> http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<mbaxter> thanks ill give it a try
<r4y> It works great, but the second command needs to be used to keep the menu from popping up at login
<r4y> I meant this command
<r4y> sudo unlink /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<mbaxter> alright thanks ill going to give it a try now
<mbaxter> :)
<r4y> Cool, see ya
<r4y> Help:
<r4y> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/add-google-voice-alerts-to-the-ubuntu-messaging-menu/
<r4y> Once installed you'll find the notifier sat in your Messaging Menu just waiting to be configured.
<r4y> where?
<r4y> Messaging menu?
<r4y> Evolution?, or what?
<r4y> I don't use evolution. In fact I got rid of the tray icon for it.
<r4y> Empathy then I guess it seems
<r4y> I am confused, do I use an email address I have? or?
<r4y> OK, I think I understand now, never mind
<philipballew> r4y, talkin to yourself?
<r4y> LOL, yep
<r4y> I got it figured out.
<r4y> OK, now I need help
<philipballew> r4y, whats up
<r4y> I clicked chat, then new call, then next to contact ID, do I use phone numbers there?
<philipballew> gv?
<r4y> it's in empathy, but maybe Empathy is the wrong program to be using for Google voice
<philipballew> i use googlevoice.com
<r4y> Maybe it's a commandline program?
<r4y> O, OK, I will try that instead.
<r4y> Can I do it from my Gmail account?
<r4y> I guess not
<r4y> Thank you for the help.
<philipballew> yeah, you can call
<r4y> I don't have to have a phone for this, do I?
<philipballew> idk
<philipballew> this is non-ubuntu now
<philipballew> so im not to sure
<r4y> Well,  I will try. And you are right, sorry.
<philipballew> i can help non ubuntu if the channel isnt busy
<r4y> arg, I can't get past the registration, because of the letter image box which I have done at least 7 or so times now.
<r4y> Do capital letters matter
<philipballew> for what?
<r4y> Finally I got past the registration for Google Talk.
<r4y> You know the letter box thingy to verify that I am a human.
<philipballew> hum. thats cool
<r4y> I meant GV, not GT
<r4y> Well anyway, I've got to go. Thank you for the help. Phil.
<r4y> O, never mind Phil left
<ScottSanbar> Hi, all.  Is there a way to change my default desktop from Gnome to Unity via the command line or an application available after login from the Gnome desktop?
<M0hi> I dont think that you can shift without logging out. lemme search though
<zkriesse> ScottSanbar: There is a way you can shift it via the Login Menu options in your settings menu
<zkriesse> System -> Settings -> Login Menu i think it is
<M0hi> Zach, aww I thought he wanted to shift the desktop :|. my bad
<M0hi> that can be done in login menu
<ScottSanbar> zkriesse, M0hi: Clicking on System->Administration->Login Settings gives a dialog box entirely grayed out except for a button called "unlock", which does nothing.  Could this be because I am not logged in on my console desktop?  I do not have a keyboard or mouse attached to the Ubuntu PC, hence the problem.
<zkriesse> Most likely
<ScottSanbar> Bummer, I guess I'll have to move my keyboard/mouse over to my Ubuntu box whenever I want to switch and just do it at the login screen :(
<philipballew> ScottSanbar, whats the problem?
<zkriesse> Well if you can unlock the login settings menu you can choose a default option there
<zkriesse> <-- neil1 has quit (Quit: Leaving.)
<zkriesse> --> neil1 (~neil@80-42-234-238.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com) has joined #ubuntu-beginners
<zkriesse> <ScottSanbar> Hi, all.  Is there a way to change my default desktop from Gnome to Unity via the command line or an application available after login from the Gnome desktop?
<zkriesse> <M0hi> I dont think that you can shift without logging out. lemme search though
<zkriesse> <zkriesse> ScottSanbar: There is a way you can shift it via the Login Menu options in your settings menu
<zkriesse> <zkriesse> System -> Settings -> Login Menu i think it is
<zkriesse> <M0hi> Zach, aww I thought he wanted to shift the desktop :|. my bad
<zkriesse> <M0hi> that can be done in login menu
<zkriesse> <ScottSanbar> zkriesse, M0hi: Clicking on System->Administration->Login Settings gives a dialog box entirely grayed out except for a button called "unlock", which does nothing.  Could this be because I am not logged in on my console desktop?  I do not have a keyboard or mouse attached to the Ubuntu PC, hence the problem.
<zkriesse> <zkriesse> Most likely
<zkriesse> philipballew: see above
<philipballew> nice!
<ScottSanbar> I have been running Ubuntu 11.04 since 9/11 without a keyboard or mouse, with only 1 reboot due to an upgrade.  I use TightVNC server and RealVNC.
<philipballew> so your logging into it from windows?
<ScottSanbar> Yes.  I also use XMing/Putty for an initial ssh terminal window if I need to configure something to get the full Desktop working via VNC, or quick and dirty stuff or to individual windows for things like FireFox, etc. floating around on my Dual Screen Windows Machine outside the RealVNC Gnome Desktop window.
<philipballew> you should go to say a thrift store and a keybord will be cheep
<ScottSanbar> I also set up XDMCP but XMing does not handle that very well, and you lose the desktop if you disconnect (like when I reboot my Windows PC) which is not the case with VNC.
<philipballew> try vnc through ssh
<ScottSanbar> I do not have room for 2 keyboards anywhere.  I will get a KVM switch on ebay probably, if it becomes a problem, but so far it really has been no problem at all - I just haven't needed to hook up a keyboard or mouse at all and prefer to have my Windows and Ubuntu desktops all on the same 2 screens.
<ScottSanbar> why?
<ScottSanbar> (not a problem except for the Unity/Gnome switch, that is)
<ScottSanbar> philipballew: I am curious why you mention VNC through ssh - for security?
<philipballew> yeah. exactly
<philipballew> it is what everyone in #ubuntu-server tells me to do
<ScottSanbar> Oh, I am on my home network, which is behind 2 firewalls and no wireless, with no ports open to the outside.  Should I still be concerned?
<ScottSanbar> I can answer my own question - there is a definite possibilyt someone could hack into my network, especially with my IPs exposed to potential hackers all over IRC now, so being careful is a good idea in all I do.  I will take your advice, philipballew, and set it up that way.  Thanks.
<philipballew> actually ScottSanbar I hacked your network yesterday
<philipballew> 6 times
<philipballew> jk
<ScottSanbar> I really have no idea how hard it would be to hack my network - don't know much about that stuff.
<philipballew> its do able if someone wants
<ScottSanbar> Well, that's really nice to know :(
<ScottSanbar> How long would it usually take for a typical home network setup?
<philipballew> hard to say. I did my parents in 30 minutes
<ScottSanbar> did they have a hardware firewall?
<philipballew> no they did not
<philipballew> I want to install one of those.
<philipballew> whats a good way to
<ScottSanbar> Well, I can give you a great link that will really help you if you want.  These are not being produced anymore and area real bargain
<philipballew> go for it
<ScottSanbar> http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-Linksys-WRT320N-Dual-Band-Wireless-N-Gigabit/dp/tech-data/B001SEL326
<philipballew> could I make a desktop a firewall
<philipballew> a really strong one
<ScottSanbar> I am sorry, I do not know much about that - I would think you could use a desktop with a version of Linux specifically made to be a firewall.  I believe there is a Wikipedia page that has a list of all the various linux distros and could point you to those specifically made for firewalling.
<ScottSanbar> I am pretty sure it would probably be a bad idea to use a standard version of multi-purpose Linux as a firewall, but not really certain or all that informed about that.
<philipballew> me wither
<philipballew> (either
<ScottSanbar> You would need to have 2 NICs or a NIC or motherboard with 2 ethernet ports, though.
<ScottSanbar> ebay might have decent routers, and if you did not need the wireless, you could get one for less than the link I posted.
<philipballew> I have a router
<philipballew> I put ddwrt on it
<ScottSanbar> or less (or only 1) ethernet ports for the internal network
<ScottSanbar> I looked it up - looks interesting - how well does it work?  http://grc.com
<philipballew> whats the link?
<philipballew> ddwrt is great!
<philipballew> its new router firmware
 * ApOgEE vote OpenWRT
<ScottSanbar> Gibson Research Corporation - he is the guy who made SpinRite.  He is really into security now.  He has a link on there you can click on to get to a web page that will test your firewall for security.  Very helpful. Also, he has lots of informational stuff and just about everything you would ever want to knwo is there about internet security.
<ScottSanbar> Steve Gibson - writes everthing in assembler still, even GuI and web stuff.
 * ScottSanbar is cooking a turkey burger
<zkriesse> @ ScottSanbar I had a steamed Sweet Potato, half of a Acorn Squash, and some grilled Asparagus soaked in olive oil with garlic for dinner
<ScottSanbar> skriesse: Ok, so make me feel bad - I'm on my third turkey burger going for four - just the meat only ...
<ScottSanbar> s/skriesse/zkriesse/
<zkriesse> Lol
<zkriesse> Well I'm actually on a Juice/Veggie/Fruit diet
<ScottSanbar> hey, at least its turkey instead of beef ... :)
<ScottSanbar> I am on a McDonald's/Whataburger/Potato Chips and whatever else will kill me sooner diet
<M0hi> ScottSanbar: you can call him with any name lol
<M0hi> skriesse aka zkriesse :P
<ScottSanbar> zkriesse:  actually, these turkey burgers are really yummy - preformed patties that come in vacuum sealed packs of two in a big carton of them dirt cheap from Wal-Mart.  I am sold!
<zkriesse> ScottSanbar: I know what they are
<zkriesse> I've had them
<zkriesse> I've lost weight though doing what I'm doing + it's HEALTHY
<zkriesse> Was 185 now down to 173, 30lbs to go
<ScottSanbar> zkriesse:  That is wonderful - congratulations!!!  I am actually dieting somewhat, and have lost 20-30 pounds, up and down, from 340 to 310 or so.
<ScottSanbar> 4 years ago my fighting weight was 230-240, and I do well with that when I am in shape, so I've got 80-90 pounds to go.
 * ScottSanbar feeds dog turkey
<Snicksie> does he like it ScottSanbar ? :D
<ScottSanbar> Hi, Snicksie - I do not think she even tastes it - just inhales it ... :D
<Snicksie> :p
<ScottSanbar> Her name is Lacy and she is my miniature poodle.  Best dog I have ever had, only small one I have ever had.
<Snicksie> nice :)
<Snicksie> yay, back to school tomorrow :p
<ScottSanbar> My son seems to really be enjoying college.
<M0hi> First person that I am seeing, who is happy to goto school. lol
<Snicksie> yeah, i've not always been happy about it M0hi :)
<Snicksie> but I learn the cool stuff, like programming etcetera :p
<Snicksie> I'll go to buy some food
<M0hi> hmmm k
<nit> hi everyone.. can i possibly know how to add my change of code in the ubuntu os?
<new-ubuntu-user> hiiiiii
<stlsaint> new-ubuntu-user: hello
<new-ubuntu-user>  does anyone know how to install vodafone mobile connect modem on ubuntu 11.04?
<new-ubuntu-user> im quite new to the whole ubuntu os
<stlsaint> new-ubuntu-user: i personally have never done it
<head_victim> new-ubuntu-user: you should just be able to plug it in and set it up with network manager, are you able to say what model of modem it is?
<stlsaint> new-ubuntu-user: and what version of ubuntu are you running?
<new-ubuntu-user> 11.04
<stlsaint> new-ubuntu-user: a quick search suggest that you should check out the vodafone website for connect drivers
<new-ubuntu-user> okay thanks a lot stlsaint
<stlsaint> aye i prolly should have re-read your OP before asking what version smh
<stlsaint> new-ubuntu-user: if you have questions about installing feel free to check back here
<new-ubuntu-user> thanks a lot :)
<stlsaint> np
<ashams> is there an Ubuntu edition for mobile devices?
<ScottSanbar> I have been using byobu.  When I first started using it, it worked fine.  Now, whenever I using it all the byobu sessions are the same screen - if I exit one, I exit them all, and any activity on one is reflected on all.  ?????
<ScottSanbar> OK, after futzing with it I figured out how it works - that is the intended behaviour, I create a new byobu screen with F2, then can use all the terminal windows to see all the byobu screen windows with F3, F4, etc.
<ScottSanbar> For those who use TightVNC server for VNC access to Linux, here is the way to get the clipboard to work:  install autocutsel (sudo apt-get install autocutsel) then add the following line just before the line that starts your xsession or whateveer in ~/.vnc/xstartup:  "autocutsel&" - works like a charm!
<ScottSanbar> Does anyone here use XMing?
<ScottSanbar> or PuTTY?
<Unit193> I have done so, but not for a little bit
<ScottSanbar> Unit193: I have had to stop using it because it screws up Windows.  I was wondering if anyone else had problems with it.
<ScottSanbar> I just realized this was not an Ubuntu problem.  Sorry.
<Unit193> For the record, I didn't really have major issues with it.
<ScottSanbar> It worked fine for a while, then started causing random slowdowns with key entry and mouse usage.  When I closed it, the problems went away.  Happened several times.  Worked fine for a long time, though.  Kind of weird.
<ScottSanbar> I figured out byobu finally, and it is very nice to use.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-27
<tico506> hi, I have a flashdrive that is working fine with a windows box and is coming up after fdisk -l but it is  not being automatically mounted
<tico506> I can put data on it on the windows box and read said data. I formatted it to exFAT
<tico506> NTFS format was not working
<tico506> any idea what I can do to get my ubuntu box to recognize it properly or the channel I should go to with the question?
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i wanted to talk about a personal project of an ubuntu remix that is in alpha version...
<asterismo> is there any other irc channel in which i can talk about this and make some questions?
<nlsthzn> silly question (I am trying my best to like and use tomboy notes)... is there a way of letting it autostart and be minimized to taskbar everytime?
<s-fox> Hello.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-28
<n00b43v3r> Hello, I'm learning javascript and I'd like to know a good irc channel for beginner developers. Any suggestions?
<seidos> thinking...
<seidos> i guess #ubuntu-beginners-dev
<seidos> or #ubuntu-beginners-team n00b43v3r
<seidos> but i don't know if any of them know javascript
<seidos> n00b43v3r: i assume you tried ##javascript
<n00b43v3r> thank you. I'm trying that now.
<seidos> n00b43v3r: honestly, if you really want to get something done, my best advice is probably to see if you can make friends with someone at a hackerspace.  the only 2 i know of are noisebridge in san francisco and crash space in culver city
<n00b43v3r> My problem isn't specific to javascript, in fact, I'd like to be able to talk to GNUCHESS in no matter what computer language.
<n00b43v3r> I've been looking their webpage, but can't find info on the program's interface.
<|GoLTaR|> hello, i need some help
<|GoLTaR|> i try to extraxt file , but i goot this error :/ /usr/bin/touch: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<geirha> |GoLTaR|: What's the exact command line that produces that error?
<|GoLTaR|> tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<geirha> Hm. What does   file /usr/bin/touch   say?
<geirha> Though why tar would call /usr/bin/touch is baffling
<geirha> Is tar an alias or function perhaps? What's the output of   type -a tar   ?
<seidos> |GoLTaR|: did you try tar -zxvf file.tar.gz ?
<|GoLTaR|> i try try tar -xf /full/path/to/file.tar and it work
<geirha> It's very odd to get an error message about touch when running tar though
<seidos> does tar usually work without the hyphen?
<geirha> Yes
<|GoLTaR|> im trying to make update but i got the same error :/
<geirha> make update?
<geirha> |GoLTaR|: Though, what does type say about tar?  type -a tar
<|GoLTaR|> apt-get update
<|GoLTaR|> -a tar
<|GoLTaR|> -a: command not found
<geirha> |GoLTaR|: "type" is a shell command
<|GoLTaR|> tar is /bin/tar
<|GoLTaR|> sorry
<geirha> |GoLTaR|: Do you get the error after you hit ENTER, or do you see when you try to tab complete?
<|GoLTaR|> after i hit enter
<geirha> |GoLTaR|: Hm. And the output of this?   file /usr/bin/touch /bin/touch
<geirha> "file" is a command that tries to determine filetypes
<|GoLTaR|> /usr/bin/touch: symbolic link to `/bin/touch'
<|GoLTaR|> /bin/touch:     ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), corrupted program header size, corrupted section header size
<geirha> Oh, that doesn't look right. corrupted program header size
<|GoLTaR|> how can i fix this? :/
<geirha> Well, that depends on the magnitude of the problem. If it's only /bin/touch that is affected, reinstalling coreutils may do the trick
<|GoLTaR|> i need to reinstall the touch ?
<|GoLTaR|> tar?
<geirha> Well, all we know is that the touch command is corrupted
<geirha> Whether this is due to a corrupt filesystem, failing harddrive or a malicious command is hard to know.
<seidos> not "the" touch, just touch
<|GoLTaR|> i lost connection :/
<seidos> i better go do other things, root lock, and read the touch man page
<|GoLTaR|> what to reinstall? :/
<seidos> |GoLTaR|: you can try sudo apt-get purge coreutils
<seidos> |GoLTaR|: then sudo apt-get install coreutils
<geirha> I'd say sudo apt-get --reinstall install coreutils
<geirha> removing coreutils will likely uninstall a ton of other packages
<seidos> yeah, didn't work here
<seidos> i'm off
<geirha> But again, the issue may not be limited to just the touch command
<geirha> But its 3:30 am here now. I really have to get to bed. Reinstall coreutils and do a filesystem check. Keep an eye open for similarly odd errors.
<geirha> Oh and don't indiscriminately copy/paste commands containing sudo from random sites/forums. Figure out what the command does first; you may ask in here for a second opinion.
<ApOgEE> ;)
<coalwater> how do i find the file creation date from terminal
<Unit193> coalwater: ls -l not do it for you? :D
<coalwater> it shows modification date right ?
<coalwater> i want first creation date
<Unit193> I could be wrong, but read this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/creation-date-of-file-using-the-ls-command-51921/#post259921
<coalwater> i found it in the man page, inside --time
<Unit193> Coffeecat, nice :D
<kosaidpo> helllo
<kosaidpo> guys
<kosaidpo> how can i use httrack to dl only the ww.site.com/target the file under taget DIR
<josimba> hello
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-29
<rezbd> how to find a soft after installing it?!
<rezbd> installed netspeed but don't see it!
<harpo> morning
<ilea> hi all
<ilea> i tried ubuntu on a acer laptop and after it loads i can barely see the desktop on the screen what to do?
<ilea> or what could be the problem?
<amjjawad> Hi ilea :)
<amjjawad> What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<ilea> hi
<ilea> 11.04
<amjjawad> Ok and what are the hardware details of your machine?
<ilea> acer laptop
<ilea> 1800 Mhz or more
<ilea> 3 Gb ram
<ilea> intel video card
<ilea> intel gma 3000 or something
<amjjawad> Ok
<amjjawad> Have you already installed Ubuntu?
<ilea> no
<amjjawad> great
<amjjawad> are you booting from LiveCD or LiveUSB?
<ilea> when i put the cd in and boot
<ilea> live cd
<amjjawad> I see
<ilea> after it loads i can barely see the desktop
<amjjawad> have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ilea> i need to change screen britnes or what
<ilea> no
<amjjawad> ok
<amjjawad> please do that
<amjjawad> make sure your downlaoded file is ok and not damaged
<amjjawad> and when you burn that image to a CD, make sure to burn with lower speed, say 8x
<ilea> its ok i tried in my pc and its ok
<ilea> on the laptop i can barely see the desktop
<xerox4100> Hi guys anyone got time to help out a new guy :p
<amjjawad> so it works on your PC without any issue?
<ilea> maybe the fraphic card is not ok
<amjjawad> ok, do you mean it's dark?
<ilea> its integreted intel graphics
<amjjawad> well, I do have Intel on this PC I'm using now and never had an issue but with Unity, anything is possible
<LemonAid> Please do not wait to ask questions, simply ask! If anyone knows the answer, they will reply as soon as they can. || How to ask smart questions - http://is.gd/nmyFqV
<amjjawad> same here
<amjjawad> xerox4100, hi :)
<ilea> dark and only in some light the desktop becomes visible
<ilea> but barely
<amjjawad> hmmm, that's weird
<amjjawad> do you have anoter OS on that machine?
<xerox4100> hello amjjawad
<amjjawad> Hi xerox4100  :)
<xerox4100> Could someone give me some guidance on some sound issues. if i play a movie or something like that on the web it works but if i play a game there is no sound?
<ilea> it had a strange linux i never saw before but i booted slitaz and deleted it
<amjjawad> xerox4100, browser and OS?
<amjjawad> What Linux does your laptop have?
<xerox4100> I am using ubuntu 11.04 and it came with firefox
<amjjawad> xerox4100, is your Firefox up-to-date?
<xerox4100> ya
<amjjawad> and your flash? is it updated?
<ilea> i dont know something easy and very similar to the cloud distros
<xerox4100> the sound works fine in the browser
<xerox4100> any it playes the system sounds when you boot it up
<ilea> it had that when i bought the laptop
<xerox4100> and*
<amjjawad> ilea, do one thing ... search here www.googlubuntu.com for similar issues
<amjjawad> either you will be directed to Ubuntu Forum and you'll find many threads or you may be directed to Ubutnu Documenation Pages
<amjjawad> xerox4100, so when you go to Youtube, everything is ok except for that game u play?
<E3D3> ilea: I think its a stupid question but I guess you also tried the special laptop buttons for changing brightness ?
<xerox4100> any application
<amjjawad> xerox4100, sorry?
<ilea> it dosnt have those buttons
<amjjawad> E3D3, there is nothing called "Stupid" quesiton ;)
<xerox4100> ya if i play any video on the web it works
<amjjawad> xerox4100, let me guess, are you playing on failbook?
<xerox4100> 1 sec let me google that
<ilea> now i use ubuntu 11.10 beta 2 on my pc
<amjjawad> xerox4100, have you tried to play that on Chromium?
<ilea> didnt try it yet on the laptop
<E3D3> amjjawad: You should have known/hear me last week. Maybe it was the flu but I was annoying stupid. But thanks for the support :-)
<amjjawad> ilea, be careful with Beta Versions :) I prefer to install these versions on test machines
<ilea> i test them too
<ilea> and send error reports
<amjjawad> E3D3, we didn't talk before :)
<ilea> like the unity bar closes sometimes
<E3D3> amjjawad: You was lucky ;-)
<amjjawad> ilea, I'm a member in Lubuntu Team and I've been testing Lubuntu 11.10 beta2 too on two test pcs
<amjjawad> E3D3, ahahahahha
<xerox4100> if i try to play music threw banshee it doesn't work or a game threw wine
<ilea> and the lunchers up in the bar sometimes when ubuntu boots dosnt apear
<amjjawad> I have no experience in Wine and Wubi ... I never use these things
<ilea> the indicators
<ilea> sound internet etc
<ilea> only after restart
<ilea> strange bug
<amjjawad> ilea, are you talking about Ubuntu 11.10?
<ilea> yes
<ilea> i am using it right now
<amjjawad> Oh, thank God I'm testing Lubuntu :D
<amjjawad> I'm not a fan of Unity :(
<ilea> i like unity and gnome 3
<ilea> u should see how good fedora 15 looks
<amjjawad> ilea, I'm trying too ;)
<xerox4100> any ideal's on how i get this sound fixed
<amjjawad> xerox4100, so you have problems with some games and programs only?
<amjjawad> xerox4100, try Chromium and see if you get the same and try another Media Player say VLC and see if you get the same issues
<xerox4100> correct
<xerox4100> well all games and applications
<ilea> what sound hardware u have?
<amjjawad> xerox4100, what do you mean ALL? you said some are working and some are not?! right?
<ilea> realtek or what?
<xerox4100> the only thing that plays sound is when you watch a video on the web
<xerox4100> and when you turn the pc on it makes the ubuntu noise
<amjjawad> sudo lshw -C sound
<xerox4100> *-multimedia
<xerox4100>        description: Audio device
<xerox4100>        product: Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
<xerox4100>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<xerox4100>        physical id: 0.1
<xerox4100>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.1
<xerox4100>        version: 00
<xerox4100>        width: 64 bits
<xerox4100>        clock: 33MHz
<xerox4100>        capabilities: pm pciexpress msi bus_master cap_list
<xerox4100>        configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0
<xerox4100>        resources: irq:44 memory:feafc000-feafffff
<xerox4100>   *-multimedia
<xerox4100>        description: Audio device
<ilea> i had this isue too and i went to sound setings and saw that something whas turned to low
<ilea> i put it back to max and it worked
<xerox4100> i tried maxing everthing
<amjjawad> xerox4100, driver=snd_hda_intel
<xerox4100> ?
<Unit193> !pastebin | xerox4100
<ubot2> xerox4100: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<amjjawad> have you installed it? driver=snd_hda_intel
<xerox4100> i dont know ow to install drivers
<xerox4100> how*
<amjjawad> xerox4100, so you didn't install it ... it was there by default
<xerox4100> ya
<amjjawad> Ok
<LemonAid> This might get you no where but try starting banshee from the terminal and play a song, see if you get any error/warning. (for instance if you have a firefox and a 64 bit system  + flash plugin, you will spot a warning, only if you lunch it from the terminal)
<xerox4100> could you give me a command to use lemonaid
<amjjawad> hmmm, I'm not an expret in drivers but LemonAid's suggestion is good
<LemonAid> ctrl+alt+t = new terminal
<LemonAid> and type banshee
<LemonAid> Ignore the messages about the unmounted volumes.
<xerox4100> no errors
<LemonAid> Have you tried playing an .mp3 song ? Because you need some plugins. That might be the reason why the browser is playing sounds and banshee is not. Does not explain the game sounds missing though.
<LemonAid> However you should have got a "you`re missing stuff" message.
<xerox4100> ill download one
<LemonAid> The package is GStreamer , in case you haven`t.
<LemonAid> try this before you do that: "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav" without the quotes
<xerox4100> The program 'play' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<xerox4100> sudo apt-get install sox
<LemonAid> it`s "aplay"
<xerox4100> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<xerox4100> still no sound
<LemonAid> So you did not hear a voice say " Front Center" ?
<xerox4100> no
<LemonAid> Ok. That was the first step of the guide to troubleshooting your sound problems. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting, will take you trough the rest of the procedure.
<xerox4100> thanks LemonAid ill run threw it
<LemonAid> Your welcome.
<amjjawad> xerox4100, sorry, couldn't help much!
<amjjawad> ok, cya everyone :)
<xerox4100> its all good
<xerox4100> im going to reinstall ubuntu i think
<xerox4100> thank you all for you help :p
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-30
<jp_Hranice> Hallo. My synchronization of contact on Ubuntu One does not work. Do you know where is problem ? There was some bug in "couchdb" week or two before.
<ilea> how to make microphone work in pidgin?
<ilea> how to make microphone work with pidgin?
<Abhijit> ilea, try in #pidgin
<philipballew> how can i remove a large file with ssh and close my session yet have the file still be deleating
<ScottSanbar> good morning
<ScottSanbar> philipballew: I would think either fork (& at end of command) or better yet screen so you can reconnect and validate deletion.  Removing a large file should not take any longer than a small file, though, I would not think???
<snake_> Hi new friends
<snake_> I changed this week to Ubuntu
<snake_> and i really love it
<snake_> i have experience with mac os/ windows and so
<snake_> one simple question for virtualisation
<snake_> how do i open a .bundle file?>
<snake_> I know it's a stupid question, with the terminal it will work
<snake_> but it must be quicker?
<LemonAid> snake_: i`m not sure i understand your question but this thread i belive is what you are looking for.  (the second post) :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=951727
<snake_> tnx
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-01
<Planewalker_Alph> Hello.
<Planewalker_Alph> How do you set up ssh? Specifically, between two machines (neither one of which is a server) operating on one wireless network?
<Planewalker_Alph> I have read several articles about ssh, but I can't get these two to talk.
<Rainstake> I have unmet dependencies and need to fix this error.  Please help.
<philipballew> Rainstake, Ill attempt
<Rainstake> Thank you.
<philipballew> what exactly are you wanting to do
<Rainstake> I tried to run sudo apt-get clean, too.
<Unit193> Rainstake: sudo apt-get install -f
<Rainstake> I have that red icon with the minus sign
<Rainstake> Okay, I put the argument in as suggested.
<philipballew> ok.good, do as Unit193 said. also the red icon error?
<Unit193> Rainstake: Open a terminal and type that in
<philipballew> whats the output or words the error says
<philipballew> do you know the terminal Rainstake ?
<Rainstake> philipballew, this is what the icon says in my task bar
<Rainstake> It says
<philipballew> okay :)
<Rainstake> "An error occured, please run Package Manager from the right click menu or apt-get in a terminal to see what is wrong.  the error message was: "Error: Opening the cache (E:Read erro - read (5: Input/output error), E: The pacage list or status file cound no be parsed or opend.) "This usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies"
<Rainstake> *package
<philipballew> okay. now did Unit193 help ?
<Unit193> Run   sudo apt-get install -f    from the terminal and pastebin the output error (If there is one)
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Rainstake> install -f did not work.
<philipballew> did not work how so?
<philipballew> sudo apt-get install -f  is what you should run btw
<Rainstake> It says: REad error - (5: Input/out put could not be parsed or opened.
<Rainstake> I used sudo apt-get install -f and the error keeps showing.  I think something is missing.
<Rainstake> Here's a paste of what my screen says:
<Rainstake> ron@rainstake:~$ sudo apt-get install -f Reading package lists... Error! E: Read error - read (5: Input/output error) E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Unit193> sudo apt-get update
<Rainstake> Unit,193, I'll try that.
<Rainstake> Unit193, the outcome was as follows W: Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/edgy/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Something wicked happened resolving 'medibuntu.sos-sts.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)  E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Unit193> You're using Edgy?
<philipballew> thats not supported and more i think
<Rainstake> Unit193: I don't know what Edgy is, really.  I'm sorta new.
<Unit193> It is not
<philipballew> whats the command to show your release
<Rainstake> I have Ubuntu 10.4
<Rainstake> installed.
<philipballew> lucid!
<Unit193> Rainstake: Alright, there is a bad PPA in your sources
<Rainstake> Unit193: that sounds like an easy problem to solve, I hope.
<Unit193> Rainstake: Run  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  and tell us the output (Pastebin if it's large
<Rainstake> What is a PPA>
<Unit193> [A
<Unit193> !ppa
<ubot2> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Rainstake> Unit193: Run  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Rainstake> ron@rainstake:~$ Run  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ Run: command not found ron@rainstake:~$
<Unit193> not with the word "run"
<Rainstake> Sorry:
<Rainstake> outcome: ron@rainstake:~$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ google-earth.list       mozillateam-firefox-stable-lucid.list google-earth.list.save  mozillateam-firefox-stable-lucid.list.save medibuntu.list          ubuntu-wine-ppa-lucid.list ron@rainstake:~$
<Unit193> Rainstake: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list   please
<Rainstake> okay. I'll run that.
<Rainstake> Unit193: the outcome is: ron@rainstake:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list ## Please report any bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/ deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid free non-free #Medibuntu - Ubuntu 10.04 "lucid lynx" #deb-src http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid free non-free #Medibuntu (source) - Ubuntu 10.04 "lucid lynx"
<Unit193> Rainstake: Hmmm.... Try running     sudo ppa-purge deb "http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com edgy non-free"    (If I have the correct syntax)
<Rainstake> Okay.
<Unit193> Also, see if it will install now
<Rainstake> Unit193, the outcome is: ron@rainstake:~$ sudo ppa-purge deb "http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com edgy non-free"sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<Unit193> Oh, it's not installed by default.  See if it will install (If you don
<Unit193> 't remove the ppa, you'll get errors all the time)
<Rainstake> Unit193: You mean that I should remove 'ppa' from the agruement, correct?
<Unit193> No
<Rainstake> *arguement
<philipballew> ok. so your gonna need to purge this ppa. lets do this
<Rainstake> I'm ready!
<Unit193> Avtually
<Unit193> !ppa-purge
<ubot2> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<philipballew> try sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<philipballew> unless you already have it installed
<Rainstake> It's not installed, I just ran that arguement and the result was: E: Couldn't find package ppa-purge.  Among other output.
<Rainstake> I mean, there is other output, I just copy and pasted the last sentence of the output.
<philipballew> alright, im gonna have you remove the thing manually
<Rainstake> Okay.  What do I do?
<philipballew> run gksudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Unit193> Take off the .d/ doesn't look like it's in ther
<philipballew> ah, yeah. true
<Rainstake> Unit193 & philipballew: i ran it minus the .d and a screen pops up, a sources.list screen.
<Rainstake> When I ran it with the .d, update manager popped up.
<philipballew> sweet. paste all thats in ther in the ubuntu paste website i gave eailier
<Rainstake> Okay, let me fetch the website.
<philipballew> okay
<Unit193> philipballew will help you, I'll pretend to sleep (And make random comments)
 * philipballew usually does that
<Rainstake> Unit193: thank you.
<Rainstake> philipballew: I pasted it in the bin
<philipballew> now paste it ans give me the url
<Rainstake> philipballew: here's the url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/700338/
<Unit193> Bottom line
<philipballew> 54
<philipballew> deleate it
<Rainstake> philipballew: Me, delete line 54?
<philipballew> yeah 54
<Rainstake> Should I download it to delete it?  I am so new, see.
<Rainstake> Oh, in the sourcelist?
<Unit193> Yep, the thing in gedit
<philipballew> then click save
<Rainstake> Got it, I did not know that.  But now I do.  Okay, 54 is deleted.
<Rainstake> okay.
<Rainstake> Saved!
<philipballew> once its saved see if
<philipballew> sudo apt-get update
<philipballew> does any good
<Rainstake> Bunch  of stuff running...
<philipballew> good
<Rainstake> here's the last few lines of the outcome: Fetched 2,199B in 11s (193B/s)                                                  W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783 W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubun
<Rainstake> o download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<philipballew> nice!
<philipballew> jk
<Rainstake> lol
<Unit193> sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<Unit193> Run that to fix medibuntu
<Rainstake> Running...
<philipballew> medbuntu is nice
<Unit193> Yep
<Rainstake> Last line of outcome: Reading package lists...
<Unit193> That's fine, now can we see the error for the second part?
<Rainstake> What should I run to get the error, I mean, theres nothing past <Reading package lists...> to copy and past for now.
<Unit193> There shouldn't be, just run     sudo apt-get update      again :P
<Rainstake> Unit193: should I run apt-get update?
<Rainstake> oh. okay.
<Rainstake> Running.
<Rainstake> outcome: Fetched 2,000B in 11s (174B/s)                                                  W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)  E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Unit193> us.archive.ubuntu.com:http ?
<Rainstake> Unit193: that's what is says, but I am not familiar with that, either.
<philipballew> seems fine to me
<philipballew> i get that sometimes and it corrects itself
<Unit193> See if it's oddly formated in here:   cat /etc/apt/sources.list |grep -v \#
<Rainstake> okay.
<Rainstake> Unit193: no odd format appeared.  Do you want to see the outcome?
<Rainstake> eb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security main restricted deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security main restricted deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security universe deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security universe deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security multiverse deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security multiverse
<Rainstake> Unit193: those were the last six lines.  No error code appearing.
<Unit193> I don't see where it would fail as I can open   "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg" in a browser just fine
<mranim8> Hi. Can someone help me with an installation question? I just downloaded 11.04 (x86) to put onto a freshly built file server. I want to use btrfs instead of ext4, so I go to configure the partitions manually. I have 5 disks (one system, 4 data). I can't create primary partitions on the data drives without adding a mount point, and I can't seem to specify my own mount point. Instead I'm given a list of standard directo
<mranim8> I last used Linux pre-Ubuntu (slackware, debian)
<Rainstake> Unit193: I got an 404 Not Found error code when opening that website in a tab.
<philipballew> id try #ubuntu-server mranim8
<Unit193> philipballew: Please try to open http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg
<Unit193> Rainstake: I do trust you, just checking if it's me or you :P
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700351/
<Rainstake> Unit193: here is the outcome: -----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE----- Version: GnuPG v1.4.6 (GNU/Linux)  iD8DBQBL2cDzQJdur0N9BbURAmk2AJ9ungOjKn0ektAH87KhRIHht+1cDQCfck7P ZoIb2P0v2PEqa4Az8KnIIW4= =b/mY -----END PGP SIGNATURE-----
<Unit193> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700352/
<Unit193> It's all good then
<Rainstake> Okay.  Error 404 should show up, then.
<Unit193> Shouldn't rather?
<Rainstake> I mean, have we resolved the issue: I ask because the red minus icon from my task bar has disappeared, while we have been plugging away.
<Unit193> I've been trying to get all errors gone (Just to make you happy) Make sure to run    sudo apt-get upgrade     too
<Rainstake> Unit193: the outcome is: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Rainstake> Unit193: Thank you for your help.  We are complete, correct?
<Unit193> Rainstake: Oh, I forgot to confirm that's fine, it was just checking for updates :P
<Unit193> Rainstake: Should be all good now :)
<Rainstake> philipballew: Thank you, too.  Thank you again, Unit193.
<Unit193> You're welcome, have a great night!
<Rainstake> I'm going to restart my computer and see if evil things happen, again.
<philipballew> anytime dude
<Unit193> Heh, good luck
<Rainstake> You, too, Unit193 and philipballew, you guys rock.
<philipballew> finally one person likes me!
<Rainstake> lol
<diffred> Hi
<diffred> I have a PC with Ubuntu in Spanish
<diffred> I would like to translate it to English
<diffred> I have done it through the Language Support
<diffred> and rebooted, but all the GUI and menus are still in Spanish
<diffred> I'm wondering if I can avoid to reinstall, because I have some important applications
<diffred> Thanks in advance
<Unit193> diffred: Have a look here http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<diffred> Unit193, thanks a lot. Unfortunatelly, all GUI menus are still in Spanish.
<Sidewinder1> diffred, After making the changes, did you log-out/log-in or reboot?
<diffred> Yes. I will do it again, if needed. I'll be back in a minute.
<diffred> I solved the language problem after rebooting. Thanks a lot.
<diffred> I'm now into keyboard shortcuts. I need a kb shortcut such that minimizes all the opened windows and focus the desktop. Just like "Windows+D" in windows. I cannot find this option on the Keyboard Shortcut menu
<Sidewinder1> In my version, Lucid, 10.04, in the lower left corner is a purple box; when clicked it "Hides all windows and shows the desktop".
<geirha> diffred: Should be windows+d in ubuntu too
<diffred> geirha, wow, it is true.
<diffred> sorry about that
<diffred> I was trying control+alt+D as with older systems
<diffred> Thanks a lot for your help. A pleasure to be here.
<Vinsony> Hello
<Vinsony> i have a little knowledge about linux and i want want to learn it throughly. can anybody suggest a good book for that?
<philipballew> hey! if i have a usb wifi adapter that lsusb says has no firmware, whats a good way to actually see whats up with it?
<TheHappyMan> I'm trying to resolve a keyboard/mouse interaction issue.  Can I have some help interpreting the solution posted at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/636311 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636311 in linux "Keyboard special keys interfere with mouse" [High,Fix released]
<TheHappyMan> I think that the problem should have been fixed by a previous patch, but I'm not sure.
<philipballew> you gotta wonder why people quit so quickly
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-02
<ScottSanbar> firefox crashing on flash - Ubuntu 11.04/FireFox 7.0.1/Flash Plugin 10.3.183.10-0natty1 - Google no help - any suggestions?  Crashes every time, since yesterday (recent udates)
<bodhizazen> what version of flash ? 32 or 64 bit ?
<ScottSanbar> Just a minute ...
<bodhizazen> I have been using the 11 beta, now RC - http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer11.html
<ScottSanbar> Don't know - how do I see that?
<bodhizazen> uname -m
<bodhizazen> looks like the plugin in 10.3.x
<ScottSanbar> i686
<bodhizazen> OK, so 32 bit
<ScottSanbar> yes
<bodhizazen> personally I would remove your current flash version
<ScottSanbar> then do what?
<bodhizazen> sudo apt-get remove flashnonfree I think it is
<ScottSanbar> ok, then just reinstall or what?
<bodhizazen> flashplugin-nonfree
<bodhizazen> download the RC from here : http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer11.html
<bodhizazen> the 32 bit tar ball
<bodhizazen> extract it (I save it in ~/src/flash)
<bodhizazen> then sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<bodhizazen> then re-start ff and see if it is now working
<ScottSanbar> FYI:  scott@scotts2ub:~/code/cpp/randconverse/randconverse-1.0$ dpkg -l | grep -i flash
<ScottSanbar> ii  flashplugin-installer                 10.3.183.10ubuntu0.11.04.1                 Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<bodhizazen> ok, aye remove that thing =)
<ScottSanbar> is there something wrong with it?
<bodhizazen> you said it is not working
<ScottSanbar> why does it say "installer"?
<ScottSanbar> true
<bodhizazen> it is almost certainly a script to download , extract, and install the flash plugin
<ScottSanbar> I meant was there a known issue with it ... not just something specific to me, like my video card or something ...
<bodhizazen> IDK, I had problems with it and went to the flash 11 beta a while ago
<bodhizazen> but I was running the 32 bit flash on a 64 bit os
<ScottSanbar> OK, seems safe enough to try - just a file in the plugins directory ...
<bodhizazen> yep
<bodhizazen> easy enough to un-do
<seidos> fyi, i stopped using flash entirely.  trying to do all html5 whenever possible
<ScottSanbar> If you are interested, I am doing it now - just a minute, and I'll let you know what happens
<bodhizazen> +1 seidos
<ScottSanbar> Thanks
<bodhizazen> seidos, http://bodhizazen.net/img/Myah/myah.html
<seidos> bodhizazen: i've seen it, skiing, cute ^_^
<bodhizazen> html5 + webm
<seidos> yaw i've been doing the youtube.com/html5 trial.  ff does webm, i just tried epiphany today.  it supports h.264
<bodhizazen> The page source is 7 lines long
<seidos> i guess that shouldn't be surprising
<seidos> i hear h.264 is evil though
<bodhizazen> Ah, I threw that page together to try out html5
<seidos> iirc i did a ctrl-u on the page to look at it
<bodhizazen> h.264 is evil
<seidos> just revisited the source, i'd probably do something like it if i had a place to host the video file
<bodhizazen> I convert whole DVD to h.264 , so my children can watch videos on my wife's cell phone, I think they end up taking up about 150 or so mb
<seidos> so are the files smaller than webm?
<bodhizazen> seidos, =)
<bodhizazen> not sure about that, I think webm is smaller, but the cell phone only plays h.264
<seidos> ah, android?
<ScottSanbar> scott@scotts2ub:~/Downloads/flash$ sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer
<ScottSanbar> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ScottSanbar> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ScottSanbar> ?
<bodhizazen> you running a graphical package manager ScottSanbar ?
<ScottSanbar> duh ... yes ... (embarrassed) ... thanks
<bodhizazen> and I would purge rather then remove
<ScottSanbar> why purge?  How?
<bodhizazen> purge removes everything, remove leaves config files
<bodhizazen> sudo apt-get purge foo
<ScottSanbar> oh, yah ... I remember now ... good idea ... thanks
<ScottSanbar> no crash when uninstalled, still crashes with rc1
<bodhizazen> what page is crashing ScottSanbar ? and did you restart firefox ?
<ScottSanbar> different pages, had to restart firefox after crash (several times), cms.bsu.edu/
<ScottSanbar> http;//cms.bsu.edu
<bodhizazen> page loads fine here
<ScottSanbar> flash website loads flash fine (adobe), though
<bodhizazen> In a terminal, open firefox -P
<bodhizazen> create a new profile
<bodhizazen> could be one of your extensions
<bodhizazen> you can try disabling all of them and enable them one at a time
<ScottSanbar> Thank you very much, bodhizazen - you have been very helpful!  Still not working, but I have a plan to try.
<bodhizazen> very odd ScottSanbar
<bodhizazen> Can you past another page that id broken for you ?
<ScottSanbar> There was at least one other page, but I do not remember what it was - result of a search.
<ScottSanbar> may have been more pages, but I do not remember
<bodhizazen> OK, well most pages work ?
<bodhizazen> If I can reproduce the problem you are having ...
<bodhizazen> I still suspect one of your extensions at this point
<ScottSanbar> I don't know - just tried flash.com and it worked.  yah - it would be nice if you could reproduce.  Know any intense flash pages?
<bodhizazen> proxy server of any kind ?
<ScottSanbar> no
<bodhizazen> http://www.webkinz.com/
<bodhizazen> The site says you need to install flash, but it works
<bodhizazen> "Take a tour"
<ScottSanbar> yes - works fine ... I'll just avoid ball state.  Oklahoma University just stomped them 63-6 or something tonight, anyway ... ;)
<ScottSanbar> it did not say "you need to install flash" for me, though
<ScottSanbar> sometimes football just isn't fair
<bodhizazen> OK, well you have flash 11 RC, it has some nice features as flash goes, just watch the page I gave you for updates from time to time
<ScottSanbar> ok, thanks very much, again. BTW, my name is Scott Sanbar (obiously) ... nice to meet you.
<ScottSanbar> s/obiously/obviously/
<bodhizazen> sorry I was not able to fix your flash problem
<ScottSanbar> no problem.  I learned some valuable stuff, and have a route to take to do more trouble shooting if I wish
<bodhizazen> sometimes it is a problem with javascript, you can try another browser, midori or chromium or opera
<ScottSanbar> ok, I have chrome - just a minute
<ScottSanbar> chrome works fine
<bodhizazen> there you go =)
<bodhizazen> so it is a firefox problem and not a flash problem
<ScottSanbar> this only happened after the most recent firefox upgrade yesterday, as a matter of fact - all makes sense now
<ScottSanbar> How's the weather in Montana these days?
<ScottSanbar> :)
<bodhizazen> has been nice and warm
<ScottSanbar> Oklahoma has been incredibly beautiful lately - we are very fortunate.
<ScottSanbar> perfect fall - we get those about every other year
<bodhizazen> nice
<ScottSanbar> well, that was after 50+ days straight of over 100 degrees
<bodhizazen> It has been in the 80s and 90s for the most part, dropped to the 70s last few days
<ScottSanbar> yah, were no wind and 70s for highs, sunny, crisp mornings - beautiful!
<ScottSanbar> s/were/we're/
<philipballew> bodhizazen, frdora goes to grub rescue as well
<bodhizazen> philipballew, very odd indeed
 * bodhizazen wonders if it is a BIOS problem of some kind
<philipballew> how would i find out bodhizazen ?
<philipballew> i should be able to manually mount my partition maybe
<bodhizazen> fedora is grub1
<bodhizazen> so what happens when you try to manually boot ?
<bodhizazen> root (hd 0,0)
<bodhizazen> kernel /boot/vmlin root= ...
<bodhizazen> initrd /boot/init ...
<bodhizazen> boot
<bodhizazen> grub uses tab completion =)
<philipballew> how do i manually boot?
<seidos> he just told you how philipballew
<philipballew> :) seidos :)
<seidos> i think :)
<seidos> i haven't tried those commands in awhile, and only did it once
<philipballew> bodhizazen, is there one of those that boots it?
<seidos> !grub
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<philipballew> !grub1
<ubot2> grub 1 is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub for Karmic onwards
<seidos> i think the 2nd link may have some grub rescue stuff
<philipballew> eureka!!! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<bodhizazen> lol
<philipballew> bodhizazen, what? :)
<philipballew> eureka!!!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549653
<philipballew> that works to maybe ^
<bodhizazen> not sure about that thread philipballew
<bodhizazen> To boot from a grub prompt ...
<philipballew> hum. ill keep looking
<bodhizazen> you need to specify the root partition in grub-speak, the kernel, the root partition (in linux-speak), and the initramfs
<bodhizazen> You can use tab completion, just like bash
<bodhizazen> boot (hd 0,0)
<bodhizazen> That would be sda1
<bodhizazen> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-version_number root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<bodhizazen> initrd /boot/initrd-version_number
<bodhizazen> boot
<philipballew> alright, so if im running fedora on here currently it would be that? what do you think causes that error?
<philipballew> bodhizazen, It says unknown command boot
<philipballew> well im lost :)
<bodhizazen> philipballew, are you at a grub prompt ?
<bodhizazen> or did you boot the fedora live CD
<philipballew> im at grub prompt bod
<bodhizazen> where is fedora installed ?
<philipballew> on my harddrive. though i have 2 of them i think its whatever the default is
<philipballew> sd 0 then?
<bodhizazen> first HD is sda in linux , hd0 to grub
<bodhizazen> so what did it say when you entered
<bodhizazen> root (hd0,0)
<philipballew> unknown command root
<bodhizazen> That does not sound like grub 1
<bodhizazen> what version of Fedora ?
<bodhizazen> did you download f16 ?
<bodhizazen> set root=(hd0,1)
<philipballew> fedora 15
<urlin2u> philipballew, did you ever run that bootscript, it would take out a bit of the variables here.
<philipballew> urlin2u, id need to boot into a live usb to do that. and out of grub
<urlin2u> philipballew, I would follow bodhizazen , but is this the same HD that has the debuan?
<urlin2u> debian
<urlin2u> orsame computer the second HD? philipballew
<philipballew> yeah, but now im trying fedora
<urlin2u> philipballew, basically  wasn't sure if bodhizazen new if the debian install which is grub2.
<urlin2u> if=of
<philipballew> i can install debian again
<philipballew> no big deal
<philipballew> ubuntu as well
<urlin2u> philipballew, sure, grub2 is great for picking up the others including fedora, I always have a grub2 OS for just that reason.
<philipballew> bodhizazen, in order to runkernel /boot/vmlinuz-version_number root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash id need to know what kernal i hav
<bodhizazen> yes, but you can use tab completion
<bodhizazen> type vmlin<tab>
<philipballew> tab does not work for me :). it seems that grub may have peoblems with this computer
<philipballew> maybe i should boot with a live cd and re install
<bodhizazen> hitting tab twice bring up a menu ?
<philipballew> nothing
<philipballew> i even hit it like 5 times
<philipballew> if only you lived in sd id buy you lunch to look at it
<philipballew> bodhizazen, what am i doing wrong?
<bodhizazen> I am not sure philipballew
<philipballew> i think im gonna boot with a livecd and check the dick then reinstall grub
<bodhizazen> When you installed Fedora, did you make a boot partition ?
<bodhizazen> use LVM ?
<philipballew> *disc
<philipballew> no i did not
<philipballew> it did it for me
<philipballew> i selected my hd i pit my system on as the boot loader
<philipballew> bodhizazen, thats just my idea
<bodhizazen> philipballew, boot a live CD and take a look at your partitions and what is on them
<philipballew> ok. hold on
<philipballew> bodhizazen, check this out http://imagebin.org/177063
 * bodhizazen looks
<bodhizazen> OK, so default fedora =)
<bodhizazen> when you boot
 * philipballew agrees
<bodhizazen> you can use root (hd1,0)
<philipballew> should now that i am in a live usb do this from grub?
<bodhizazen> in the sdb1 partition, do you see a kernel ?
<bodhizazen> and a /grub directory ?
<philipballew> where would i look?
<philipballew> ah sorry
<bodhizazen> sure, take a look
<bodhizazen> running the fedora live CD ? or Ubuntu ?
<philipballew> ubuntu
<philipballew> lubuntu actually
<philipballew> ubuntu's naming scheme is odd. id raher see them all called ubuntu
<bodhizazen> OK , you want to end up with lubuntu ?
<bodhizazen> at this point I would say install it, but do not reboot yet
<bodhizazen> After installing it, install grub into the MBR of both hard drivers
<philipballew> ok. lets start the install right now. why both jw?
<bodhizazen> I am going to guess that your BIOS is not sorting out first and second hard driver, master slave the way we want it to
<philipballew> i can take the second out
<bodhizazen> so I hope if you install grub to the MBR of both hard drives it will sort itself out
<bodhizazen> you could, but that is no fun =)
<philipballew> i dont have any pins on either
<philipballew> i need the 200 for my music!!!
<bodhizazen> getting late here, good luck to you
<philipballew> okay!
<philipballew> if all fails, ill remove the drive
<bodhizazen> ok, best of luck
<bodhizazen> sometimes you need to map drives in grub
<philipballew> i can do that. I might just buy a jumper and put it in the drive if need be
<bodhizazen> jumper might help, not sure
<bodhizazen> it does not matter with modern bios, but yours might be confused ?
<philipballew> maybe. its a pentium 4
<ScottSanbar> philipballew:  how old is the mobo?
<philipballew> ScottSanbar, maybe 6 years
<ScottSanbar> philipballew:  I seem to remember bios limits on hd size, but do not remember the size limit or the time frame.
<philipballew> Is there a way to get around those limits?
<ScottSanbar> Not sure they apply as recently as 6 years ago - see here:  http://www.dewassoc.com/kbase/hard_drives/hard_drive_size_barriers.htm
<ScottSanbar> Hold on ... I need to get a better link ...
<philipballew> dell demention 4600
<ScottSanbar> Here is a much clearer distillation of the above link (tmi above): http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Large-Disk-HOWTO-4.html
<ScottSanbar> This might help: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/disk-drives/f/3534/t/19353123.aspx
<ScottSanbar> What is your BIOS revision number?  Have you updated it to the latest off the Dell website?  (H
<ScottSanbar> Very enlightening - details from Dell support:  http://www.doityourself.com/forum/computers-peripherals/350707-hard-drive-upgrade-problems-dell-dimension-4600-a.html
<ScottSanbar> You should be able to open a ticket via e-mail with Dell support - they give lifetime e-mail support, I think, but maybe not - not sure
<ScottSanbar> and maybe won't help you with non-windows
<ScottSanbar> this problem does not appear to be a standard HD limitation issue, but a dell specific BIOS issue, from the links above
<ScottSanbar> The standard fix for standard HD biggness issues was, if I remember correctly, to manually configure the drive parameters into a smaller drive - in this case, try 160GB or less- just search a 160 GB hd spec for the sector/head/cylinder geometry and set the BIOS to that is the easiest.
<ScottSanbar> The BiOS may also have some standard specs pre-set that you can choose from a list
<ScottSanbar> Also, make sure LBA, etc. is selected, as a long shot
<ScottSanbar> (long shot because it probably already is)
<philipballew> that form you sent me was my EXACT problem
<philipballew> WOW
<philipballew> thats pretty cool
<ScottSanbar> Yah, I would have jumped in earlier but was involved in zen buddhism vs. christianity with your previous helper - seems like you did a lot of work
<philipballew> seidos, i lent him a hotel room once
<ScottSanbar> what exactly fixed the problem?
<philipballew> he's pretty awesome
<ScottSanbar> yes, both your helpers seem wonderful - I like everyone I have met here, for that matter ... :)
<philipballew> not sure, im reinstalling now, but i changed the master slave stuff and if that doesnt work ill flash the bios
<ScottSanbar> you might try manually changing the hard drive parameters - seems to my memory to be the best probably fix at this time, but not sure.
<philipballew> i might need to manually work with my mbr sometime.
<ScottSanbar> Updating the BIOS is usually important, anyway, so that would be good
<philipballew> i have a spare hd with xp on it, i could pop that in if need be
<ScottSanbar> No, the hard drive parameters in the BIOS
<philipballew> is that risky to flash
<ibuclaw> ScottSanbar, never update BIOS unless it is of absolute necessity
<ScottSanbar> there is always a risk to brick your mobo with flash, but I have only done it once in all my life.  Do you have a UPS?  Also, don't do it from Windows, but from boot CD or floppy
<philipballew> good old floppy drive
<ScottSanbar> Yes, that should be fine ... the old standby, I always have one in my PCs
<ScottSanbar> yes, some say that - he has a good point, you may try other stuff first and update bios as a last resort, if you are worried.
<ScottSanbar> Of course, if you call many support centers, they will tell you to update BIOS as a first resort before helpoing you further ... :(
<philipballew> wonder why
<ScottSanbar> Not sure - sometimes, when working with certain servers, they had BIOS updates every other day, so by the time you updated the BIOS and called them back, they just said "so, you need to now update to the new BIOS" - endless lack of support.  Ridiculous
<ScottSanbar> I think it was Compaq back around 1996-1997 time frame when I had that happen ... very frustrating.
<philipballew> what brand do you use
<ScottSanbar> I build my own PCS now with Gigabyte Mobos - they have a dual BIOS feature so they are basically unbrickable unless you really try
<ScottSanbar> Not all of them, I do not think, though
<philipballew> nice!
<philipballew> random question. how hard is it to make a driver
<ScottSanbar> Actually, that is theoretical - I have never had to use them
<ScottSanbar> Don't know - never written a driver.
<ScottSanbar> Well, actually, maybe I have - written code that interfaces directly with bare hardware that provides services to upper layer software, so I guess I have, but not for Linux or Unix or anything.  I did alter drivers and modules on Red Hat Linux, if I remember correctly, though - it does not seem like it was too hard to do that.
<philipballew> i just got 5 usb wifi adapters with this desktop, and a router as well
<ScottSanbar> I only vaguely remember that, though.
<philipballew> 3 of thee 5 dont have a linux driver.!!!
<ScottSanbar> Well, dig in!  It might take a long time, but it might be fun and you might learn a lot!  Sounds very, very hard, though, but maybe you could start with an existing driver and go from there.
<ScottSanbar> Do you know C?  Ever done any assembler?
<philipballew> i am learning c.
<ScottSanbar> What book?
<philipballew> c is what drivers are written in?
<philipballew> a cs textbook
<philipballew> forget the name
<ScottSanbar> I think most of the Linux kernel and drivers and modules and stuff are written in C and some assembler, but not really sure.
<philipballew> hum. i can use ndswrapper. ever herd of it?
<ScottSanbar> the word rings a bell, but do not know what it is
<philipballew> its a way to use windows netword drivers to work in linux
<ScottSanbar> Thinking about the bios update thing, it definitely is a possibility to lose your PC to a flash - since you are a student on a very tight budget, it would be a great shame for you to lose your new PC that way.  I think ibuclaw has very sound advice in saying never flash unless absolutely necessary, given availability of funding for a replacement
<ScottSanbar> (or lack thereof)
<philipballew> i make being cheap a skill
<ScottSanbar> Also, please bear in mind that all those links I found and most of my experience is with Windows, so I do not know if Linux responds the same way as Windows to the Dell BIOS problems
<ScottSanbar> Might be kind of the blind leading the blind hear ... :)
<philipballew> well i just booted successfully and its working
<ScottSanbar> Oh, well, how did you get it to work?
 * ScottSanbar eagerly awaits answer :)
<philipballew> i messed up on the master and slave confoguration :)
<philipballew> i had to open it up and move the pin :)
<ScottSanbar> All that advice and work ... and ... :)
<ScottSanbar> I thought I saw you do that earlier in the troubleshooting?
<ScottSanbar> OH, btw, its not a pin, but a jumper
<ScottSanbar> Good night, philipballew.  Good luck with your new machine.
<philipballew> good night ScottSanbar :)
<nlsthzn> o/
<milesp> hello
<milesp> need some help for installing 11.04
<milesp> it's getting stuck while creating ext4 filesystem
<milesp> CD has been checked, all seems good but no after what kind of install i do, it always get stuck at this point
<philipballew> milesp, why are you stuck
<philipballew> what types of installs did you do
<seidos> milesp: my advice: keep trying stuff, if you want ideas, i can help you make a list :)
<ScottSanbar> Good afternoon
<xxxS> ji
<xxxS> hi
<ScottSanbar> xxx: hi!
<ScottSanbar> so you want to allow 2's to show up?
<Unit193> ScottSanbar: Good one ;)
<xxxS> anybody who knows how to setup netbeans php?
<ScottSanbar> Unit193: yes, I always screw up on my irssi windows ... I keep doing it, and it is very embarrasing
<xxxS> netbeans php setup?
<xxxS> can anybody help?
<xxxS> I actually installed but when I run my project it doesn't display right
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-24
<cloud> hey
<cloud> i need help with something
<cloud> i dl patch for pidgin
<cloud> and i tryed to use it
<cloud> so the accounts.xml wont save plain text
<cloud> but i always fail
<holstein> cloud: what are you trying to do?
<cloud> ok
<cloud> i try to install a pacth
<cloud> that is called master key
<cloud> so i can protect pidgin passwords
<holstein> passwords? from what?
<cloud> i ll post a link so u'll see what i want
<cloud> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-master-password-expose-for-pidgin.html
<cloud> i wanted to do this
<cloud> :)
<holstein> cloud: i'll read when i get time, otherwise, let me know what you'd like to accomplish
<cloud> to install a patch that would give me option inpidgin named security
<cloud> where i can setup master password
<cloud> so nobody could read account.xml
<cloud> i did like its said in tutorial on link
<cloud> but i just cant overcome the problem
<krytarik> cloud, if you are using a Gnome/Unity session, you could just use this plugin: https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-gnome-keyring/+archive/ppa
<cloud> i think i put that in repository...
<cloud> so should i just upgrade?
<holstein> cloud: i would confirm that you have added that PPA or not
<cloud> i added t
<holstein> my /home is encrypted anyways... but if someone has physical access to your machine, id say all bets are off
<cloud> well, thx
<cloud> just 1 more question
<holstein> i would just have good unique passwords and make sure if someone gets your machine, you change them
<cloud> ok
<holstein> i wouldnt expect someone to compromise your machine, and you just ingnore that fact...
<cloud> what should i type in trerminal to see what repositories i added?
<cloud> ok...
<cloud> i just want to make sure..:D
<holstein> cloud: i would look at the "history" or the sources list. or the "source" in synaptic or where ever you feel comfortable
<holstein> cloud: sure that your password cant be compromised? i would assume if some one has your machine, that data has been compromised
<holstein> cloud: or you want to make sure you added the ppa?.. you can just add it again i suppose
<cloud> noone has pfysical access exepi me
<holstein> cloud: you are expecting someone to, otherwise, you dont need to bother with this plugin
<cloud> ok then....
<cloud> thx anyway
<holstein> if someone booted my machine with a live CD or from the recovery console, my chat account passwords would be the least of my concerns..
<wilee-nilee> holstein, Heh I have all the important stuff in truecrypt, the computer is as empty as my head. ;)
<holstein> wilee-nilee: true-crypt is nice!
<wilee-nilee> I like it I just have a couple of folders that can be opened in any OS that can run truecrypt, passwords is all.
<cloud> ok guys
<cloud> thx for help..see ya
<jdo_dk> How do i create a secure fileshare between to ubuntu servers ?
<duanedesign> 0/
<blazemore> ?
<duanedesign> hello
<Sidewinder1> Good mornin' duanedesign
<duanedesign> gooood morning
<duanedesign> hope you sre doing well this morning
<duanedesign> i am havin my coffee and getting woke up :)
<Sidewinder1> duanedesign, Yes, very well, thank you; just finishing my last cup, here.
<smartboyhw> lol
<raub> How do I set apache to spew debug messages (as in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1990272)?
<raub> sudo apache2ctl -X -k start is doing nothing for me
<blazemore> raub: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#loglevel
<raub> Much better. Thanks blazemore!
<Wilson2B> Running 12.04 , and somehow the refresh graphics got mucked with.. not sure if it's a video driver or what. the background disappears until I move a window around. even menu items dont show up.. have to move cursor over them a few times to see under neath.
<holstein> Wilson2B: what graphics device?
<Wilson2B> Intel
<Wilson2B> gmu 3150
<Wilson2B> its a netbook
<holstein> Wilson2B: those typically work out of the box... have you tried any troubleshooting? vesa driver... unity2d?
<Wilson2B> Yes, it used to be fine
<holstein> Wilson2B: what used to be "fine" ?
<Wilson2B> have not tried troubleshooting.. tried
<Wilson2B> the graphics
<holstein> Wilson2B: i you have upgraded the kernel, just reboot with th older kernel and test
<Wilson2B> I tried that
<Wilson2B> How would I reinstall newest video drivers?
<holstein> Wilson2B: they are just in the kernel.. you tried what? booting an older kernel?
<holstein> Wilson2B: boot the very first kernel in the list
<Wilson2B> booting previous version of kernel from menu
<holstein> Wilson2B: then, i would try the unity2d
<holstein> though, it sounds graphics driver related
<Wilson2B> How would I reinstall newest video drivers?
<holstein> Wilson2B: they are just in the kernel.. they meaning the drivers
<holstein> Wilson2B: you dont need to install intel drivers. they are just there
<Wilson2B> intel released a newer version
<Wilson2B> that is better supported
<holstein> Wilson2B: it'll get integrated automatically... otherwise, you can ask intel for it
<Wilson2B> ok
<holstein> Wilson2B: that would be more trouble that its worth though
<holstein> Wilson2B: and if it all used to work, booting an older kernel should take the drivers out of the equation
<holstein> anyways.. GTG
<Wilson2B> thanks
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-25
<ChaoticanarchyX> hi all
<ChaoticanarchyX> can anyone help me install a package?
<ChaoticanarchyX> tell me the steps to install it under terminal
<kanliot> use synaptic
<kanliot> synaptic package manager
<SergioMeneses> ChaoticanarchyX, what package kind is it?
<woodputerrepair> Anyone available to help with wireless usb network drivers?
<woodputerrepair> anyone available??
<raub> Is /var/lib/snmp/snmpd.conf autogenerated? Should it be edited or left alone? The big warnings on the top of the file seem to imply the latter
<geirha> In general, stuff under /var/lib should be left alone
<holstein> anyone using laptop-mode ? some function keys stopped working.. the volume controls
<holstein> i think i'll just do a hack-y workaround and remap some keyboard shortcuts
<shery> Ever since I've upgraded to 12.04, I've had major issues such as my adobe flash doesn't work any more and the firefox constantly crashes. I've recently noticed I can not get onto some secure sites, such as online banking. Why is this happening? what can I do to remedy the problem?
<holstein> shery: i would first make sure you are up to date with upgrades
<holstein> shery: i would try the chrome browser as a troubleshooting step if you are on a 32bit OS
<shery> I get upgrades regularly.
<shery> I have the chrome browser which crashes too.
<holstein> crashes in what way?
<shery> a box will pop up and it says the firefox has crashed
<holstein> shery: not while you are running chrome i doubt.. what crashes chrome? hav you tried as a different user? is it always flash?
<shery> while I'm working in chrome it'll just crash. Sometimes I'll have 2 tabs open but its normally just one tab and it will crash. I don't understand why it does that. Chrome will shut down and then a box will pop up and say it has crashed
<shery> before I upgraded, firefox, chrome, & my adobe flash used to work. I don't understand why it stopped.
<holstein> shery: before you upgraded from what to 12.04? 32 or 64bit? is it always flash that crashes it?
<holstein> shery: have you tried as a new user?
<shery> It was a lot of upgrades w/in a 2 month period.  I went from 8.0 to 11.? to 12.04.  It is 32bit. Flash always crashes. It has gotten to the point where it doesn't even respond.
<shery> I haven't tried logging in as a new user. Logging in as a new user would cause it work? I'm confused?
<holstein> shery: trying as a new user would take your configuration out of the equation
<shery> Oh..okay
<shery> If that doesn't work, what would be my next option?
<holstein> shery: making sure you are up to date
<holstein> also, a fresh install... i never bother with the upgrades, though you might be just fine
<holstein> i would just get on 12.04 and not upgrade til the next LTS
<shery> Ok. Should I reboot before logging in as a new user or just log in as a new user?
<holstein> shery: try bot
<holstein> both*
<shery> what is LTS?
<holstein> shery: you are in a troubleshooting period.. you'll need to try some things
<holstein> shery: lts is long term support
<holstein> you likely went from 8.04 to 10.04 to 12.04
<shery> ok..That sounds about right.
<holstein> you should be able to login as the user and try chrome
<shery> I just remember there was a massive amount of upgrading.
<holstein> shery: i would try an ubuntu 1204 live CD.. i would install chrome there
<holstein> shery: yup.. i *never* upgrade... only to test that it is working
<holstein> shery: best case, you spend 7 or 8 hours and hopefully all is well
<holstein> shery: a fresh installation takes about 10 minutes now a days
<shery> where would I go to get 12.04 live cd?
<shery> Is it a bad thing to upgrade?
<holstein> shery: there are no bad things.. just more or less appropriate
<holstein> it takes 8 hours to upgrade and 10 minutes to do a fresh install.. i just do what i consider easiest.. its up to you do make those desicions
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/download is where i would download a 32bit live CD
<shery> :-)  Thanks so much for your info. I hope everything works out. I'm still pretty new at this.
<adwaitnd> hi everyone
<raub> Where should the cacerts be at: /etc/ssl/certs/ca or /usr/share/ca-certificates?
<raub> Trying to figure out why I have to manually add the cacert to thunderbird and firefox
<adwaitnd> can anyone help me with a very messy android SDK install?
<adwaitnd> i am situated behind an authenticated http proxy
<adwaitnd> and need to install the android SDK on a 64bit installation of ubuntu 12.04
<duanedesign> adwaitnd, i did it a while back uusing Eclipse
<adwaitnd> duanedesign:my big problem is the proxy
<duanedesign> I remember It was not the most user friendly process
<adwaitnd> i cant seem to download the ADT in eclipse either
<duanedesign> hmm, it has been so long I am afaid I am not much help
<adwaitnd> heres a link to my whole description http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/index.html
<adwaitnd> did you manage to accomplish this behind a proxy?
<adwaitnd> sorry. wrong link.. this is the right one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2062779
<duanedesign> adwaitnd, you might try thr channel #android-dev
<adwaitnd> thank you
 * CompyTheInsane drops off a box of 18002 cookies
<dakaratekid> ran apt-get autoremove and received a message: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dakaratekid> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dakaratekid> Pretty new here, so what tools do I use to diagnose this?
<krytarik> dakaratekid, please see here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148163/could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock-error
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-26
<Pip__> hi, I can't open alsamixer without doing 'sudo alsamixer'.  What am I missing?  Usually there's no problem with just 'alsamixer'.  This is a fresh mini-iso install
<ciccio> Hi, I'm updating mu xubunt 12.04 and the installation got stuck for about an hour at zz.update.grub-generic etc. then it moved on to generating grub.cfg and it's been stuck there for an hour now. what shall I do?
<cortman> it can take a good while
<cortman> just let it for another bit
<ciccio> thanx. now it moved on to 'found initrd image'. I keep faith and when I 'll have to leave the office I'll let the pc on. I'm scared that interrupting the update process may compromise the system's integrity.
<ciccio> quit
<smartboyhw> ciccio: Use "/quit"
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-27
<earthling_> What do you guys think of the Amazon Ubuntu Search controversy?
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, YOu want #ubuntu-offtopic for chat. ;)
<earthling_> well, I don't think its offtopic, but maybe there is a channel for talking about development somewhere
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, Do waht you like this is a support channel, that is not support, frankly I was trying to help I really don't care.
<earthling_> #ubuntu-devel  I found
<earthling_> nevermind
<earthling_> well I think you should care, but other channel is better
<earthling_> for discussing it
<baron1412>  hi I've problem with unknown chipset for airmon-ng  with Ubuntu
<baron1412> Ubuntu 12
<baron1412> is there anyone can help me.??
<nettot> any ideas where to start learning python for ubuntu?
<duanedesign> Hope all iswell and everyone is having a great day
<anthie> can i please ask something about ubuntu 12.04 wireless connection?
<anthie> my connection every now and then hangs... i have to remove my wireless adapter and put it back in
<anthie> in order to make my internet work...
<anthie> what do i have to do?
<Akiva-Work> I have this installed on wubi, and ubuntu is running slow in the same way as my xp was running slow. Is this due to the filesystem (ntfs - Its a work computer I found in the corner) perhaps not being defragmented, or that I do not have any dedicated graphics? What is slow is that there is a pause before I do any new task, lasting about 5 seconds. The computer has 2 gigs of ram, and is a core 2 duo. Any ideas?
<Akiva-Work> Please PM me, im in the warehouse :P
<Akiva-Work> no one :(
<wilee-nilee> Akiva-Work, Wubi will run slower then a partitioned install, hardware can be a affect as well
<Akiva-Work> should it paus 5 seconds though
<Akiva-Work> thats what gets me
<wilee-nilee> whne
<wilee-nilee> when
<Akiva-Work> when I open a new task
<Akiva-Work> for example
<Akiva-Work> hitting the dash
<wilee-nilee> Akiva-Work, I would download a cd and see how it runs
<Akiva-Work> yah, currently backing up my windows
<Akiva-Work> will see how it runs on a cd,
<wilee-nilee> wubi is basically a try out app for later doing a full install
<wilee-nilee> this a 32 or 64 bit version?
<Akiva-Work> I threw a 64 bit version on, ia64, because of the core 2 duo
<Akiva-Work> that was correct, no?
<wilee-nilee> Akiva-Work, I believe the 64 bit uses more ram etc, you might check how its using the resourceds by instaling htop.
<wilee-nilee> resources*
<Akiva-Work> never heard of htop
<wilee-nilee> Akiva-Work, It is a command line tool that shows processes and can be used for variuos tasks
<Akiva-Work> my ram did not look particularly fast, but system monitor showed I had allot of it
<Akiva-Work> how do I know if I am using the 2d version of unity?
<wilee-nilee> Akiva-Work, I believe in the 2d the left side panel can not be resized with the right click on the desktop at the background choices.
<wilee-nilee> other indicators, but I am not sure really
<Akiva-Work> geez, just switching tabs on this causes lag
<wilee-nilee> Akiva-Work, If no one else answers here after awile you might try #ubuntu there are more people there.
<Akiva-Work> they didnt answer :(
<wilee-nilee> Akiva-Work, You have to be patient is all.
<Akiva-Work> With this machine, tell me about it :S
<wilee-nilee> I need to restart I just installed a spell check I'm on windows right now.
<ciara8bubbles> is there a pastebin plugin available for pidgin?
<biggalant> hi all
<biggalant> I am having a critical problem, sometimes the screen gets stuck
<biggalant> and nothing works, not ctrl+alt+F1, nor ctrl+alt+del
<ciara8bubbles> Does anyone know how to turn off the feature in Ubuntu 12.04 that causes a window to maximise when you drag it over the top panel/bar
<wilee-nilee> ciara8bubbles, If you don't push it up against it hard showing the outline of the resize it wont resize
<wilee-nilee> a more subtle move in otherwords
<ciara8bubbles> wilee-nilee;  Ok makes sense.  It's what I've been doing normally up until now but I was just wondering if there was a way to completely switch it off?
<wilee-nilee> ciara8bubbles, probably I don't know it though, if so it is probably in the compizconfig settings manager, but compiz is a bit of a tricky tool as far as it needing a compiz restart at times to get it to work correctly.
<ciara8bubbles> ok great :) Thank you so much for your help ... I'll go have a look there
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-28
<tardrace> quick question - why will some terminal commands not work unless i put "./" in front of the command?
<tsimpson> tardrace: depends on the command, or more specifically, where it is
<tsimpson> if you just type the "command", then the shell looks in the directories listed in $PATH for it, but you can put the path yourself
<tardrace> well before i grabbed xchat (for its gui) i downloaded BitchX - I installed it to opt/bitchx - when i went to run the command BitchX if i simply typed that it wouldn't work. I had to type ./BitchX and then it booted
<tsimpson> there are two kinds of path, absolute and relative. absolute paths start with a /, like /bin/ls, relative ones don't. in that case ./ mean "in the current directory"
<tardrace> ok understood
<tardrace> I still don't understand one thing tho: when I navigate to /opt/bitchx (the directory where the program BitchX is) I can't simply type 'BitchX' to launch the program. Why is that?
<tardrace> (i am trying to launch it via the command terminal)
<tsimpson> because it doesn't look in the current directory, only in $PATH, that's why you have to give it a path
<tsimpson> "./BitchX" is a relative path, where as just "BitchX" is not
<tsimpson> unless there's a '/', it's not seen as a path by the shell, that's why "./" works
<tardrace> ok now I understand better
<duanedesign> hello penreturns
<duanedesign> brb
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-29
<fahlah> hi. is it possible to install a live(with persistent file) and full version onto a single usb?
<escott> fahlah, no
<escott> fahlah, i take that back. if you partition the usb maybe
<fahlah> ive been trying. but havent been able to work it out yet.
<escott> fahlah, it would probably require some modifications to the bootloader of the livecd system
<escott> to then chainload the grub you could install in the pbr of the second partition
<fahlah> i can get them both installed. i install the live on a 1 gb fat32 partition. i then install the full ver on the remaining 7gb.
<escott> not likely to be functional on many bioses
<fahlah> it installs ok. but when i boot up the full install. i dont have option to use live version.
<escott> b/c the full install overwrote any kind of mbr that might have existed and might have been used by the livecd
<fahlah> oh ok. thanks escott.
<fahlah> well that wasnt very nice of the full installer : (
<fahlah> i thought it was suppose to be clever and see there was something else there first.
<escott> those livecd bootloaders are pretty clever in and of themselves
<escott> but the installer never checks the mbr. its goal is to get a bootable system
<escott> figuring if you need a dual boot you will fix it up later.
<fahlah> fair enough : )
<fahlah> oh right.
<escott> problem is you cant fix it up b/c your boot process is different on the other system
<fahlah> so do you know where i should look to fix this problem?
<fahlah> oh what? reall?
<fahlah> really?
<fahlah> cant i just make up a menu to pick either live or full boot?
<escott> no
<escott> booting usb is not normal
<escott> and it varies tremendously from bios to bios
<escott> there are some great postings about the fedora livecd image
<escott> which is a carefully crafted work of art
<fahlah> oh right. sheeze.
<escott> just to make it bootable in every possible way
<fahlah> oh i see.
<escott> but thats also why fedora doesn't support persistent liveusb in the same way
<fahlah> fedora is not free : (
<fahlah> or is it redhat.
<escott> its free
<fahlah> i dont know. but i do know Ubuntu is free : )
<escott> in any case the ubuntu usb_creator does something else
<escott> i dont know exactly what it does
<escott> but it has to have a bootloader that is capable of reading a fat table
<escott> and finding the kernels and casper images to unpack
<fahlah> oh your way above my head now.
<escott> but it doesn't have to have the same entry points as your standard hard drive boot
<escott> (if you could boot usb like it were a permanently attached hard drive the whole livecd mess would go away)
<fahlah> well thanks for some insight escott.
<fahlah> guess i better keep surf'n. have a good1 escott : )
<tardrace> hey everyone - pretty sure this is the place to ask this: I am looking to create  a simple dataset (database I guess). I am looking for a script to connect to a website, download some information from the site and then organize it in the database so it can be easily viewed. Any suggestions as to how i should go about doing this?
<gforge> 10.04; having an issue curious to me. attempting to mount nfs on client, uid of nobody is same on client and server but getting permission denied on mount
<markoshcp> hey is there anyone that can help me, i am a new user
<Fenixe> I have an Acer 5560g AMD Llano laptop with dual graphics and I have installed Ubuntu. I am having a problem with a really laggy desktop and battery life is about an hour or an hour and a half at full charge.
<Fenixe> AMD drivers that Ubuntu suggest do not seem to work well. Are there other drivers that I can try?
<holstein> Fenixe: what do you mean by dual graphics
<holstein> i have the nvidia ion situation... but i used a PPA to add support for just using the low power intel all the time
<Fenixe> the laptop has an integrated graphics card and a dedicated card that can be used together or independently.
<holstein> Fenixe: like the nvidia ion i referenced?
<Fenixe> i have to do research on the ion issue. not familiar with it.
<Fenixe> i will look it up to see if they are similar issues.
<holstein> its not really an issues.. its a dual GPU setup where i have the nvidian one disabled
<Fenixe> oh ok. i see. yes it is the same thing
<holstein> Fenixe: that what i would try... if only for troubeshooting.. can you disable it in the bios? the nvidia i have cant be disabled in the bios
<Fenixe> gpu with a dedicated card
<Fenixe> i will try now to disable it.
<Fenixe> i disabled switchable to integrated and still getting the lag.
<Fenixe> programs take a long time to open and windows are choppy. doesnt feel like the system is on a quadcore but on a pentium.
<holstein> Fenixe: i would remove the graphics driver from the equation.. maybe try forcing vesa
<Fenixe> if i remove the drivers from inside the os will this automatically force vesa? or do i have restart and go into options
<holstein> Fenixe: you dont need to remove.. when im testing, i typically fire up a live CD
<holstein> Fenixe: i use the F6 option "nomodeset" ..or i try a few different live distros... puppy linux.. ubuntu 10.04.. maybe the upcoming beta if i want to see the latest kernel on my hardware
<holstein> first thing i would do is search the forums for a user with that exact hardware
<Fenixe> yes. I have done this with not much luck. There was another poster who was having the exact same issues but no response as of yet.
<Fenixe> ill try the live cd option and nomodeset
<holstein> Fenixe: i would try all the drivers available... and i would keep in mind, unsupported hardware want be challenging
<Fenixe> ok thanks for the help!
<ccrespin83> I need some help with winetricks and PlayonLinux. can anyone help?
<ccrespin83> anyone here?
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask | ccrespin83
<ubot2> ccrespin83: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ccrespin83> Ok here goes. Extremely new to Linux and Ubuntu and I am trying to install a game I liked to play on windows called league of legends. I have been trying to follow this walk thru i found but I keep running into problems at certain steps. here is the link to the walk thru http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2107392 I currently get stuck at the export part because it doesnt do anything and I cant do anything past that
<JoseeAntonioR> ccrespin83: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<ccrespin83> Thank you i will see if this will help
<ccrespin83> I am trying to do it the way they are saying to do it but I am having trouble with the second step. it gives me a failed: name or service not known
<showdon> hello?
<showdon> anyone here?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-30
<showdon> I'm looking to bring back the old applications menu on Ubuntu 12.04 instead of this side bar, can anyone help?
<SergioMeneses> showdon, when you start session you have to pick "gnome-classic"  and you would have the classic menu on your system
<showdon> i don't see a option for gnome-classic when i startup
<wilee-nilee> showdon, What is the distro?
<showdon> unbuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> showdon, have you installed anything additional like the gnome-shell?
<showdon> ....
<showdon> im gonna say no
<showdon> im really new to linux
<showdon> just made the switch the other day
<wilee-nilee> there is a similar to gnome 2 I forget it's actual name desktop that is installed with a gnome-shell install, all will be available in the dropdown gear at login
<wilee-nilee> the gnome 2 desktop was discontinued several releases ago
<showdon> do you know where i could go to learn how to use linux
<showdon> something that will really start on a beginner level
<showdon> like a video tutorial or something like that
<wilee-nilee> showdon, Myself not really I started on ubuntu and just learned it by using it, others might know but really, a video would never cover everything. I suppose it depends on what you want to know.
<wilee-nilee> I think the former gnome classic is now called gnome session fallback but not sure really.
<krytarik> showdon, for your first question, i.e. Gnome Classic, please see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966370
<krytarik> showdon, for your second, you could start with this: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<showdon> figured out the gnome-shell from a youtube video, so we are good on that
<showdon> does anyone here use backtrack?
<Nunya-Biz> anybody any good at apache2? (Pretty good with apache v1 under OS X, but having one simple dilemma under v2...
<Nunya-Biz> ...?
<Nunya-Biz> ...anybody here?
<Nunya-Biz> hurro?
<Robertan111> What programming language is used for making Linux OS?
<geirha> The linux kernel is written in C
<geirha> The various programs surrounding the kernel in a linux based OS can be written in more or less any language
<geirha> Typically there'll be a lot of programs written in C, but you'll also find C++, perl, python, ruby, sh, bash, java, mono, ...
<Robertan111> What tools are using for the kernel(software, etc.)
<robertan111> What software i need for the kernel?
<holstein> robertan111: the kernel is installed on your machine if you installed ubuntu
<holstein> robertan111: what are you trying to do?
<robertan111> i want to be a developer
<holstein> robertan111: of what? linux operating systems? linux kernels?
<smartboyhw> robertan111, go to #ubuntu-kernel I think:P
<robertan111> what are kernels?
<holstein> robertan111: the kernel is what i thought you had already asked about before.... let me get a link
<smartboyhw> Hi holstein BTW
<robertan111> Ok
<holstein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel
<holstein> http://www.kernel.org/
<holstein> robertan111: maybe you are new, and missing a few key concepts.. which is fine, and i welcome you :)
<holstein> robertan111: linux is not an operating system.. its a kernel.. ubuntu uses the linux kernel.. so does android (for example) and a lot of appliances such as routers.. etc...
<robertan111> ok, thanks
<robertan111> So, how i can work for new versions of the kernel?
<holstein> if you are wanting to learn a lot about what linux is and how it works, i might suggest http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ http://www.archlinux.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/
<robertan111> Am i right?
<holstein> robertan111: you would just need to elaborate as to what you mean.. "work for new versions of the kernel"
<holstein> robertan111: especially since i literally just linked you to a kernel wiki page.. im not sure i understand what you are asking...
<holstein> robertan111: are you wondering about how to contribute to ubuntu?
<robertan111> wait
<robertan111> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#Prospective    Like that
<holstein> robertan111: that page is typically what i would link to someone interested in developing
<smartboyhw> robertan111, do you think developing is the best for you? Maybe you can help in bug triaging, testing, documentation, artwork and so on
<holstein> robertan111: do you have any specific questions about what the page is suggesting?
<robertan111> how can i be a tester?
 * smartboyhw likes testing:P
<holstein> robertan111: you can just start testing... we also have testing pages for you to follow
<smartboyhw> robertan111, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<robertan111> Thanks
<smartboyhw> robertan111, NP:)
<Chas> Question about dual boot with Windoze
<Chas> Problem:  Windows disappeared with a MicroSoft update.  Thats OK!
<Chas> But I want to use the disk space for Ubuntu.  Looks like the "update" merged partitions so that everything is Ubuntu now.  Possible?
<pentagon> WHat keyID did you use to verify the md5sums ?
<holstein> !md5
<ubot2> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pentagon> holstein: That doesn't answer my question.
<holstein> pentagon: well, im using it for reference, but the first link should
<holstein> pentagon: i typically use the sums from the source.. the source should provide them
<pentagon> And what keyID was it?
<holstein> pentagon: for what download? assuming we are talking about an iso download for ubuntu, i would get it from the same download page
<pentagon> I want info not theory.
<pentagon> WHat keyID did you use to verify the md5sums ?
<holstein> pentagon: sure.. just let me know what you are looking for.. im assuming you are talking about an ubuntu iso?
<pentagon> Yes ubuntu 12
<holstein> the sums are on this page for the iso's that are on the same page http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<pentagon> I know that.
<holstein> pentagon: again, im assuming what you are looking for still
<pentagon> Is my question not clear?
<holstein> pentagon: you can clarify if you feel it will be helpful.. keep in mind, we are all volunteers here, so your patience is apprectiate
<holstein> appreciated*
<pentagon> holstein: Did you ever verify the md5sums of the ubuntu 12 set ?
<holstein> pentagon: i havent needed to for 12.04.. i havent really needed to since i left dial up internet.. i have used the verify step in a few live CD's however
<holstein> i like that step, since if verifies the downloaded iso, and the burn and the media.. all in one step
<holstein> but, if you'd like the md5 sum, just let me know what you have downloaded and are wanting to check.. like "i want the sum for the ubuntu 12.04.1 live 32bit desktop version"
<pentagon> holstein: No I have completed the whole process but since it is an automatic key signing mechanism I want to know is it standard for the whole community or if they someohow have the server generate specific iso's.
<holstein> pentagon: the iso's are just that.. iso's. the sums are generated for confirming the downloads
<holstein> pentagon: its not a security step by any means
<holstein> pentagon: it is only to help verify the downloaded data... the iso is made.. an md5 sum is created and posted.. you download... if you have issues, you can create an md5 of the iso you have, and check the sums against each other
<pentagon> holstein: will you download the md5sums and attempt to verify them and see what keyID is required ?
<holstein> its not a method of encryption, or security... or to verify the source.. its just for the quality of the download
<holstein> pentagon: you will just follow the steps
<pentagon> holstein: will you download the md5sums and attempt to verify them and see what keyID is required ?
<holstein> pentagon: you take the downloaded md5 and check it against the md5 you generate
<pentagon> I know that.
<holstein> pentagon: if i have an iso downloaded here.. i will go through it.. but i dont think you have read that link about how to generate md5's
<pentagon> You think wrong.
<pentagon> holstein: will you download the md5sums and attempt to verify them and see what keyID is required ?
<holstein> pentagon: if i have a downloaded iso, i will
<pentagon> You do not need the iso.
<holstein> pentagon: actually, thats the point of the md5 sums for the isos
<pentagon> I am asking you to download the md5sums and corresponding .gpg and attemt to verify the md5sums and see what gpg keyID they were signed with.
<pentagon> holstein: Again, will you download the md5sums and attempt to verify them and see what keyID is required ?
<holstein> pentagon: its not a security step though.. i would just use the md5 sum its self
<holstein> pentagon: ive never needed a keyIS.. i just use the seum
<holstein> sum*
<pentagon> Ok, will you do this for me.
<holstein> pentagon: sure.. whats up?
<pentagon> Just download the small files the sums and the signatures and try to verify the signatures and tell me what keyID they were signed with.
<holstein> pentagon: there are only md5's and sha1'a at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<holstein> you'll need to link me to whatever gpg's you are finding
<pentagon> holstein: Do you see the ones such as MD5SUMS.gpg
<holstein> pentagon: i see them.. but i have never needed them
<holstein> pentagon: i'll look..
<pentagon> Download that and MD5SUM
<pentagon> run gpg --verify MD5SUMS.gpg MD5SUMS
<pentagon> and please tell me the keyID
<holstein> pentagon: on? 12.04.1 ?
<pentagon> yes 12.04.1
<holstein> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.1/MD5SUMS http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.1/MD5SUMS.gpg are the links im using
<pentagon> ok, good
<holstein> gpg: Signature made Thu 23 Aug 2012 08:19:52 PM EDT using DSA key ID FBB75451
<pentagon> and that is for MD5SUM, hmm
<pentagon> holstein: If you don't mind what is you general location.
<holstein> pentagon: that is for the *exact* files i linked above
<holstein> pentagon: i mind
<pentagon> ok, thanks for doing that
<holstein> sure.. anytime
<pentagon> You are aware of the geoip stuff coded into ubuntu right holstein ?
<holstein> pentagon: if you have a question, feel free and ask.. i dont "write" any of the code.. you could make a long list of what im unaware of...
<pentagon> Well if you are so mindful as to not give me a general location , you should be mindful of the geoip coded into ubuntu that broadcasts your general location.
<pentagon> Just trying to help.
<holstein> pentagon: im sure i dont need to tell you where/how im connecting.. but im in the states.. in north carolina.. im connected through a freeshell account though.. its not running ubuntu, and i dont think you would see my machine through the screen session
<pentagon> holstein: I ask because I am tryind to verify how the ubuntu server distributes iso's. Thank you that gives me a clue.
<holstein> pentagon: you can just ask the higherups... i would try a *-dev channel...maybe the main #ubuntu-devel channel.. though, AFAIK, no one is expecting that to be a security step
<pentagon> freeshell that is also interesting. Thanks.
<holstein> http://freeshell.de/ if you are interested...
<pentagon> What about freeshell.org ?
<pentagon> Different server I take it the one is in germany.
<holstein> pentagon: i chose the *.de one.. dont remember why exactly
<pentagon> Ok, I am going to get going on this iso now, lter.
<pentagon> stlsaint: we should work with each other
